# lets get Christmas started early this year



## tlandrum (Nov 7, 2013)

well folks as hard of a time as this site has had lately lets go ahead and get it into a better spirit. lets get the Christmas giving thread started early this year. as we all know tis better to give than receive when it comes to Christmas cheer. so lets say you cant receive anything offered up unless you give something away. you can give as much as you want but please let the receiving be spread around. you can pay for the shipping or let the recipient pay the shipping, its up to you. I guess that depends on what it is and how much it cost to ship. I know I have a ton of stuff sitting around here that im going to give away and since ill be giving away so much id prefer to have recipient pay shipping. I don't want to go broke on shipping out free stuff ya know. ill see what I can dig up later today to get this started.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 7, 2013)

Nicely said, tlandrum. Can we still "rep" on the new format?

I'll be digging through my stuff tonight for goodies. I'm sure I have a project or two that need new homes.

dd


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 7, 2013)

I would have had a trailor load of stuff but it was given away at the wky gtg,, I might be able to dig something up


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll start. I have a Pioneer Holiday II. Original hard nose bar and all on it. It is as received... has compression but that's as far as I got. Anyone interested in it.. let me know. I know they aren't the most desirable saw but it's all original. No problem boxing it but will ask that recipient does pay actual shipping costs on it. Most likely not more than $15-19.00 US


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 7, 2013)

Darin said there is a "mod" for rep but I'll be damned if I see it. I would like to give all you fella's one. Count me in also.


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Great thread Terry. I'll check out the piles and get some pictures up soon. I know I have some Stihl cases (026/036) collecting dust, somewhere!!!


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome, I've got some good stuff, stay tuned.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 7, 2013)

i think i have atleast one running saw to give away


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 7, 2013)

Is it permissible to post up the items on this thread , or do you have something else in mind?


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 7, 2013)

post away my friend ,post away. that's what i had in mind. post it up with pics or without no matter. post it up and if someone wants it they can claim it. but in turn should also offer up a goodie to the thread for someone else to take.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 7, 2013)

now if someone has a nice 395xp they want to give away I will be more then happy to put it under my tree for Christmas day,,,, I would even trade a minty solo 603 for it


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 7, 2013)

You would have had to be awfulllllyyyyy good this year to to get that wish granted


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 7, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> You would have had to be awfulllllyyyyy good this year to to get that wish granted


 I was an angel all year


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 7, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I was an angel all year



I'm fresh out of 395's... I can send you three minimacs... that would total a 395 displacement wouldn't it? 

Back on topic... I'll get some pics of the Pioneer in a few minutes after dinner.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 7, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'm fresh out of 395's... I can send you three minimacs... that would total a 395 displacement wouldn't it?
> 
> Back on topic... I'll get some pics of the Pioneer in a few minutes after dinner.


 ba hum bug  prefer a lump of coal,, least I can throw it in the wood burner


----------



## Warped5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for starting the thread, Terry. I've been setting 'stuff' aside all year ... so this could be fun.


----------



## workshop (Nov 7, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> I'll start. I have a Pioneer Holiday II. Original hard nose bar and all on it. It is as received... has compression but that's as far as I got. Anyone interested in it.. let me know. I know they aren't the most desirable saw but it's all original. No problem boxing it but will ask that recipient does pay actual shipping costs on it. Most likely not more than $15-19.00 US


I have a Pioneer Holiday I saw that runs, would be nice to have another in that series. I'll pay shipping. Now I'm sure I've got something that would make a nice gift for somebody, have to go out and look.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 7, 2013)

that's the spirit workshop


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll see what I can dig up. Got more projects than I need (by far)...


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 7, 2013)

workshop said:


> I have a Pioneer Holiday I saw that runs, would be nice to have another in that series. I'll pay shipping. Now I'm sure I've got something that would make a nice gift for somebody, have to go out and look.


PM me an address.....when I mail it out....I'll let you know the shipping charges. I'll also get pictures of it too..don't want any frowny faces on Christmas morning!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Nate66n1 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've got a craftsman 2.0 with bar and chain that runs. Pm me if interested, I have pics but cant figure how to load them from my phone. Thanks Nate


----------



## ELECT6845 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have some 288 cases and a crank. The cases are split. Needs new bearings, seals, and reassembled. I will post some pics or email me if your interested. Might even have other 288 parts. I cleaned house a month or two ago and cant remember what I kept.


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 7, 2013)

homelite super xl 130, needs coil [may have a line on one], will also need fuel lines, carb kit. have b/c to go with... dunno how pics work here, all lost in hack, is nice shape, other than work/parts needed.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll give a woods port to someone that has been really wanting one, but is short of cash.

If you have ported saws already.....this ain't for you. Keep it real now.


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 7, 2013)

skil 1629, as received, complete, has spark, will need fuel sys redo, stripped plug hole... edit: this is rebranded pm 330, for those needin parts...


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 7, 2013)

be dishin out some "likes", if I could find...


----------



## ELECT6845 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll give a woods port to someone that has been really wanting one, but is short of cash.
> 
> If you have ported saws already.....this ain't for you. Keep it real now.


 
Very nice Randy


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll give a woods port to someone that has been really wanting one, but is short of cash.
> 
> If you have ported saws already.....this ain't for you. Keep it real now.


 what if I bring it to your door


----------



## workshop (Nov 7, 2013)

Ummmm, how does one send a PM?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 7, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> what if I bring it to your door



You have ported saws......



workshop said:


> Ummmm, how does one send a PM?



Click on the persons avatar, then on start conversation.


----------



## workshop (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok, I sent one. I hope it's not lost in space.


----------



## sld961 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll give a woods port to someone that has been really wanting one, but is short of cash.
> 
> If you have ported saws already.....this ain't for you. Keep it real now.


I would love to have a woods port. I don't have any ported saws.


----------



## sld961 (Nov 7, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 7, 2013)

sld961 said:


> I would love to have a woods port. I don't have any ported saws.



Winner winner chicken dinner. 

Send me an email to the addy in my sig.


----------



## sld961 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've got a Craftsman saw. Starts but won't stay running. Needs Clutch. I'll split shipping with whoever wants it.


----------



## sld961 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner.
> 
> Send me an email to the addy in my sig.


Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## workshop (Nov 7, 2013)

sld961 said:


> I've got a Craftsman saw. Starts but won't stay running. Needs Clutch. I'll split shipping with whoever wants it.


Is that a 3.7?


----------



## sld961 (Nov 7, 2013)

workshop said:


> Is that a 3.7?


The only identifying mark that I can find is that model number in the picture. I can take more pictures if it'll help you id it.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 7, 2013)

sld961 said:


> I've got a Craftsman saw. Starts but won't stay running. Needs Clutch. I'll split shipping with whoever wants it.




Pretty sure that ones a 2800. The 3300 model number ended with ...330, I think Craftsman put ...280 for the 2800. 

Of course, I've been wrong on more than one occasion. 

dd


----------



## workshop (Nov 7, 2013)

Shows to be a 2.8 by Poulan. Nice saws for the size.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 7, 2013)

Better late than never ...

Took me a while to dig this one out, cobwebs and all. Poulan 3400 in very good shape overall. Nice AV mounts, bar plates are still there, nice spark, compression is decent and the sprocket looks like it's seen very little use. 

This little gem is a bit heavy - better figure on $30 or a bit more to cover shipping. The grease, grime and cobwebs will be included, but no bar or chain.

First PM from someone who is willing to pay shipping...

dd

Edit: Poulan should be leaving Arkansas and headed to Ohio in the near future. I'll look in the basement for more goodies.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow! Posting pics is WAAAAAAYYYYYY easier than before. Sweet!


----------



## exSW (Nov 7, 2013)

I got one and a half Jred 2036's,bar and .325 chains that are surplus to my needs and a complete Mac 10-10 that looks decent but don't run.


----------



## ladrhog (Nov 7, 2013)

I would love to have a woods ported saw. I currently have a ms260 2010 born on date. I have a couple of sets of 026 cases with cranks and a burnt piston with slight smearing on the cylinder.

P.S. I don't have any ported saws .


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll do some digging today. I'm sure there's something that I need out of the way.


----------



## leecopland (Nov 8, 2013)

exSW said:


> I got one and a half Jred 2036's,bar and .325 chains that are surplus to my needs and a complete Mac 10-10 that looks decent but don't run.


I could use a .325 chain 72dl (18") by .58 guage happy to pay shipping. Thanks Lee


----------



## exSW (Nov 8, 2013)

leecopland said:


> I could use a .325 chain 72dl (18") by .58 guage happy to pay shipping. Thanks Lee


 Nope,they're .050's


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 8, 2013)

Found something else..same as the saw....free for the shipping...and I'll cover anything over $10 shipping on this one. 

4 slice toaster oven that needs a knob for the bake, broil, toast selection. I have the knob and will try to fix it before I send it out. I have two and this one needs a home. Don't worry... the dust from sitting in the shop will be cleaned off before it gets sent out. Great for warming cases and such with out stinking up the house. 
















Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 8, 2013)

I know I have a few bars,,,, I will get the info on them this afternoon


----------



## fin460 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm in need of a service, 

I have a ms261 that I screwed the H needle up on to where it is very hard to adjust without taking things apart. My stihl dealer went out of business, and the other dealers aren't too helpful in my area.

If someone could just help me out by telling me how to find the correct part, or where to shop, or who to contact for help would be great. 

A used carburetor would be fine too. I have several bars for someone to choose from, or I could cut someone some 72cl or 75cl chain for the service.

PM me


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 8, 2013)

fin460 said:


> I'm in need of a service,
> 
> I have a ms261 that I screwed the H needle up on to where it is very hard to adjust without taking things apart. My stihl dealer went out of business, and the other dealers aren't too helpful in my area.
> 
> ...


 Did you just mess up the top of the jet (the screw you adjust with the screw driver)?? Can you post a picture of the issue... it's not a big issue at all I'm fairly certain!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 8, 2013)

ladrhog said:


> I would love to have a woods ported saw. I currently have a ms260 2010 born on date. I have a couple of sets of 026 cases with cranks and a burnt piston with slight smearing on the cylinder.
> 
> P.S. I don't have any ported saws .



The port work went real quick. It was claimed last night.


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 8, 2013)

I have 2 new Pioneer brand chains - 3/8" -.058- 60DL-16". Never been on a saw. I bought them thinking I would get a .058 bar down the road, but never did. If someone can use them I will ship them for free. Happy Holidays!!


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 8, 2013)

I want to step in and remind everyone that this is a GIVING thread... not a LOOKING FOR thread. It's always better to give. TLandrum is starting this thread again... what has it been, 3 years in a row now?? Let's not get this muddied up with side conversations with folks looking for free parts.

TFB


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 8, 2013)

Got a hard-nose large Husky mount bar- 20", and another 20" Oregon pro-lite large Husky mount. And a chain for somebody who wants to try a square-ground.


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 8, 2013)

tallfarmboy said:


> I want to step in and remind everyone that this is a GIVING thread... not a LOOKING FOR thread. It's always better to give. TLandrum is starting this thread again... what has it been, 3 years in a row now?? Let's not get this muddied up with side conversations with folks looking for free parts.
> 
> TFB



Thanks for posting this. Use this link for the "looking for" stuff
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/swap-meet.80509/


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 8, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Got a hard-nose large Husky mount bar- 20", and another 20" Oregon pro-lite large Husky mount. And a chain for somebody who wants to try a square-ground.


 Wanting to try some square ground... and I've got a fleet of big Husky stuff!


----------



## fin460 (Nov 8, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Wanting to try some square ground... and I've got a fleet of big Husky stuff!


 I will send a chain of square ground Oregon to you or somebody else who wants to try one, I have Oregon .050 and .063..

I drilled out the hex part of the head on my H needle,.. long story.. actually short, I got in a hurry


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 8, 2013)

fin460 said:


> I will send a chain of square ground Oregon to you or somebody else who wants to try one, I have Oregon .050 and .063..
> 
> I drilled out the hex part of the head on my H needle,.. long story.. actually short, I got in a hurry



Sent you a PM/Conversation. I've got all .050" stuff. Either of the bars .050"?


----------



## redfin (Nov 8, 2013)

I have an 041 farmboss I thought I was going to mess with. Has some good parts on it.


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 8, 2013)

redfin said:


> I have an 041 farmboss I thought I was going to mess with. Has some good parts on it.



Please check your pm's.


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 8, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> I have 2 new Pioneer brand chains - 3/8" -.058- 60DL-16". Never been on a saw. I bought them thinking I would get a .058 bar down the road, but never did. If someone can use them I will ship them for free. Happy Holidays!!View attachment 317927


 am getting bar that uses that chain for pioneer, im n. of 49, so shippin could be bad, id help...


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 8, 2013)

tallfarmboy said:


> I want to step in and remind everyone that this is a GIVING thread... not a LOOKING FOR thread. It's always better to give. TLandrum is starting this thread again... what has it been, 3 years in a row now?? Let's not get this muddied up with side conversations with folks looking for free parts.
> 
> TFB


 jack talked me into it last nite, seen the error of his ways & removed this a.m.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 8, 2013)

Subscribing. I should have something to offer up over the weekend.


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a 25" slightly used green dot Stihl chain that has a lot of life in it. I switched to full and half skip on my 25" bar and don't need this one. Will mail it to whoever needs it.

Probably need to know that it is a 3/8" pitch .050" gauge chain also...


The chain has found a new home!


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 8, 2013)

rocketnorton said:


> am getting bar that uses that chain for pioneer, im n. of 49, so shippin could be bad, id help...


No need to worry about shipping, it's all taken care of. Send me your address and they are yours.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 8, 2013)

guys I was going to get a few things together but that didn't work,,, a guy come by this morn to get a purge bulb for his eager beaver,,, he came back 2 hours later with the dang thing in a box wanting me to replace all the fuel lines and put it back together,,, jerk,,, yep,,, still charged him 30.00,, then another guy come by with a cub cadet mower with a deck idler that hand gernaded,, so needless to say I haven't had to much time today,, geeze what a day


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 8, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> guys I was going to get a few things together but that didn't work,,, a guy come by this morn to get a purge bulb for his eager beaver,,, he came back 2 hours later with the dang thing in a box wanting me to replace all the fuel lines and put it back together,,, jerk,,, yep,,, still charged him 30.00,, then another guy come by with a cub cadet mower with a deck idler that hand gernaded,, so needless to say I haven't had to much time today,, geeze what a day



Cheap enough and good for you ! I have an Eager Beaver if you ever need any parts!


----------



## MnSam (Nov 8, 2013)

A few carbs:
Stihl Walbro WT 283C - low speed adjust only
Walbro WT391 - full adjust
Walbro WT67 - full adjust
Walbro WT562 full adjust
Walbro HDA - full adjust but missing high speed screw (hole is clean, looks like it was just removed)
Tillotson - full adjust, unknown model

No idea/can't remember what they are from. Take one, take all. I'd expect them to need a going through prior to use.


----------



## MnSam (Nov 8, 2013)

Some MS440/044 plastics. Not perfect, but fully functional.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 8, 2013)

The bars are gone.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 8, 2013)

fin460 said:


> I will send a chain of square ground Oregon to you or somebody else who wants to try one, I have Oregon .050 and .063..
> 
> I drilled out the hex part of the head on my H needle,.. long story.. actually short, I got in a hurry


Sent you a PM/conversation....

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## djones (Nov 8, 2013)

exSW said:


> I got one and a half Jred 2036's,bar and .325 chains that are surplus to my needs and a complete Mac 10-10 that looks decent but don't run.


 pm sent


----------



## djones (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a Poulan 2150 that runs but needs some plastic a clutch, clutch cover, b&c that I'm tossing into the Christmas pool.


----------



## jayhawkinmi (Nov 8, 2013)

Jonsered 2165/2171 tank/handle and coil. The tank is missing the caps, but is otherwise fully functional, and has all AV springs if I remember correctly.

Edit--tank HAS a gas cap and AV springs, stop switch, trigger, and trigger cable.

Tank is spoken for, but coil is still available.


----------



## workshop (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm going to be digging in the shop tomorrow. I know there are some goodies out there, just have to find them. I'll post them when I confirm them.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 8, 2013)

workshop said:


> I'm going to be digging in the shop tomorrow. I know there are some goodies out there, just have to find them. I'll post them when I confirm them.


*Some* goodies?????

Steve, I've seen your garage. Saying you have SOME goodies is like saying the government has SOME debt issues. You hoard worse than I do.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 8, 2013)

Next items:

Surely someone can use these Weedeater brand cutting heads. I have two. Both are new, in the package and preloaded with trimmer line. You can see the models they are built for on the packaging. Your mileage may vary. One per household please.

dd


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 8, 2013)

I love to see folks in such a giving mood


----------



## workshop (Nov 8, 2013)

diggers_dad said:


> *Some* goodies?????
> 
> Steve, I've seen your garage. Saying you have SOME goodies is like saying the government has SOME debt issues. You hoard worse than I do.


I've got to wait till the wife gets home from work. There's stuff in the back of the Explorer, too. Maybe it's easier to say, "what do you need, I'll see if I've got it"


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 9, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> I love to see folks in such a giving mood


 i am in the mood to give Thomas1 and mastermind a swift kick in the sack


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 9, 2013)

that is one example of being better to give than it is to recieve


----------



## jayhawkinmi (Nov 9, 2013)

Also have a front handle for a Jonsered 2165/2171.

Handle is spoken for.

Thanks for doing this Terry--great idea.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 9, 2013)

ive got 2 brand new in the package mcculloch 12'' bars that will fit the 100 and 200 series saws. 3/8 050 ,also fits mini mac. taker pays the shipping


----------



## workshop (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok, I give up. How in the world do you post a picture?


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 9, 2013)

just under where you put in your reply I see a box that says uploads a file. try it


----------



## workshop (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, I tried that. Wanted to post 1 picture and it said file was to big. Oh well. I've got a Remington PL-4 parts saw and another that looks just like it but no identifying markings. One has a broken crankshaft. No bar or chain. If somebody needs some parts these might be what you need, just pay shipping please through PayPal. I will have to wait until the 15th to ship and I will let you know then how much shipping is.


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Next to post reply, use the upload a file. instert picture file and submit.


----------



## MnSam (Nov 9, 2013)

My photos where too big also. I pulled pictures from photo bucket by using the "image" button, located in the tool bar in the reply screen.


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 9, 2013)

I have these two bars and I would like a square ground chain if one is available


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not sure how large of pictures you can upload with the new software. It used to be 300KB on the old version.

There are a lot of ways to make your pictures smaller before posting. Depends what system you have how to do it. I deleted the broken link in my sig too soon, the "resizing pictures" section still comes in handy, apparently.

Once they're the right size, it's a 3 click process to upload them. Stupid simple.

Edit: This is what I use. It works great. I'm on Windows 7, Win 8 may well be different. XP had a similar Power Toy addon. Mac, ipad, etc, I can't help you. Tapatalk auto resizes if you're on your phone. http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Image-Resizer-Powertoy-Clone.shtml

There are a bunch of online resizing sites as well, but this is my favorite way, as it eliminates another upload.


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 9, 2013)

Trying to put photo


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 9, 2013)

djones said:


> I have a Poulan 2150 that runs but needs some plastic a clutch, clutch cover, b&c that I'm tossing into the Christmas pool.


 not up w/what parts fit what, but have clutch cover w/ brake from 4218 craftsman/poulan i'll throw in & ship if its right one. to you or new owner


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 9, 2013)

greyfox said:


> I have these two bars and I would like a square ground chain if one is available



Can you use a 60 dl 3/8" .050"?


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 9, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Can you use a 60 dl 3/8" .050"?


No I don't believe so, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 9, 2013)

have 1/2 wrap off husky 570, like new, replaced w/full. i'll ship...


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 9, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> i am in the mood to give Thomas1 and mastermind a swift kick in the sack



That's Mastermind with a capital M you midget.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 9, 2013)

Got a 60 dl oregon 3/8" .050" square ground chain to give to someone who's never tried any before.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 9, 2013)

I've got a 2 pack of Oregon S52 chain. 52DL, 3/8LP, .050 semi chisel safety chain I've got no use for. New, in the bubble pack.

Free shipping to US address, Cannucks might be asked to split shipping if it's obnoxious.

Representative photo -


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 9, 2013)

sefh3 said:


> Next to post reply, use the upload a file. instert picture file and submit.


Giving all of those away? 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Evanrude (Nov 9, 2013)

Got this chain sitting around. I can't use it, all my stuff is .050". Looks like it was just sharpened and it may be the only sharpening its ever had. Lots of life left. Who wants it?







Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 9, 2013)

Evanrude said:


> Got this chain sitting around. I can't use it, all my stuff is .050". Looks like it was just sharpened and it may be the only sharpening its ever had. Lots of life left. Who wants it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If no one else can use I can. I've got some .063" bars.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 9, 2013)

ok midgets,,, heres what I have,,,
new poulan/echo mount 14" bar,,, 3/8lp 50 gauge
new Oregon 16" 3/8lp 50 gauge chain
zama carb,, non adjustable off ms170,,, it is missing the pump side cover screw,, it will probably need a kit
new sabre bar is 22" total length,,, it seems to be 50 guage,,, it is hard nose with 8mm mount,, # on bar is p15820d
new GB bar,,, 24" total length,, number on bar is u5hv2263,, it is 9mm mount,, hard nose
I will cover shipping on everything but the 2 larger bars,,,unless they are going over seas then we will talk I will cover 1/2 of those 2 bars since they are heavy as heck,,, best to pm me on the request
well crap,,, the pic files are to large to download on here,, I will post other pics later on


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 9, 2013)

Just found a 14" Stihl Mini Boss bar. .043" gauge 3/8" Picco chain size. Who wants it??


----------



## Evanrude (Nov 9, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> If no one else can use I can. I've got some .063" bars.



It's yours if you want it. PM me your address and I'll get it out Monday.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Buffhunter (Nov 9, 2013)

mavlee said:


> Got a 60 dl oregon 3/8" .050" square ground chain to give to someone who's never tried any before.


Ill take It!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 9, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Ill take It!!!



Just need an address


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 9, 2013)

ok,, heres the pics,,,,, had to reset my camera for smaller pixels


----------



## djones (Nov 9, 2013)

rocketnorton said:


> not up w/what parts fit what, but have clutch cover w/ brake from 4218 craftsman/poulan i'll throw in & ship if its right one. to you or new owner


I'm not sure if it will fit or not, I'll have to look it up and get back to you on it.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 9, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I've got a 2 pack of Oregon S52 chain. 52DL, 3/8LP, .050 semi chisel safety chain I've got no use for. New, in the bubble pack.
> 
> Free shipping to US address, Cannucks might be asked to split shipping if it's obnoxious.
> 
> Representative photo -


 
These will fit good on my boys little poulan if they are still available.


----------



## leecopland (Nov 9, 2013)

kc4sfe said:


> Just found a 14" Stihl Mini Boss bar. .043" gauge 3/8" Picco chain size. Who wants it??


I could use that for my ms170. Not averse to covering postage.
Lee
Huntsville Ontario, P1H1B7


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 9, 2013)

leecopland said:


> I could use that for my ms170. Not averse to covering postage.
> Lee
> Huntsville Ontario, P1H1B7




I'll need your address - via PM or to my email [email protected] - and I'll send it right out.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 9, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> These will fit good on my boys little poulan if they are still available.


Gone to MS460WOODCHUCK!


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 9, 2013)

Just found this thread ! I will start digging ! LOL


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 10, 2013)

I also have 2 Husky 50's. One is a 100th anniversary special the other is a regular 50. The 50 got pinched and started leaking oil, but runs (ran) good before that. The Anniversary special has good compression and the P/C looks ok. I don't believe either one is CP. I never started the Special as the rewind was altered and was sticking. The 50 was a good cutting firewood saw for me but the oil leak is probably not worth repairing. Lots of parts anyway and both have new air filters. If you want the whole saw (either) I will split the shipping with you if you are in the US. Pm me for more details if anyone could use them.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 10, 2013)

I need to do some digging later today to see what I got for the giving...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 10, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> I also have 2 Husky 50's. One is a 100th anniversary special the other is a regular 50. The 50 got pinched and started leaking oil, but runs (ran) good before that. The Anniversary special has good compression and the P/C looks ok. I don't believe either one is CP. I never started the Special as the rewind was altered and was sticking. The 50 was a good cutting firewood saw for me but the oil leak is probably not worth repairing. Lots of parts anyway and both have new air filters. If you want the whole saw (either) I will split the shipping with you if you are in the US. Pm me for more details if anyone could use them.


 
PM sent


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 10, 2013)

Would anyone like one of these?





I would like to give one of these to someone that has been looking but not had the cash or wants to give it to someone else for Christmas.


----------



## decableguy2000 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a set of 50mm x 1.5mm Caber rings I miss ordered from Northwoods. Send a PM/conversation.

Jeremy


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Would anyone like one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If some hasn't spoke for it I would like to have one.


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a 3/8 50ga 72 dl small mount husky bar used but good if any one need's let me know I also have a oem 55 crank if needed.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Would anyone like one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be nice! Anyone claimed it?

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 10, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> That would be nice! Anyone claimed it?
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


Unclaimed as of yet!


----------



## djones (Nov 10, 2013)

rocketnorton said:


> not up w/what parts fit what, but have clutch cover w/ brake from 4218 craftsman/poulan i'll throw in & ship if its right one. to you or new owner


I just looked up the part numbers and they don't match but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 10, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> That would be nice! Anyone claimed it?
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


OK. I'm stuck boys... 3 of you want it.... who do I give it to..... grrrrrrrr


----------



## exSW (Nov 10, 2013)

Post or PM time stamp.I waved the white flag when I saw rattler had posted.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 10, 2013)

exSW said:


> Post or PM time stamp.I waved the white flag when I saw rattler had posted.


OK looks like rattler362 is the winner!!


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> OK looks like rattler362 is the winner!!


 Thank's Homelite410 I'll send you a pm


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok Folk's I would like to pass along my dremel like flex shaft tool that I first started porting I know their is some one out their that would like to give porting a try but can't afford a grinder to start with so here is the one I started with it aint new but it still works good.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 10, 2013)

rattler362 said:


> Thank's Homelite410 I'll send you a pm



Those are some nice looking chain vices. On my list of tools to get as I move we stuff out of my shop. You will enjoy that Rattler.

Gotta dig through my barn...I'm sure I've got more stuff to make other saw nuts happy!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 10, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Those are some nice looking chain vices. On my list of tools to get as I move we stuff out of my shop. You will enjoy that Rattler.
> 
> Gotta dig through my barn...I'm sure I've got more stuff to make other saw nuts happy!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 Thank you Jimmy.


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> OK. I'm stuck boys... 3 of you want it.... who do I give it to..... grrrrrrrr




Dat's too bad.

I got one that can't be disputed.

I offer T-bone a restore on one only of his old SDs


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 10, 2013)

Grinder is spoke for.


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 10, 2013)

This early Christmas sure is fun. Still digging for more stuff... nice to see people in such a giving mood.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 10, 2013)

I would like to add this is a great tread and would like to Thank Terry for starting it. Still have the bar if anybody want's it.


----------



## atpchas (Nov 10, 2013)

Some items available for postage:




From the top left: 020AVP handle, 028 FW, 041 tank, unknown model half handle, 051AV AF cover, 20" McCullough (per Eccentric) bar (3/8 sprocket), Maxflo AF cover, 10" or 11" pruner bar with 39DL chain (good life left in both), 019T top cover, MS 180 carcass with some scoring, two 050 clutch drums (3/8 & .404 - be specific).

I also have several FWs and FW side case halves for 1128 saws (044, 046). Apparently the PTO side is much more likely to get trashed (big surprise).

Happy to answer any questions you might have.

_* MS180, pruner B&C, and 041 tank are claimed*_


----------



## cat-face timber (Nov 10, 2013)

Fellow Saw lovers..

I have some very old Mac 2-stroke oil in small round cans.
5 out of the 6 pack.
Rusty tops.
I would not use it in my saws, but it would work great for all your Mini-Mac owners 
If you want them, send me a PM I will pay the shipping.

These are spoken for..

Merry Christmas!


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 10, 2013)

ill take the ms180 carcass if no one else wants it....

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## atpchas (Nov 10, 2013)

kc4sfe said:


> ill take the ms180 carcass if no one else wants it....
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


I see you have some 180s, so a few extra spare parts are always a plus. Send a message with your address.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 10, 2013)

atpchas said:


> Some items available for postage:
> 
> View attachment 318109
> 
> ...


 what mount is the pruner bar,,, if it is small stihl or echo/poulan I could use it,,, thanks


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 10, 2013)

Just found a 026 FW that I thought I threw out. Has 1 fin cracked off on it. OEM Stihl part. Who needs it?

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 10, 2013)

Found this one I forgot about.. 

18" 64dl .058" bar. New in box. 10mm bar slot. Listed for Jonsered 60, 601, 62, 621, 66, 70, 75, 751, 80, 801, 90, M-80, M110, M111, M111S, 81, 910. 

As with the other items I've got up...I ask the recipient pay actual shipping...sorry but things are tight right now. 











Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 10, 2013)

its cool to see everyone giving all this stuff away,,, this is only 1 of the reasons why I love the AS family


----------



## tpope (Nov 10, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> I have some 288 cases and a crank. The cases are split. Needs new bearings, seals, and reassembled. I will post some pics or email me if your interested. Might even have other 288 parts. I cleaned house a month or two ago and cant remember what I kept.



I have a serious interest in those cases.


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 10, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Those are some nice looking chain vices. On my list of tools to get as I move we stuff out of my shop. You will enjoy that Rattler.
> 
> Gotta dig through my barn...I'm sure I've got more stuff to make other saw nuts happy!
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


 Jimmy check your PM's


----------



## ELECT6845 (Nov 10, 2013)

tpope said:


> I have a serious interest in those cases.


 RATTLER claimed them


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd take that bar if u still got it. Jimmy


----------



## Stihlalltheway (Nov 10, 2013)

MnSam said:


> Some MS440/044 plastics. Not perfect, but fully functional.


Still got 'em?


----------



## tpope (Nov 10, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> RATTLER claimed them


I hope that he does well with them...


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 10, 2013)

for some reason all the pics are not showing up for me


----------



## cowroy (Nov 10, 2013)

I got all kinds of stuff I need to give away. Unfortunately I cannot pay shipping, but I'll put the stuff up and maybe ya'll will want it.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 10, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I got all kinds of stuff I need to give away. Unfortunately I cannot pay shipping, but I'll put the stuff up and maybe ya'll will want it.


 nice 395xp?????? I would be more then willing to pay shipping or even come and get it


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I'd take that bar if u still got it. Jimmy


Its yours!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## atpchas (Nov 10, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> what mount is the pruner bar,,, if it is small stihl or echo/poulan I could use it,,, thanks



I'm lame on bar identification but the number on the bar (1101373901) appears to identify a bar that would fit an Echo. Google the number, see what you find, and let me know if it's a combo you can use.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 10, 2013)

atpchas said:


> I'm lame on bar identification but the number on the bar (1101373901) appears to identify a bar that would fit an Echo. Google the number, see what you find, and let me know if it's a combo you can use.


 yep,,,, its a 10" echo/poulan mount,,,, it would be fun to run on my cs352 if its still available


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 10, 2013)

ELECT6845 said:


> RATTLER claimed them


 Thank you much ELECT.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I've got a almost brand new stihl oem half wrap handlebar for a 660. Can't afford the shipping but if you want it pm me.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have an old craftsman 3.7. Top handle is broke has spark not sure on compression. Think compression is good but never tested. whole saw or will pull parts if someone wants something. Also got a craftsman "special edition" think its 42cc rebranded wildthing or sum such thing. Its in grate shape other than the fact that some moron straight gassed it. Also have some random bars. Will get some pics and a full list tomarrow


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have 240 drive links of new .325 Oregon chisel chain ("20" stamped on drive links) which I will be giving away at "Charity Cut III" Dec 14th. Hope to see your there!


----------



## atpchas (Nov 11, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> yep,,,, its a 10" echo/poulan mount,,,, it would be fun to run on my cs352 if its still available



Send me your address and I'll pack it up. Should go in the mail on Tuesday.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 11, 2013)

atpchas said:


> Send me your address and I'll pack it up. Should go in the mail on Tuesday.


 pm sent,,,THANKYOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 11, 2013)

Holiday II, Toaster, and Bar all claimed.. still digging through my boxes!


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a Poulan 3400 possibly a 4000 countervibe with spark, compression and in halfway decent shape. It needs a carb kit and fuel lines. Gone for the price of shipping if anyone wants it.

If anyone has a wrap handle for an 044 or 372 please let me know. I also am looking for a 372 rear handle/tank.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 11, 2013)

jimdad07 said:


> I have a Poulan 3400 possibly a 4000 countervibe with spark, compression and in halfway decent shape. It needs a carb kit and fuel lines. Gone for the price of shipping if anyone wants it.
> 
> If anyone has a wrap handle for an 044 or 372 please let me know. I also am looking for a 372 rear handle/tank.


 I have a handle it's not very pretty and half melted but it will hold fuel.


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 11, 2013)

jimdad07 said:


> I have a Poulan 3400 possibly a 4000 countervibe with spark, compression and in halfway decent shape. It needs a carb kit and fuel lines. Gone for the price of shipping if anyone wants it.
> 
> If anyone has a wrap handle for an 044 or 372 please let me know. I also am looking for a 372 rear handle/tank.


i am interested in that poulan


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 11, 2013)

This is awesome!


----------



## jimdad07 (Nov 11, 2013)

redoakneck said:


> i am interested in that poulan


Sold, send me a pm and we'll get her out.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 11, 2013)

jtracy1223 said:


> I have an old craftsman 3.7. Top handle is broke has spark not sure on compression. Think compression is good but never tested. whole saw or will pull parts if someone wants something. Also got a craftsman "special edition" think its 42cc rebranded wildthing or sum such thing. Its in grate shape other than the fact that some moron straight gassed it. Also have some random bars. Will get some pics and a full list tomarrow



Roper or Poulan? If a Poulan I would be interested.


----------



## redfin (Nov 11, 2013)

jtracy1223 said:


> I have an old craftsman 3.7. Top handle is broke has spark not sure on compression. Think compression is good but never tested. whole saw or will pull parts if someone wants something. Also got a craftsman "special edition" think its 42cc rebranded wildthing or sum such thing. Its in grate shape other than the fact that some moron straight gassed it. Also have some random bars. Will get some pics and a full list tomarrow



Ill have to look tomorrow but I have an old craftmsan top handle with no spark. I'm not sure if its a 3.7.


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 11, 2013)

atpchas said:


> Some items available for postage:
> 
> View attachment 318109
> 
> ...


 What you have listed as a 019T top cover actually looks like an MS170/180. It should fit on that carcass you have listed.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 11, 2013)

I love this thread, every year it makes me so happy to be a member of this site. Im gonna have to go and dig in the shop and come up with something good. Terry, great job man!!!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 11, 2013)

redfin said:


> Ill have to look tomorrow but I have an old craftmsan top handle with no spark. I'm not sure if its a 3.7.



If it is a top handle it is likely a 2.0, 2.3 or 2.5.


----------



## redfin (Nov 11, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> If it is a top handle it is likely a 2.0, 2.3 or 2.5.



Oh, I took his post as his was a tophandle also.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 11, 2013)

I've got a hardnose total superbar, not 100% sure on the mount, but it came off a Mac 250. 20" x .050 or .058, rails are like New, but has quite a bit of surface rust. Can mail later this week.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 11, 2013)

So are we allowed to receive twice? I feel lil greedy taking 2 things. What y'all think?


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 11, 2013)

Just means you have to give more stuff away!

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fin460 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a poulan pro 4218 if anyone is interested in it pm me


----------



## atpchas (Nov 11, 2013)

sefh3 said:


> What you have listed as a 019T top cover actually looks like an MS170/180. It should fit on that carcass you have listed.



Good catch. My eyes must have crossed when I looked up the 1130 prefix and settled on the 1132 entry instead. I tossed it into the box that's transporting the carcass. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 11, 2013)

atpchas said:


> Good catch. My eyes must have crossed when I looked up the 1130 prefix and settled on the 1132 entry instead. I tossed it into the box that's transporting the carcass. Thanks for the heads up!


 
No problem. Extra parts are always nice.


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 11, 2013)

jimdad07 said:


> Sold, send me a pm and we'll get her out.


I think I sent a PM,, I did in start a conversation, Just got back on and not used to this format.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 11, 2013)

as long as your giving I see no problem with recieving


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 12, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Roper or Poulan? If a Poulan I would be interested.



I will check tomarrow about if it is a roper or poulan. I'm sorry about the confustion. It is not a top handle saw guys. What I ment was the handle is broken. I didn't think about it when I said top handle that ppl might think top handle saw. My bad.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 12, 2013)

Btw guido has first dibs on it if he wants it. Sorry I can't pay shipping. With xmass comming up and two kids and my lady only working part time all extra funds are slim. I even passed on a ported 026 for $250 last week  but I sure don't mind giving what I can........ still I think my 2 year old would have loved that 026 On christmas morning 

BTW if you just need some parts and not the whole saw I can pull them and send em to save shipping.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 12, 2013)

ive still got those new mini mac bars. when they are given away ill have some more stuff


----------



## Lootbug (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm still pretty new to this, so I don't have much to offer. What I do have though, is a Jonsered 520sp that runs. Piston and cylinder are good (140ish compression), it's missing clutch cover, on/off switch, air filter cover, and the AV is in pretty bad shape. It be good for parts, or an easy fixer if you already have the missing parts. I know it's not a highly regarded model, but hey it runs!


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 12, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> ive still got those new mini mac bars. when they are given away ill have some more stuff


 I still have the bar if any one want's it got a Husqvarna 55 crank shaft also if any body need's one.


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 12, 2013)

I still have an 026 flywheel with 1 snapped fin that should work just fine if anyone needs it.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 12, 2013)

Flywheel gone. 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8mac (Nov 12, 2013)

Pm'd on j-red


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 12, 2013)

I will have to get some model numbers but I have a BUNCH of newer poulan parts even a poulan pro,,, carbs,,fly wheels,, plastic ect,,ect,, if you need them you can have them,, shipping on me,,, if someone wants the whole lot of everything I am sure I can box it all up


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 12, 2013)

Modle numbers are gone. Any way to id if it is poulan or roper without it? Here is a pic.


----------



## sld961 (Nov 12, 2013)

sld961 said:


> I've got a Craftsman saw. Starts but won't stay running. Needs Clutch. I'll split shipping with whoever wants it.


Craftsman is spoken for.


----------



## cowroy (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok lets give this a try. 
Homelite c7 p&c look good through the exhaust port.




Homelite c5 same story as the c7.




Two homelite 330's that ran when they were stored per the owner








Another that is for parts




Solo 654 toasted to end


----------



## cowroy (Nov 12, 2013)

Dolmar 114 or similar for parts




Sears something, needs piston




Husqvarna 350,346 clutch cover, needs guts, not cracked




Poulan s25 needs handle, fuel cap, but ran when I robbed the parts off of it.


----------



## cowroy (Nov 12, 2013)

Chains. Sorry for the horrible hand writing. I was just scratching them down for reference, but decided post a pic instead of typing it all out.


----------



## gr8mac (Nov 12, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Dolmar 114 or similar for parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pm Sent


----------



## Lootbug (Nov 12, 2013)

Lootbug said:


> I'm still pretty new to this, so I don't have much to offer. What I do have though, is a Jonsered 520sp that runs. Piston and cylinder are good (140ish compression), it's missing clutch cover, on/off switch, air filter cover, and the AV is in pretty bad shape. It be good for parts, or an easy fixer if you already have the missing parts. I know it's not a highly regarded model, but hey it runs!
> 
> View attachment 318324
> View attachment 318325
> ...



J-red goes to gr8mac.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would love to have that s25 if its still up for grabs. Sending pm now


----------



## redfin (Nov 12, 2013)

jtracy1223 said:


> I will check tomarrow about if it is a roper or poulan. I'm sorry about the confustion. It is not a top handle saw guys. What I ment was the handle is broken. I didn't think about it when I said top handle that ppl might think top handle saw. My bad.



I checked today. My top handle craftsman is a 2.1 just as the earlier person metioned so unless your coil would fit I can't use it. Thank you


----------



## JakeG (Nov 12, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for a 394xp wrap lol . In the mean time I'm digging through my very small stash of saws, bars and parts. Nothing spectacular but maybe someone can use em!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 12, 2013)

jtracy1223 said:


> Modle numbers are gone. Any way to id if it is poulan or roper without it? Here is a pic.



That is a Roper, I have 2 and am more interested in a Poulan. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 12, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I will have to get some model numbers but I have a BUNCH of newer poulan parts even a poulan pro,,, carbs,,fly wheels,, plastic ect,,ect,, if you need them you can have them,, shipping on me,,, if someone wants the whole lot of everything I am sure I can box it all up



Scott, if no one else has stepped up I am your man. I will cover shipping though...


----------



## workshop (Nov 12, 2013)

jtracy1223 said:


> Modle numbers are gone. Any way to id if it is poulan or roper without it? Here is a pic.


Do you still have the Craftsman/Roper and does it have the original bar?


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yep. Still got it. Not sure if the bar is original.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 13, 2013)

Whiskers said:


> I've got a hardnose total superbar, not 100% sure on the mount, but it came off a Mac 250. 20" x .050 or .058, rails are like New, but has quite a bit of surface rust. Can mail later this week.




That actually is the correct mount for a large frame McCulloch (such as a 250). It has the earlier style oiler holes intended for use with the earlier bar plates (or no inner bar plate). First Total bar I've seen in that mount.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 13, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Scott, if no one else has stepped up I am your man. I will cover shipping though...


 I will get everything boxed up today when I get back from the auction house,,,, pm me your addy


----------



## workshop (Nov 13, 2013)

jtracy1223 said:


> Yep. Still got it. Not sure if the bar is original.


Original bar would narrow at the tip from the bottom side up. Early attempt at anti-kickback. Would like to have it but need to check with the Chief Financial Officer first.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 13, 2013)

Regulators. You pay shipping.


----------



## redfin (Nov 13, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> Regulators. You pay shipping.



Oh my!


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 13, 2013)

redfin said:


> Oh my!


 Looks like 212 series for the bigger ones


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 13, 2013)

STIHL logo for truck window. Freakin' sweet! 18" wide, yellow in color. Free, Merry Christmas! I will pick up shipping if you are in the states!

*Spoken for by redfin*


----------



## redfin (Nov 13, 2013)

I really wish I had more to offer up for all the knowledge I have absorbed from you. I have some 16" and 18" 325 safety chain crap from acouple saws I have aquired. I will make it beautifully sharp if you want it.


----------



## redfin (Nov 13, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> View attachment 318451
> 
> 
> STIHL logo for truck window. Freakin' sweet! 18" wide, yellow in color. Free, Merry Christmas! I will pick up shipping if you are in the states!



Mine please.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 13, 2013)

All yours redfin- please pm me your address. I will try to get it out this week. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## redfin (Nov 13, 2013)

I have been into wheeling for years. Its actually how I started reading on forums. I have a ton of toyota parts sitting in my shop. 

Maybe this is how I can give more because I don't have a lot of chainsaw junk.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 13, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> View attachment 318451
> 
> 
> STIHL logo for truck window. Freakin' sweet! 18" wide, yellow in color. Free, Merry Christmas! I will pick up shipping if you are in the states!
> ...


 to bad it doesn't have the better letters on it 'Husqvarna"


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 13, 2013)

ok,,,, any one want this engine,,,, the good,,,, it has very low hours on it and has good comp,, the bad,,, missing air filter and filter cover and does not have spark


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 13, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> to bad it doesn't have the better letters on it 'Husqvarna"


 
How about this, you overgrown midget... Send me your addy and I will send you a Husqvarna one. Lime green or bright yellow. H crown logo, or the H crown with the number 1 in it. Let me know which one, in which color, and where Im sending it and I will have it headed your way.


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 13, 2013)

Ill take that motor. I have a friend who just blew his up and that may work for him.....

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 13, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> Regulators. You pay shipping.



pm sent


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 13, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> How about this, you overgrown midget... Send me your addy and I will send you a Husqvarna one. Lime green or bright yellow. H crown logo, or the H crown with the number 1 in it. Let me know which one, in which color, and where Im sending it and I will have it headed your way.


 thanks,,, and here I thought you was only doing stihls,,,pm sent


----------



## redfin (Nov 13, 2013)

Wies errey one call you da midget?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 13, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> thanks,,, and here I thought you was only doing stihls,,,pm sent


 
No problem!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 13, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I will have to get some model numbers but I have a BUNCH of newer poulan parts even a poulan pro,,, carbs,,fly wheels,, plastic ect,,ect,, if you need them you can have them,, shipping on me,,, if someone wants the whole lot of everything I am sure I can box it all up


 this big 30+ pd box is heading to lexington


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 13, 2013)

kc4sfe said:


> Ill take that motor. I have a friend who just blew his up and that may work for him.....
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


 pm me your addy,,, it will go out friday


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 13, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> Looks like 212 series for the bigger ones


 
Any experts out there that can confirm the use of these with oxygen? Per this attachment it looks like they are compatible with acetylene and oxygen but I am just passing along information.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 13, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> Any experts out there that can confirm the use of these with oxygen? Per this attachment it looks like they are compatible with acetylene and oxygen but I am just passing along information.



Ya that would be grate to know. I could not downlaod the file for some reason.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Nov 13, 2013)

I have lots and lots of new poulans, a few small macs, some small stihl 015 and 010 etc, a pioneer 1200, and tons and tons of audi and vw parts. Let me know what you need and I'll get you a shipping quote.


----------



## JakeG (Nov 13, 2013)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I have lots and lots of new poulans, a few small macs, some small stihl 015 and 010 etc, a pioneer 1200, and tons and tons of audi and vw parts. Let me know what you need and I'll get you a shipping quote.



Any top handle runners?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Nov 13, 2013)

Not that run, but a couple with good p/c that I never messed with. The 015 is rough looking, but should run. I have a very nice 009 top handle, but I cant give it away or I'll lose a bit more than I can afford right now. 


I might have a micro.....


----------



## JakeG (Nov 13, 2013)

Alrighty  thank you!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 14, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> ok,,,, any one want this engine,,,, the good,,,, it has very low hours on it and has good comp,, the bad,,, missing air filter and filter cover and does not have spark
> 
> View attachment 318460


 this has a home


----------



## Kfd518 (Nov 14, 2013)

Stihl 1128 series (044, 046, ms440, ms 460), clutch side case half with brake handle.
EDIT, no bearing in it either!

Stihl 391 rotating assy crank rod piston and bearings. Oil tank run over by previous owner.

Can't pay shipping but first claim takes it.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 14, 2013)

At the current I'm out of items to share but I'll give this out to first *two* people that ask for it.. and I'm gearing it more towards those that struggle with round chain sharpening / learning / new to saws. I'll grind all the chain for you that you can fit in a small USPS flat rate box. You can get a lot of chain in one of those boxes too... I'll grind them with a good work grind of 30*,60*,0* 

I know most here on AS know how to file but if you are starting out and have some rocked chains or just want to square some loops.. let me know. I'll even cover the return shipping to you.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 14, 2013)

One box of chain sharpening claimed...one still up for grabs!


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 14, 2013)

btt


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 14, 2013)

Got a chain today in the mail.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 14, 2013)

I want to give a big "thank you" to DJones... He hooked me up with a good Mac 10 series starter for free for my 2-10. It wasn't posted on here, but he "gave" it to me. Thank you sir!


----------



## mortalitool (Nov 14, 2013)

I have an 026 case I can put up. Stripped clean. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool (Nov 14, 2013)

Wagnerwerks said:


> Not that run, but a couple with good p/c that I never messed with. The 015 is rough looking, but should run. I have a very nice 009 top handle, but I cant give it away or I'll lose a bit more than I can afford right now.
> 
> 
> I might have a micro.....


I'd like the 015 up for grabs still? 


Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## axlr8 (Nov 14, 2013)

Stihl TS 510 chop saw for grabs. Good P/C, spark, and mostly all there, needs to be assembled and used. I am not sure on if I can get the shipping covered, i will dig a little and see what happens! PM would work best


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 14, 2013)

axlr8 said:


> Stihl TS 510 chop saw for grabs. Good P/C, spark, and mostly all there, needs to be assembled and used. I am not sure on if I can get the shipping covered, i will dig a little and see what happens! PM would work best


If I didn't already have one, I would take you up on that offer. It's a fat bottom girl, for sure.


----------



## mortalitool (Nov 14, 2013)

axlr8 said:


> Stihl TS 510 chop saw for grabs. Good P/C, spark, and mostly all there, needs to be assembled and used. I am not sure on if I can get the shipping covered, i will dig a little and see what happens! PM would work best


I don't need the saw. Thanks though

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 14, 2013)

Im becoming a big 026 fan... if nobody else takes it by first of the week i will. Fun little saws to build and run.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool (Nov 14, 2013)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I have lots and lots of new poulans, a few small macs, some small stihl 015 and 010 etc, a pioneer 1200, and tons and tons of audi and vw parts. Let me know what you need and I'll get you a shipping quote.


If the stihl 015 or 010 still available. ? 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone want an old Sears/Roper D-44 chainsaw? Complete and very straight... BUT, no spark. It's really dirty, but would make a nice saw for someone... I'm a teacher (poor), so you'll need to help on shipping.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 14, 2013)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I have lots and lots of new poulans, a few small macs, some small stihl 015 and 010 etc, a pioneer 1200, and tons and tons of audi and vw parts. Let me know what you need and I'll get you a shipping quote.



Talk to me about the Poulans...


----------



## workshop (Nov 14, 2013)

Still have these Remington PL4's. 1 has a good P/C the other a good cyl. Good for parts. 1 or both. Just pay shipping please.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 14, 2013)

Both box o chain sharpen are claimed. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## atpchas (Nov 14, 2013)

Kfd518 said:


> Stihl 1128 series (044, 046, ms440, ms 460), clutch side case half with brake handle.
> EDIT, no bearing in it either!
> 
> Stihl 391 rotating assy crank rod piston and bearings. Oil tank run over by previous owner.
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## BDM53ENT (Nov 15, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Ok lets give this a try.
> Homelite c7 p&c look good through the exhaust port.
> Homelite c5 same story as the c7.



PM SENT


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 15, 2013)

axlr8 - PM sent I'm interested in the TS 510. Thanks.


----------



## Lark-o (Nov 15, 2013)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I have lots and lots of new poulans, a few small macs, some small stihl 015 and 010 etc, a pioneer 1200, and tons and tons of audi and vw parts. Let me know what you need and I'll get you a shipping quote.


 what poulans do you have? I could use a cheapy to leave at the family cabin


----------



## Kfd518 (Nov 15, 2013)

Case and rotating assy claimed merry Christmas guys.


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 15, 2013)

Keep digging and keep finding... Walbro WT875A pulled from dead craftsman blower... also NIB tube of Dirko.... I will cover postage on each....

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkeev (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll take the Dirko if no one has claimed


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 15, 2013)

Wkeev has the Dirko...PM me your info and I'll mail Monday. Carb still available.....

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8mac (Nov 15, 2013)

Btt


----------



## JoeB (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a new Oregon laser tip bar 160ATMD009 16" 3/8 .050 . If anybody needs it let me know . I will cover shipping in the lower 48.
Joe


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 16, 2013)

If memory serves, that 510 has the same ignition (Bosch) and is kinda hard to find.

Anyone with an old 056 magnum (with Bosch) would be quite happy just to get the ignition.

As would someone with an old SD.


----------



## leecopland (Nov 16, 2013)

redfin said:


> I really wish I had more to offer up for all the knowledge I have absorbed from you. I have some 16" and 18" 325 safety chain crap from acouple saws I have aquired. I will make it beautifully sharp if you want it.


I could find a use for those chains if they are still available. I can also cover or share in shipping as I'm north of the border!

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## redfin (Nov 16, 2013)

leecopland said:


> I could find a use for those chains if they are still available. I can also cover or share in shipping as I'm north of the border!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



Hi lee, I was messing around on oregon site last night. These chains have 16 stamped on the drivers. Which according to the chart is .404 gauge. Can you still use them? I will edit my original post.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 16, 2013)

are you sure its 16 or 91? 91 is 3/8 low pro file


----------



## leecopland (Nov 16, 2013)

redfin said:


> Hi lee, I was messing around on oregon site last night. These chains have 16 stamped on the drivers. Which according to the chart is .404 gauge. Can you still use them? I will edit my original post.


Hi Redfin, I only have one saw that takes a .404 and the chain from it has 65 drivers, so I guess it's about 16". If you had one to match that it would be useful, otherwise I'll pass. 

If it is 91 on the drivers it is 3/8 lopro and I have a lot of that myself. .404 measures 7/8" over three rivets.

Thanks for the trouble you've gone to.

Lee


----------



## redfin (Nov 16, 2013)

As I said I don't have much lknowledge to share yet! But I can assure you I'm soaking it all in, 

Looking at the drivers pointed down it reads 91. So these would be .375 x .50. I went out to the shop this am and put my mic on one. I'm reading about .36 centered on three rivits. The drivers only mic out to about .037. Which confused me a tad so I checked this against a brand new stihl .375 x .50. The drivers were almost identical.

So in reality I could run the 91 oregons on my .375 x .50 stihls? 

Sorry for the confusion. Lee pm me your addy and I will ship them out to you.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 16, 2013)

tallfarmboy said:


> Anyone want an old Sears/Roper D-44 chainsaw? Complete and very straight... BUT, no spark. It's really dirty, but would make a nice saw for someone... I'm a teacher (poor), so you'll need to help on shipping.


Free saw! Look at that awesome roller nose bar! 
This thread is moving so much slower this year. I wish the website hadn't experienced problems, seems to have really hurt traffic.


----------



## leecopland (Nov 16, 2013)

redfin said:


> As I said I don't have much lknowledge to share yet! But I can assure you I'm soaking it all in,
> 
> Looking at the drivers pointed down it reads 91. So these would be .375 x .50. I went out to the shop this am and put my mic on one. I'm reading about .36 centered on three rivits. The drivers only mic out to about .037. Which confused me a tad so I checked this against a brand new stihl .375 x .50. The drivers were almost identical.
> 
> ...


 You are not the only one confused. I've been trying to find out if I can run 91 lopro chain on my saws that run normal 3/8th chain. I've not had a good answer yet. I do have a good supply of 91 thanks.

Regards,

Lee


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 16, 2013)

got the bar in yesterday that I got from a member off this thread,,, took over an hour to get it to work but its on,,, had to do a lot of modifying


----------



## axlr8 (Nov 16, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> If memory serves, that 510 has the same ignition (Bosch) and is kinda hard to find.
> 
> Anyone with an old 056 magnum (with Bosch) would be quite happy just to get the ignition.
> 
> As would someone with an old SD.




INCORRECT... the TS 08 and TS 360 is what your thinking of. This saw is just like the 051 but with a HD filter and a cutoff saw attachment.

Its claimed!


----------



## bezza1 (Nov 17, 2013)

up for grabs i have this little partner was running needs starter spring and couling bolts
yours for the postage


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 17, 2013)

axlr8 said:


> INCORRECT... the TS 08 and TS 360 is what your thinking of. This saw is just like the 051 but with a HD filter and a cutoff saw attachment.
> 
> Its claimed!



Oh well,

never was much on Stihls anywho.

Thanks for the correction, I remember "some' of the old cut-offs had that bloomin' Bosch.

I actually have a few spares for me old SDs.


Merry Christmas One and ALL!


----------



## marti384 (Nov 17, 2013)

rattler362 said:


> I have a 3/8 50ga 72 dl small mount husky bar used but good if any one need's let me know I also have a oem 55 crank if needed.


 
Do you still have the bar? Will it fit a 455 rancher?


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 17, 2013)

marti384 said:


> Do you still have the bar? Will it fit a 455 rancher?


 I do and it will and it is yours.


----------



## axlr8 (Nov 17, 2013)

next up i have a aftermarket 026 piston, new no rings or circlips yours for the shippin'


----------



## redfin (Nov 17, 2013)

leecopland said:


> You are not the only one confused. I've been trying to find out if I can run 91 lopro chain on my saws that run normal 3/8th chain. I've not had a good answer yet. I do have a good supply of 91 thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Lee



Can someone answer this?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 17, 2013)

redfin said:


> Can someone answer this?



I'm no expert, but from what I've read, while the pitch is similar, that's about it. Drive link shape, etc., means that 3/8 LP (like the Oregon 91) does not work on full size 3/8" equipment. It'll fit, but not right, and tear up the chain and sprockets in no time.

Some of the milling guys have adapted sprockets to run 3/8LP on big saws, if you're interested, ask over in the milling and sawmills section.


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a Lombard L starter cover. Not sure what it came off.



Also have some cases for 026's. As you can see the one was tried to fix with JB weld.

I don't know of the conditions. They came to me in a box of parts. Pay the shipping and they are yours.


Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## leecopland (Nov 17, 2013)

1 Golf piston for Stihl ms170 37mm clips and plain pin but no rings. $5.00 towards postage appreciated. Homelite Super XL (the one developed from the XL12) recoil, flywheel and points Zama carb, reed pyramid or the whole parts saw (90psi) for cost of shipping

Good to give back

Lee


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 17, 2013)

Still have Walbro WT875A available...... pulled from a blower.... will have more stuff soon........


----------



## gr8mac (Nov 18, 2013)

Btt


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 18, 2013)

I got a little motor for a trimmer today! Thanks 08F150!!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 18, 2013)

glad it finally got there


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 18, 2013)

Yep... got here and it's purdy..... might be what I need to fix my buddy's trimmer!


----------



## marti384 (Nov 18, 2013)

Rattler362 is sending me a bar, so I figure I should do some giving also, problem is I don't have much to give. I have flywheels and case halves for the husky 61, 162, 266 series. A muffler off of a shindiawa (not sure what size), some pioneer p20 parts, a poulan 2150 LE starter cover, and I think that is it. Cost of shipping for anyone that wants any of it.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry for not responding to all of the plastic Poulan parts requests.... Pm me or better yet, email wagnerwerks at hotmail.com with requests.


----------



## mortalitool (Nov 18, 2013)

sefh3 said:


> What you have listed as a 019T top cover actually looks like an MS170/180. It should fit on that carcass you have listed.


Still have pruner bar? 

Stihl 026, 036 pro, BR550, echo CS-300, jonsereds 49sp.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2013)

Who would like an all in one stihl bar adapter??


----------



## mortalitool (Nov 19, 2013)

That's sweet! adapts stihl bars to non stihl motors? 

Stihl 026, 036 pro, BR550, echo CS-300, jonsereds 49sp.


----------



## jayhawkinmi (Nov 19, 2013)

I will take one of the adapters if still available.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2013)

jayhawkinmi said:


> I will take one of the adapters if still available.


Sounds good pm me address please.


----------



## JoeB (Nov 19, 2013)

Homelite410 you have anymore of those bar adapters? I still have the Oregon 16 bar husky large mount and I also found an 18 if someone would rather have an 18. Both are new 3/8 .050


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd take a 16" Large mount Husq? 

I have Several pair (3?) of Wood burning gloves (new). Go about up to the elbow.


----------



## lwn9186 (Nov 19, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I'd take a 16" Large mount Husq?
> 
> I have Several pair (3?) of Wood burning gloves (new). Go about up to the elbow.


 
I would like a pair of the gloves please.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 19, 2013)

I would like a pair of the gloves also. Thank you!


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 19, 2013)

Please PM your addy.. (Free shipping, just pay it forward)

One pair left.


----------



## gr8mac (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll take a pair!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2013)

JoeB said:


> Homelite410 you have anymore of those bar adapters? I still have the Oregon 16 bar husky large mount and I also found an 18 if someone would rather have an 18. Both are new 3/8 .050


Yes I do and id like the 18" large husky if that's OK.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 19, 2013)

Lwn9186
Oliver1655 and 
Gr8mac..

Please PM me addy. (Someone already did, I have yet to check PM's).


----------



## JoeB (Nov 19, 2013)

DexterDay the 16 is yours pm me your addy. Homelite410 18 is yours pm me your addy and I will send you mine. thanks for the adapter


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thia may sound. Silly but how do I start a convo in tapatalk???


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright guys sorry it took me so long to list anything in this thread but I have been busy with work, kids and helping my dad get into his new house. I found a few things to give away and I will find more later I'm sure. I have a new in box meteor piston with wristpin, clips and ring for a Husqvarna 272xp, new caber ring for 272xp, poulan 3400,3700, bucking spike. I'll dig out more later.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Thia may sound. Silly but how do I start a convo in tapatalk???



Click onthe persons avatar and select "Start Conversation"


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Click onthe persons avatar and select "Start Conversation"


It's missing from my menu


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 19, 2013)

Evenin' all. Let's see what I can find tonight. Hmmm....

How about some Homelite CS-50 parts? I'm not sure how long I've had these or if the coil fires. The piston and cylinder look very god from the exhaust side, muffler and air filter are good, clutch and sprocket are okay, and the recoil and caps are in good shape. Just pay shipping and I can get it in the mail to you. First PM can have these for Christmas.

dd


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> It's missing from my menu


Oops. Didn't read Tapatalk. Can you see an "inbox" menu? Or when you click on your profile, you should see Conversations? 

It's not called a PM? It's called a Conversation.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 19, 2013)

I also have some other Homelite parts. These are a bit more "vintage." First PM and you pay shipping. 

dd


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Oops. Didn't read Tapatalk. Can you see an "inbox" menu? Or when you click on your profile, you should see Conversations?
> 
> It's not called a PM? It's called a Conversation.


I tried going thru the main convo menu and says error I'm not allowed to start a convo with said member.


----------



## mortalitool (Nov 19, 2013)

Did you sign in? 

Stihl 026, 036 pro, BR550, echo CS-300, jonsereds 49sp.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2013)

Any interest in these? Probably won't ship them all to one person though.....


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> It's missing from my menu


Just sent you some help, in a conv, from TT.

Lemme know if you cant get it.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Any interest in these? Probably won't ship them all to one person though.....


 
I would be willing to take a couple off of your hands.


----------



## Evanrude (Nov 19, 2013)

Got something else I managed to dig up.

20" .050 gauge bar. Rails need some de-burring and its missing a tip but can be fixed up for plenty more sawing. My dealer wanted too much to make it worth fixing for me, I just bought a new one. You pay shipping.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Any interest in these? Probably won't ship them all to one person though.....




Forgive my ignorance. What are they? Lol

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 19, 2013)

jtracy1223 said:


> Forgive my ignorance. What are they? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using Tapatalk 2



Muffler deflectors. If you wanted to a dual port to an existing muff?


----------



## JoeB (Nov 19, 2013)

Homelite410 I just sent you a pm. hope you get it. Anyway I have a gas tank for a ms660 that I think can be repaired. If anybody is interested pm me a # and I can text pics and explain what needs repaired.


----------



## atpchas (Nov 19, 2013)

mortalitool said:


> Still have pruner bar?


 
Pruner bar is gone.


----------



## mortalitool (Nov 19, 2013)

10 - 4

Stihl 026, 036 pro, BR550, echo CS-300, jonsereds 49sp.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 20, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Alright guys sorry it took me so long to list anything in this thread but I have been busy with work, kids and helping my dad get into his new house. I found a few things to give away and I will find more later I'm sure. I have a new in box meteor piston with wristpin, clips and ring for a Husqvarna 272xp, new caber ring for 272xp, poulan 3400,3700, bucking spike. I'll dig out more later.



John I could sure put that Meteor 272XP piston kit to good use if it isn't spoken for already.

I still need to dig out some stuff for this thread. I know I have some Homelite, McCulloch, and Poulan bars to offer up. Possibly a saw project or two as well. Will sort that out this weekend. I probably won't be able to cover shipping for folks this time. It's a lean year...


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 20, 2013)

Evanrude said:


> Got something else I managed to dig up.
> 
> 20" .050 gauge bar. Rails need some de-burring and its missing a tip but can be fixed up for plenty more sawing. My dealer wanted too much to make it worth fixing for me, I just bought a new one. You pay shipping.


What is the width where the tip fits? I have a tip that may fit.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 20, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I would be willing to take a couple off of your hands.


Ok 2 are yours got 6 left!!


----------



## Evanrude (Nov 20, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> What is the width where the tip fits? I have a tip that may fit.



I had a fella PM me about postage just after posting it. So it's pending.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 20, 2013)

Evanrude said:


> I had a fella PM me about postage just after posting it. So it's pending.


Ok if he needs a tip i can still check if you measure .


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 20, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ok 2 are yours got 6 left!!


I have a 16" large mount husky too if you or someone is still looking. Still wonder about the 288 and 3120 fit.


----------



## sld961 (Nov 20, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ok 2 are yours got 6 left!!


I could use one.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 20, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> John I could sure put that Meteor 272XP piston kit to good use if it isn't spoken for already.
> 
> I still need to dig out some stuff for this thread. I know I have some Homelite, McCulloch, and Poulan bars to offer up. Possibly a saw project or two as well. Will sort that out this weekend. I probably won't be able to cover shipping for folks this time. It's a lean year...



I can use a 272 piston as well if someone else hasn't gotten it...

So, first thing I have for this thread is two brand new 028 brake handles. They don't fit anything else, only 028. So you 028 guys can hit me up and I'll get 'em headed your way. I also have quite a bit of 045/056 parts except for flywheels, ignitions, mufflers, and cylinders. So if you need something for 045/056 other than an ignition, flywheel, muffler, or cylinder- I probably have it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 20, 2013)

Crap I should jumped on that 272 piston..... oh well you guys are awesome!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 20, 2013)

I seem to have an abundance of theses so I'll give away 2 #30 style handpieces that fit on Foredom, Dremel, Mastercarver, and Harbor Freight flex shaft motors.. I've gone through them so they don't have heat issues like a normal Harbor Freight ones. Receiver pays the $5.80 for the flat rate box.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 20, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I can use a 272 piston as well if someone else hasn't gotten it...




Well Jacob my friend, IF I happen to be 'first in line' for that 272XP piston and you're '2nd'............then I step aside for you to get it. You probably have a more pressing need for it right now than I do. I'm slowly gathering parts to build a 272XP for a friend. It's somewhat of a backburner project (and I have a few of those).


----------



## redfin (Nov 20, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I seem to have an abundance of theses so I'll give away 2 #30 style handpieces that fit on Foredom, Dremel, Mastercarver, and Harbor Freight flex shaft motors.. I've gone through them so they don't have heat issues like a normal Harbor Freight ones. Receiver pays the $5.80 for the flat rate box.
> 
> View attachment 319260



What size is the shaft on them?


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 20, 2013)

redfin said:


> What size is the shaft on them?



The sheath shaft bore is 0.404", all the spec are the same as a standard Foredom #30.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 20, 2013)

I had this bar chain and 10 pin sprocket on a homelite 750, its time to pass it on..
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Evanrude (Nov 20, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> Ok if he needs a tip i can still check if you measure .



fastLeo151 claimed the bar.


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 20, 2013)

I would to say a big Thank you to Homelite410 I got the vice today and it is Top notch work cant wait to try it out he take's pride in his work. Once agin Thank you


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 20, 2013)

OK. 5 deflectors left. Anyone need a 350 husky crank?


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 20, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Well Jacob my friend, IF I happen to be 'first in line' for that 272XP piston and you're '2nd'............then I step aside for you to get it. You probably have a more pressing need for it right now than I do. I'm slowly gathering parts to build a 272XP for a friend. It's somewhat of a backburner project (and I have a few of those).



No worries my man, and don't forget- I got stuff here for you.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 20, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> I had this bar chain and 10 pin sprocket on a homelite 750, its time to pass it on..
> Merry Christmas!




Gone to homelite410


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I seem to have an abundance of theses so I'll give away 2 #30 style handpieces that fit on Foredom, Dremel, Mastercarver, and Harbor Freight flex shaft motors.. I've gone through them so they don't have heat issues like a normal Harbor Freight ones. Receiver pays the $5.80 for the flat rate box.
> 
> View attachment 319260


 I would love to have one of these if still available. I've yet to go through my stuff, but will before the end of the year.


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 20, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I would love to have one of these if still available. I've yet to go through my stuff, but will before the end of the year.



Yup. You're number two. PM me your addy.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 20, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Yup. You're number two. PM me your addy.


Thank you Shaun! I just ran one for a half hour and really like it!!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Yup. You're number two. PM me your addy.


 What a generous offer. I really appreciate it!


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 20, 2013)

man I was looking for tires on the net and I come back to see I missed an extra hand piece. im down from 3 to 1,really slows the port work down


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 20, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> man I was looking for tires on the net and I come back to see I missed an extra hand piece. im down from 3 to 1,really slows the port work down



Fine. You get one too.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 21, 2013)

Found a 041 super jug, I would prefer a this go to some one that needs it, not just wanting it as a spare...just cover the shipping please


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> No worries my man, and don't forget- I got stuff here for you.



Thanks a bunch Jacob. Now to figure out how to get that stuff from you to me. I probably won't make it up your way until spring. We'll figure it out. I haven't heard/seen anything more from John about the 272XP piston kit he posted about. I hope it goes to you or Mike or somebody else who can use it.


----------



## abramj (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey Fastleo, pm'd, maybe?? I need the jug if you stilll have it. Digging through my piles to see what I have to pass out. This is a cool thread!


----------



## leecopland (Nov 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I can use a 272 piston as well if someone else hasn't gotten it...
> 
> So, first thing I have for this thread is two brand new 028 brake handles. They don't fit anything else, only 028. So you 028 guys can hit me up and I'll get 'em headed your way. I also have quite a bit of 045/056 parts except for flywheels, ignitions, mufflers, and cylinders. So if you need something for 045/056 other than an ignition, flywheel, muffler, or cylinder- I probably have it.


I could use the oil pump off the 056 if the part # ends in 640-3201 the gears and screws needed as well. Happy t0 pay postage to P1H1B7 Ontario.

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## abramj (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok, it took about 10 munutes for me to decide to give away my Poulan 24DA and my Homelite XL 12. Poulan needs air filter and fuel lines, the Homelite need case gasket, coil, and fuel lines. Both are complete with freshly sharpened chain. The Poulan has a 14" (I think) and an 18" bar (both with sharpened chain). You pay shipping and they are yours.

I've got a pile of 051 parts I need to go through and pass out the extra's. I'm still short the right side case, seems both were busted on the two I have. (one by a tree, busted the cases, and the cylinder, other just lost the AV mount hole in a chain incident. Any one out there working on a 51 and wants to trade a case for piston/flywheel/coil, pm me.

Merry Christmas!

Joe


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 21, 2013)

Can you


abramj said:


> Ok, it took about 10 munutes for me to decide to give away my Poulan 24DA and my Homelite XL 12. Poulan needs air filter and fuel lines, the Homelite need case gasket, coil, and fuel lines. Both are complete with freshly sharpened chain. The Poulan has a 14" (I think) and an 18" bar (both with sharpened chain). You pay shipping and they are yours.
> 
> I've got a pile of 051 parts I need to go through and pass out the extra's. I'm still short the right side case, seems both were busted on the two I have. (one by a tree, busted the cases, and the cylinder, other just lost the AV mount hole in a chain incident. Any one out there working on a 51 and wants to trade a case for piston/flywheel/coil, pm me.
> 
> ...



Can you post a picture of the case you are needing? I have some 050/051 cases and some 075/076 cases that could help you


----------



## ladrhog (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a homelite 925xl. needs a flywheel and the electronics are unknown but there. bought in a box at a yard sale. no bar but everything else is there. was a army corps of engineer saw back in the day. the jug and piston look good. it weighs a ton. probably about 18 lbs. you pay shipping.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 21, 2013)

ladrhog said:


> I have a homelite 925xl. needs a flywheel and the electronics are unknown but there. bought in a box at a yard sale. no bar but everything else is there. was a army corps of engineer saw back in the day. the jug and piston look good. it weighs a ton. probably about 18 lbs. you pay shipping.




PM sent!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 21, 2013)

Homelite nos 1050,1020,1130 piston ring

Also homelite 750,650,550 transformer also nos

I would like to see these go to people that need them.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 21, 2013)

ladrhog said:


> I have a homelite 925xl. needs a flywheel and the electronics are unknown but there. bought in a box at a yard sale. no bar but everything else is there. was a army corps of engineer saw back in the day. the jug and piston look good. it weighs a ton. probably about 18 lbs. you pay shipping.


Sure wish I had good ignition for mine!


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 21, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Sure wish I had good ignition for mine!



Mike which ignition do you have? I may have something for you in my parts stash. Homelite used about 30 different ignitions for the XL700/800/900 saws (or it at least seems that way).


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 21, 2013)

duplicate post. Can't figure out how to delete it....


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 21, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Mike which ignition do you have? I may have something for you in my parts stash. Homelite used about 30 different ignitions for the XL700/800/900 saws (or it at least seems that way).


 I think it's that blasted 3 piece one. I'd love the Machine a retro kit to put a wildthing coil on it.......


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 21, 2013)

ladrhog said:


> I have a homelite 925xl. needs a flywheel and the electronics are unknown but there. bought in a box at a yard sale. no bar but everything else is there. was a army corps of engineer saw back in the day. the jug and piston look good. it weighs a ton. probably about 18 lbs. you pay shipping.


i'd rep ya for that if i knew how. been wanting one. ya snooze ya loose. will just keep looking.
btw, welcome aboard


----------



## wkeev (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a carb. kit it says Mcculloch 217083 745 I believe its for a walbro but not sure . I also have a NOS points 1118 400 2000 A . These are for a 028


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 21, 2013)

You guys that wanted the deflectors please PM me your address thanks.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 21, 2013)

abramj said:


> Ok, it took about 10 munutes for me to decide to give away my Poulan 24DA and my Homelite XL 12. Poulan needs air filter and fuel lines, the Homelite need case gasket, coil, and fuel lines. Both are complete with freshly sharpened chain. The Poulan has a 14" (I think) and an 18" bar (both with sharpened chain). You pay shipping and they are yours.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Joe



Interested in the Poulan.


----------



## ladrhog (Nov 21, 2013)

925 xl is gone


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 21, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Thanks a bunch Jacob. Now to figure out how to get that stuff from you to me. I probably won't make it up your way until spring. We'll figure it out. I haven't heard/seen anything more from John about the 272XP piston kit he posted about. I hope it goes to you or Mike or somebody else who can use it.


 
You were first in line and Jacob was second. Since you are passing it on it will go to JJ. He will have to pay shipping which I forgot to mention in my original post. I will wait for your PM JJ.


----------



## axlr8 (Nov 21, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> Homelite nos 1050,1020,1130 piston ring
> 
> Also homelite 750,650,550 transformer also nos
> 
> I would like to see these go to people that need them.


I could use that transformer. the neighbors 550 is not getting a good path to the plug. Ill PM ya on it


----------



## wcorey (Nov 21, 2013)

I have some Makita dpc7311 cutoff saw parts available for the asking. 
Crank case, air cleaner housing, belt cover, belt, top handle, clutch drum, av stuff and probably more I'm forgetting.


----------



## BDM53ENT (Nov 22, 2013)

A huge shout out to CowRoy for his generosity. Thank you sir!!


----------



## Stihlalltheway (Nov 22, 2013)

I have 2 chains:
Oregon a2 60dl
Carlton safety chain 56dl
That's all I know about them, they both look like .325 pitch. I don't know gauge. PM me if you want them.


----------



## abramj (Nov 22, 2013)

Poulan 25DA is spoken for.

Still have the XL-12 to give away.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 22, 2013)

BDM53ENT said:


> A huge shout out to CowRoy for his generosity. Thank you sir!!



Justin is a good old boy for sure...


----------



## c_silva88 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a stihl .325 .058 gauge for a 16 inch bar and a oregon 3/8 .058 84 dl chains ill cover shipping


----------



## 7hpjim (Nov 22, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I can use a 272 piston as well if someone else hasn't gotten it...
> 
> So, first thing I have for this thread is two brand new 028 brake handles. They don't fit anything else, only 028. So you 028 guys can hit me up and I'll get 'em headed your way. I also have quite a bit of 045/056 parts except for flywheels, ignitions, mufflers, and cylinders. So if you need something for 045/056 other than an ignition, flywheel, muffler, or cylinder- I probably have it.


If you have a nice crankcase and top handle frame with a decent tag I could use them to make mine look nicer!!


----------



## cowroy (Nov 22, 2013)

I still have the homelite 330s and the solo 654


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 22, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I still have the homelite 330s and the solo 654



What is wrong with the Solo? Or Homelite? (Are they damaged bad?)

*Solo sparks more interest in convos, but can be any saw*

I am looking for a Nice (older) chainsaw to hang in my mancave? I just got done with paint, I have to put pool table centered on rug, then hang the signs and move the Bar over.

Doesn't have to be a nice saw? I am looking for something old and really beyond repair.

(Also, willing to buy? If anyone has any good ol saws?)

(Sorry for hijack and I really want a saw that is beyond repair. If it's a project, let someone else have it. This will be hanging above my bar. No chance of ever running again)


----------



## atpchas (Nov 22, 2013)

From the top left: Echo 280E carcass, Maxflo AF cover, two unused 050 clutch drums (3/8 & .404 - be specific), 20" McCullough (per Eccentric) bar (3/8 sprocket), unknown model half handle, 020AVP handle, 530071893 chain brake that needs the brake band (everything else in very good shape)(claimed), 051AV AF cover, and a running Homelite XL

I also have several FWs and FW side case halves for 1128 saws (044, 046).

Yours for postage.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 23, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I still have the homelite 330s and the solo 654


pm sent


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 23, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I still have the homelite 330s and the solo 654


okay got no idea how to pm with this new format so i'll post here. 
i'd like to have the better of the two 330's. cosmetics is secondary. spark, compression, b&c are my main concerns. also, got any idea if the boot is solid? thanks for your generosity. let me think about what i'm gonna offer up. Merry Christmas already. jerry

anyone got any idea how to pm? inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## gmax (Nov 23, 2013)

> anyone got any idea how to pm? inquiring mind wants to know.



Jerry ,click on their avatar, the box that shows up click on "start a conversation", PM's are out , conversations are in


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 23, 2013)

gmax said:


> Jerry ,click on their avatar, the box that shows up click on "start a conversation", PM's are out , conversations are in


thanks wayne. much appreciated


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 23, 2013)

okay. conversation started. man, how awkward does that sound? musta been my wife that set this program up.


----------



## leecopland (Nov 23, 2013)

atpchas said:


> View attachment 319581
> 
> 
> From the top left: Echo 280E carcass, Maxflo AF cover, two unused 050 clutch drums (3/8 & .404 - be specific), 20" McCullough (per Eccentric) bar (3/8 sprocket), unknown model half handle, 020AVP handle, 530071893 chain brake that needs the brake band (everything else in very good shape), 051AV AF cover, and a running Homelite XL
> ...


Hi there,
I could use the chain brake 530071893. 12 Morgan Heights drive, Huntsville, Ontario, P1H1B7


----------



## eiklj (Nov 23, 2013)

wcorey said:


> I have some Makita dpc7311 cutoff saw parts available for the asking.
> Crank case, air cleaner housing, belt cover, belt, top handle, clutch drum, av stuff and probably more I'm forgetting.


PM inbound.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 23, 2013)

Recieved the bars today! My hats off to you guys!! Great to see the cheerful giving!!


----------



## JoeB (Nov 23, 2013)

Homelite410 did the bar I sent make it today ?


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes it did!! It'll work great!!!!!!


----------



## tomdcoker (Nov 23, 2013)

I have 2 NOS oil pump diaphragms for a Poulan Pro S25, S25DA, S25CVA and S25AV. The first 2 PM"S with mailing addresses gets them. One to the customer. Tom


----------



## JoeB (Nov 23, 2013)

Glad it will work for you


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 23, 2013)

hey tomd. i started a conversation with you. would you care for some crumpets with your tea?


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 23, 2013)

Jerry did those gaskets/diaphragms arrive yet?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 23, 2013)

yes. sure did. this week. thought i pm'd ya. maybe in a different universe though. hard to keep track. thanks again very much.
haven't had opportunity to install them yet but will let you know when its done. plan on doing it next week


----------



## tomdcoker (Nov 23, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey tomd. i started a conversation with you. would you care for some crumpets with your tea?


I do not know how this site works since the change. Before when someone sent me a PM it showed up in my emails. If you want one of the diaphragms send me your address. My email address is: [email protected]. Tom


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 23, 2013)

check you 'inbox' and 'alerts' pull-downs at the top of the page. Should see that you have 'conversations' started....


----------



## machinisttx (Nov 23, 2013)

Time for me to get rid of some stuff I'm never gonna fool with.

I have two Pioneer P26's. One is electronic ignition and in good shape. Missing the AF cover, has spark. If I remember correctly it also has a pioneer bar with it, but I'd have to look to be sure. The other is points ignition and has been broken up, but there should still be some usable parts on it.

Also have a Pioneer 1200 that could be(if I remember correctly) a decent runner with a couple of parts.

Yours for shipping.


----------



## tomdcoker (Nov 23, 2013)

tomdcoker said:


> I do not know how this site works since the change. Before when someone sent me a PM it showed up in my emails. If you want one of the diaphragms send me your address. My email address is: [email protected]. Tom


The 2 diagrams are gone. Tom


----------



## atpchas (Nov 23, 2013)

leecopland said:


> Hi there,
> I could use the chain brake 530071893. 12 Morgan Heights drive, Huntsville, Ontario, P1H1B7



Should be on its way on Monday.


----------



## redray46 (Nov 24, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I still have the homelite 330s and the solo 654


----------



## redray46 (Nov 24, 2013)

If no one has acquired the Solo,I would like to claim it.Never owned one,but would like to see how they are put together.I have some stuff to post ,as up for grabs,and will try to take some pictures today.
RR


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sounds like this will be a lot of fun let me see what I can dig up in the parts room.


----------



## redray46 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have found a couple of items to post;
1)New old stock John Deere,yellow gas tank handle for a JD 550cs,part # on casting 97288/97287.Not sure what Echo it fits.GONE
2) One18"Craftsman/Poulan 18 inch bar with chain,3/8s lo profile #91 chain.
3)One 18 inch Craftsman/Poulan bar,3/8s lo profile,EZ adjust.no chain.
You pay shipping.
RR

JD handle is spoken for.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 24, 2013)

A JD 550CS is a yellow Homelite 8800 (which is an updated Homelite 540). Does that tank/handle casting look like what's on this saw (aside from the color)?






http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...21c00cc39e9acec288256c2600147da5?OpenDocument


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 24, 2013)

If the JD handle is as Aaron pictured I would like to claim it. Given my luck with 540 handles a spare would be nice (even if it is the wrong color).


----------



## redray46 (Nov 24, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> A JD 550CS is a yellow Homelite 8800 (which is an updated Homelite 540). Does that tank/handle casting look like what's on this saw (aside from the color)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure looks like it,nice catch.Do you need it?


----------



## redray46 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> If the JD handle is as Aaron pictured I would like to claim it. Given my luck with 540 handles a spare would be nice (even if it is the wrong color).


Aaron has first dibs if he needs it,as he was the first to reply and correct my info.
RR


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a brand new loop of Oregon 72 chain (3/8 x 0.50 x 60 DL) for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks RR. I wish I had a JD CS550 (or a Homelite 540/8800) to use it on. Thanks for keeping me in mind however.


----------



## redray46 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have a brand new loop of Oregon 72 chain (3/8 x 0.50 x 60 DL) for the cost of shipping.


I could use that Mr Salvage!
RR


----------



## redray46 (Nov 24, 2013)

redray46 said:


> Aaron has first dibs if he needs it,as he was the first to reply and correct my info.
> RR


You get the JD handle,send me your address.i am thinking about $10 should cover it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a purox cutting attachment with 2 extra tips.




first pm gets it just pay shipping.


----------



## cowroy (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll take the torch. I have been looking for one.


----------



## cowroy (Nov 25, 2013)

It won't let me send a message on tapatalk,but when it does ill send my address for a quote


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 25, 2013)

cowroy said:


> It won't let me send a message on tapatalk,but when it does ill send my address for a quote


I got your message!!


----------



## Sierradmax (Nov 25, 2013)

I have some Husqvarna 261/262xp parts. Specifically, muffler, muffler bracket, top shroud cover, w/ filter cover, Handle Filler (503404701)


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 25, 2013)

cowroy said:


> It won't let me send a message on tapatalk,but when it does ill send my address for a quote


H


cowroy said:


> It won't let me send a message on tapatalk,but when it does ill send my address for a quote


cowroy
I responded to your last mention of the homie 330. Figuring you must of missed it. I do want one. Thanks for your generosity. Jerry


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 25, 2013)

I have all the parts to change a 372 into a 372k cut off saw if anyone is interested they can have it for shipping cost.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Nov 25, 2013)

cowroy said:


> I'll take the torch. I have been looking for one.


I still have some regulators if you want


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 25, 2013)

5100 dolly spike anyone!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 25, 2013)

Got these too! 5060149


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 25, 2013)

redray46 said:


> It sure looks like it,nice catch.Do you need it?



Aaron needs everything...


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 25, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Aaron needs everything...



Not unless you have a JD CS550 (complete save for a tank) for me...


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry to those who are receiving the #30 handpieces. One of our dogs ruptured a disk in his back and I've been dealing with that. I have them boxed and I'll drop the at the post office tomorrow.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 25, 2013)

I dug out some new bars for Homelite XL series saws, one new K095 bar, one new bar for small Poulans, and one used bar for the little Stihls (I think). Will post pics and details soon. At work now.


----------



## Lark-o (Nov 26, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> I dug out some new bars for Homelite XL series saws, one new K095 bar, one new bar for small Poulans, and one used bar for the little Stihls (I think). Will post pics and details soon. At work now.


I'd be interested in the k095 bar or the poulan bar.


----------



## gr8mac (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd be interested in the new XL bar.


----------



## ladrhog (Nov 26, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> I dug out some new bars for Homelite XL series saws, one new K095 bar, one new bar for small Poulans, and one used bar for the little Stihls (I think). Will post pics and details soon. At work now.


pm sent on the stihl bar


----------



## cobey (Nov 26, 2013)

I could use a good homelite pattern bar,

I have some xl101/104 parts no good p/c but some other parts.. clutch cover, handle,rear handle,


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 26, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Not unless you have a JD CS550 (complete save for a tank) for me...



I have a CS550 but sadly enough, it already has a good tank on it.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 26, 2013)

I dug out some new bars for Homelite XL series saws, one new K095 bar, one new bar for small Poulans, and one used bar for the little Stihls (I think). Will post pics and details soon. At work now.


Jacob J. said:


> I have a CS550 *but sadly enough, it already has a good tank on it.*



What a terrible shame.

I seriously doubt you're looking to divest yourself of it either. Did you talk with Bob about an 8800 P/C?


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 26, 2013)

Here are the bars. Will address the posts/PM's already made regarding these bars in my next post. All bars except the little stihl hardnose are new. I'm sorry, but I have to ask you to cover shipping to you. It's a lean Christmas. One bar per 'giftee' please. All OAL measurements are approximate.























Top to bottom in the pics:

1)NOS 30" Homelite XL-series (D096 mount for XL-12, SXL-925, SXL-AO, etc) hardnose. .050G. Strangely enough, it has "Zip" stenciled on the end. A Zip is a large frame Homelite, and would not take this bar. I believe this takes 98DL of 3/8". Not sure how many DL of .404 or .325 it'd take. A friend here gave me TWO of these a while back, and I've decided to further the giving spirit by giving one to somebody here. Shiny and new. Probably made by Oregon for Homelite. 32.5" OAL.

2)New 20" German made Carlton .325-.058G RSN bar. Single rivet, Oregon-type tip. K095 for 'small Husky' and Homelite XL-101 series/E-Z series (among others). Takes 78DL of .325-.058G. Only issue (common with these) is that Carlton went nuts with the clear coat, and the chain groove is somewhat gummed up with it. A new .058G chain won't quite go into the groove all the way around. You will have to get some of that clear coat stuff out of the groove before you use the bar. There were several threads covering this on AS. 22.2" OAL.

3)New 16" Oregon D096 (Homelite XL-series, etc) 3/8-.050G laminated sprocket nose bar. Never been used. A little dirty from having been in my bar stack with a buncha dirty old bars. Takes 60DL of 3/8-.050G. 19" OAL.

4)New 14" Tiger Hobby Champ A041 (small Poulan/Echo and MANY others) 3/8LP-.050G laminated sprocket nose. Takes 52DL of 3/8LP-.050G. This is an 'economy' bar sold by Baileys and others. 16.25" OAL.

5)Used 12" tiny Stihl mount (tophandles, 011AV, 020, etc) .050G hardnose laminated bar. Doesn't look to have much use at all. Would be a good cheap carving bar with 1/4"-.050G chain methinks. 15.25" OAL. Looking at the Acres bar mount listing, the little stihls is the application that I come up with for this bar. It is of course possible that I have misidentified it. I don't have a small stihl, or a known bar from one to compare with at the moment...

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...e2630485b9286b8888256e0e00202393?OpenDocument


----------



## abramj (Nov 26, 2013)

WOW, it raining Christmas Cheer!


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 26, 2013)

Lark-o said:


> I'd be interested in the k095 bar or the poulan bar.



Gotta pick one and let me know.



gr8mac said:


> I'd be interested in the new XL bar.



Which one (30" hardnose or 16" SN)?



ladrhog said:


> pm sent on the stihl bar



The bar is yours if you want it. I received a PM from somebody else (re this bar), but they're not interested in a 12" hardnose. They also contacted me after your post here, so you'd have been first in line anyways.



cobey said:


> I could use a good homelite pattern bar,
> 
> I have some xl101/104 parts no good p/c but some other parts.. clutch cover, handle,rear handle,



Are you looking for a bar for an XL-101 series Homelite? Those take K095 bars. A D096 mount bar won't work on them.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Nov 26, 2013)

i would be interested in a sma


Eccentric said:


> Here are the bars. Will address the posts/PM's already made regarding these bars in my next post. All bars except the little stihl hardnose are new. I'm sorry, but I have to ask you to cover shipping to you. It's a lean Christmas. One bar per 'giftee' please. All OAL measurements are approximate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would be interested in a small mount husky


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 26, 2013)

bluesportster02 said:


> i would be interested in a sma
> 
> i would be interested in a small mount husky



You're in line behind two other guys at the moment. Both need to clarify their 'wants'..........so you're still in the running.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow Aaron thats some great stuff your offering up, God bless you buddy!


----------



## gr8mac (Nov 26, 2013)

Which one (30" hardnose or 16" SN)?



Aaron, will the 30" zip stenciled bar fit a C-5?


----------



## cobey (Nov 26, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Gotta pick one and let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no the homelite bar is for a 360 homelite or my homelite patterned lombard  I could use the long or short


----------



## cobey (Nov 26, 2013)

cant find the pm button


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 26, 2013)

cobey said:


> cant find the pm button



Click on the user's name, and then select "start a conversation" ...


----------



## cobey (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks


----------



## cobey (Nov 26, 2013)

cobey said:


> I could use a good homelite pattern bar,
> 
> I have some xl101/104 parts no good p/c but some other parts.. clutch cover, handle,rear handle,


BTW when i posted this I was offering the listed homelite parts for giveaway


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Sorry to those who are receiving the #30 handpieces. One of our dogs ruptured a disk in his back and I've been dealing with that. I have them boxed and I'll drop the at the post office tomorrow.


Don't rush for me. Sorry to hear about that. I love our dog to death.


----------



## Lark-o (Nov 26, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Gotta pick one and let me know.


Some body else could probably use them more then me, neither will work with what I have.


----------



## workshop (Nov 26, 2013)

It's been a little confusing trying to follow the bar giveaways. Is the 30 inch Homelite bar still available or is it gone already. If still available I would like to get it. If gone, that's ok.


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 26, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Don't rush for me. Sorry to hear about that. I love our dog to death.


 
The dog is not doing much better but they got sent out today.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 26, 2013)

Got a Remington 754 for gifting. You pay postage. Doesn't have either of the side covers, AF or AF cover, or caps. Not locked up but has no spark. Yeah who would want it? Maybe someone. Gonna put some other things up too later on.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 26, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> The dog is not doing much better but they got sent out today.


I'm sorry to hear that. What kind of dog?


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 26, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. What kind of dog?



Dachshund. He's 8 and he ruptured two disks in his back.


----------



## Stihlalltheway (Nov 26, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Dachshund. He's 8 and he ruptured two disks in his back.


My cousins have dachshunds. Little and kind of annoying but they definitely grow on ya. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 27, 2013)

cobey said:


> BTW when i posted this I was offering the listed homelite parts for giveaway



Cobey do you have a set of spikes for a XL-101 series Homelite? I could sure use a set.

Man this new board format is making it hard for me to follow my own bar giveaways. Just got home from a long night at work. Lemme sort through the post and pm time/datestamps to make sure I pick the right guys. I need to get some sleep first. So far it looks like Cobey gets the 30" D096 mount hardnose. Again, I'd like to double check after some zzz's.

Waiting for Ladrhog to get back to me about whether or not he wants the stihl bar. It's his for the taking at this point.

Don't think anybody's expressed specific interest in the 16" D096 sprocket nose bar.

A couple guys expressed interest in the K095 bar. One fellow passed. Gotta double check things after I've gotten some sleep and my head's more clear...

As far as I remember........nobody's expressed specific interest in the 14" A041 bar.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Nov 27, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Cobey do you have a set of spikes for a XL-101 series Homelite? I could sure use a set.
> 
> Man this new board format is making it hard for me to follow my own bar giveaways. Just got home from a long night at work. Lemme sort through the post and pm time/datestamps to make sure I pick the right guys. I need to get some sleep first. So far it looks like Cobey gets the 30" D096 mount hardnose. Again, I'd like to double check after some zzz's.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in the 16". I'll shoot you a PM/Conversation in a bit. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 27, 2013)

OK boyz spikes r spoken for!






Have the 5100 dolmar one still!


----------



## cobey (Nov 27, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Cobey do you have a set of spikes for a XL-101 series Homelite? I could sure use a set.
> 
> Man this new board format is making it hard for me to follow my own bar giveaways. Just got home from a long night at work. Lemme sort through the post and pm time/datestamps to make sure I pick the right guys. I need to get some sleep first. So far it looks like Cobey gets the 30" D096 mount hardnose. Again, I'd like to double check after some zzz's.
> 
> ...


sorry I  dont have spikes on any of the xl101-104 stuff, I do have some other stuff, one has an auto oiler but the case is shot


----------



## axlr8 (Nov 27, 2013)

I scrapped a old dodge, and i have a left over dana 60 rear, and 2 barrel carb off the 318 that was in her. Im in SE MN and would like to give this sucker away instead of scrapping her.

On a positive note, if someone is looking for a cheap saw that is clean, runs, and would be an easy gifter... I have a little husky 142 that needs a little tuning, a B/C, and a new home.. I would love to GIVE it away, but I cannot afford that as of now. if someone wants to shoot an offer, PM me.

To the guy with the TS 510 im boxing it up today and hope to have it out by friday. Same to the man with the 026 Piston.

I think I have some odds and ends of parts. I will search the shed.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 27, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Dachshund. He's 8 and he ruptured two disks in his back.


 
Prayers to you man, that breaks my heart to hear that. If there was anything I could do for you I would. Our Dachshund is 5, and I would stand in front of a bus for him if need be.


----------



## cobey (Nov 27, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Cobey do you have a set of spikes for a XL-101 series Homelite? I could sure use a set.
> 
> Man this new board format is making it hard for me to follow my own bar giveaways. Just got home from a long night at work. Lemme sort through the post and pm time/datestamps to make sure I pick the right guys. I need to get some sleep first. So far it looks like Cobey gets the 30" D096 mount hardnose. Again, I'd like to double check after some zzz's.
> 
> ...


 BTW thanks


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 27, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Prayers to you man, that breaks my heart to hear that. If there was anything I could do for you I would. Our Dachshund is 5, and I would stand in front of a bus for him if need be.


 
Yup, I take a bullet for either of our two little buggers. Thanks!


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 27, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Yup, I take a bullet for either of our two little buggers. Thanks!



Shaun prayers sent for your family and your little buddies. I'll call you later about the other thing. Probably sometime tomorrow or Friday if that's cool with you. Can't call from work. Just sneakin' a bit of AS time on my phone every now and then as 'business' and signal permit.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 27, 2013)

*Bars Update

1**)*30" D096 mount Hardnose will go to *Cobey*.

*2)*20" Carlton K095 (Carlton mount 1) bar will go to *Bluesportser02*.

*3)*16" Oregon D096 mount laminated sprocket nose bar will go to *Jimmy in NC*.

*4)*14" Tiger A041 mount laminated sprocket nose *is still up for grabs.

5)*Used 12" laminated S174 mount hardnose is *on hold* for Corey (*Ladrhog*) pending his decision.

Guys if you haven't given me your *address* for a shipping quote *please send it to me*. I'll get these boxed and send you guys shipping quotes soon. May not be until Friday or Monday however. Tied up with family/holiday stuff for the next few days.


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 27, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Shaun prayers sent for your family and your little buddies. I'll call you later about the other thing. Probably sometime tomorrow or Friday if that's cool with you. Can't call from work. Just sneakin' a bit of AS time on my phone every now and then as 'business' and signal permit.



Tomorrow am or Friday is cool with me. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 27, 2013)

axlr8 said:


> I scrapped a old dodge, and i have a left over dana 60 rear, and 2 barrel carb off the 318 that was in her. Im in SE MN and would like to give this sucker away instead of scrapping her.
> 
> On a positive note, if someone is looking for a cheap saw that is clean, runs, and would be an easy gifter... I have a little husky 142 that needs a little tuning, a B/C, and a new home.. I would love to GIVE it away, but I cannot afford that as of now. if someone wants to shoot an offer, PM me.
> 
> ...



PM 'conversation' on the way.


----------



## machinisttx (Nov 27, 2013)

axlr8 said:


> I scrapped a old dodge, and i have a left over dana 60 rear, and 2 barrel carb off the 318 that was in her. Im in SE MN and would like to give this sucker away instead of scrapping her.
> 
> On a positive note, if someone is looking for a cheap saw that is clean, runs, and would be an easy gifter... I have a little husky 142 that needs a little tuning, a B/C, and a new home.. I would love to GIVE it away, but I cannot afford that as of now. if someone wants to shoot an offer, PM me.
> 
> ...



If I were close to you I'd come load up that dana 60 right now.


----------



## leecopland (Nov 28, 2013)

kc4sfe said:


> Just found a 14" Stihl Mini Boss bar. .043" gauge 3/8" Picco chain size. Who wants it??


Thanks kc4sfe, Bar arrived today, fabulous packaging! Took quite a while to free the bar. It will go very nicely with a little Echo I've been working on recently. Happy Thanksgiving and a Merry Christmas to you and yours, play safely!

Regards,

Lee


----------



## ladrhog (Nov 28, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> *Bars Update
> 
> 1**)*30" D096 mount Hardnose will go to *Cobey*.
> 
> ...


Eccentric i dont know if you got my pm but i am out on the little stihl bar. the homie will be mailed the next day the post office is open. thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 28, 2013)

Got your message. Thanks a bunch Corey. I'll update my Bars list to show that the little Stihl bar is up for grabs again.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 28, 2013)

*Thanksgiving Bars Update

1**)*30" D096 mount Hardnose will go to *Cobey*.

*2)*20" Carlton K095 (Carlton mount 1) bar will go to *Bluesportser02*.

*3)*16" Oregon D096 mount laminated sprocket nose bar will go to *Jimmy in NC*.

*4)*14" Tiger A041 mount laminated sprocket nose *is still up for grabs.

5)*Used 12" laminated S174 mount hardnose *is still up for grabs.*

Guys if you haven't given me your *address* for a shipping quote *please send it to me*. I'll get these boxed and send you guys shipping quotes soon. May not be until Friday or Monday however. Tied up with family/holiday stuff for the next few days.


----------



## redray46 (Nov 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> OK boyz spikes r spoken for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could use the Dolmar dog if it is still available?
RR


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 29, 2013)

redray46 said:


> I could use the Dolmar dog if it is still available?
> RR


It is RR pm me ur addy n ill sendem off to u!


----------



## redfin (Nov 29, 2013)

I just came across a homelite xl in a junk store this week. I didn't buy it because I couldn't get it to fire. I didn't check for spark as I was short on time.

It didn't say super xl on the recoil as that's about the only one I found on acresinternet that looked like this saw. But it did look like the super xl on acres.

I have received from this thread but have yet to give any junk away. Sooooo, if anyone is interested in this saw, I will buy it and ship it if you would be willing to pay the freight.


----------



## kc4sfe (Nov 29, 2013)

Lee - glad you will get some use from that bar! Enjoy.

Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....


----------



## axlr8 (Nov 30, 2013)

anyone have a use for a cheapie recip saw? (sawzall)

I have one here that works and Ill ship it. Just cleaning the shop!


----------



## sld961 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll give a woods port to someone that has been really wanting one, but is short of cash.
> 
> If you have ported saws already.....this ain't for you. Keep it real now.





sld961 said:


> I would love to have a woods port. I don't have any ported saws.



I just got my saw back from Randy. I can't say "thank you" enough. What an outstanding guy.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Nov 30, 2013)

sld961 said:


> I just got my saw back from Randy. I can't say "thank you" enough. What an outstanding guy.


That's awsome. This lil online community is grate. Full of good people that are willing to go an extra mile to help someone they may never meet in person. Have you had a chance to run it yet?

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bob95065 (Nov 30, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> *Thanksgiving Bars Update
> 
> 1**)*30" D096 mount Hardnose will go to *Cobey*.
> 
> ...



Aaron, will either of those bars fit a Jonsered 49SP? I have one without a B/C.

Bob


----------



## sld961 (Nov 30, 2013)

jtracy1223 said:


> That's awsome. This lil online community is grate. Full of good people that are willing to go an extra mile to help someone they may never meet in person. Have you had a chance to run it yet?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using Tapatalk 2


Nope, just got it yesterday. I've been out and about. I've got a 440 drum and 8 pin sprocket waiting for it. I can't wait to get it into some wood.


----------



## heimannm (Nov 30, 2013)

cat-face timber said:


> Fellow Saw lovers..
> 
> I have some very old Mac 2-stroke oil in small round cans.
> 5 out of the 6 pack.
> ...



I am somewhat late to respond, but the oil cans did arrive last week. Thanks so much.

I found them a good home among fellow McItems.








Mark


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 30, 2013)

Bob95065 said:


> Aaron, will either of those bars fit a Jonsered 49SP? I have one without a B/C.
> 
> Bob



I'm sorry Bob. Neither of those two remaining bars will work on a 49SP. You need a K095 (small Husky, Homelite Super E-Z/XL-101 series, etc) mount bar.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 30, 2013)

Duplicate post...


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Nov 30, 2013)

Bob95065 said:


> Aaron, will either of those bars fit a Jonsered 49SP? I have one without a B/C.
> 
> Bob


I might have a few oldish bars that would fit that. Nothing super, but I'll check if you like.


----------



## diggers_dad (Nov 30, 2013)

Bob95065 said:


> Aaron, will either of those bars fit a Jonsered 49SP? I have one without a B/C.
> 
> Bob



I have a K095 bar or two. What pitch is your saw running? I'd be happy to look for one and find a chain for it too. If I have one it can be yours for shipping. What length did you have in mind?

dd


----------



## Bob95065 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I have to get it out today to check the sprocket. I'll post later today.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 1, 2013)

I have some nice 036 Pro plastic. The air filter cover will only fit the "Pro". Not the standard.. So I ask that you have a Pro if you want it. The filter cover is cracked, but doesn't affect performance. 

Asking for price to ship ($5 give or take?)


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 1, 2013)

diggers_dad said:


> View attachment 317898
> View attachment 317899
> Better late than never ...
> 
> ...



Here is the 3400 Poulan courtesy of Marc, Diggers_Dad he sent my way for the price of shipping! Thanks again!
Went through the saw, cleaned everything, new fuel lines, filters, carb kit, etc. Still going to do a muffler mod, so have not started it yet. Just put the muffler on for the pic. P/C are excellent! I had this old Poulan banana nose bar. Figured it would be a good one for this saw. 











Gregg,


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 1, 2013)

Good job Gregg, and kudos to Marc!


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 1, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> Here is the 3400 Poulan courtesy of Marc, Diggers_Dad he sent my way for the price of shipping! Thanks again!
> Went through the saw, cleaned everything, new fuel lines, filters, carb kit, etc. Still going to do a muffler mod, so have not started it yet. Just put the muffler on for the pic. P/C are excellent! I had this old Poulan banana nose bar. Figured it would be a good one for this saw.
> 
> Gregg,



Hmmmm..... 

From looking at those pics I must have sent the wrong saw. Dang it! That bar looks great. 

Nice work Gregg. I'm glad it went to a home where it will be appreciated. Merry Christmas!

dd


----------



## cambl (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a Homelite 360 and a 350 (project saws) in the Tradin' post if anyone is interested. Free but you pay UPS ground.


----------



## leecopland (Dec 1, 2013)

diggers_dad said:


> I have a K095 bar or two. What pitch is your saw running? I'd be happy to look for one and find a chain for it too. If I have one it can be yours for shipping. What length did you have in mind?
> 
> dd


 I'm running a 20" .325 B&C on my 49sp and it seems to suit the saw very well.

Lee


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 1, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I have some nice 036 Pro plastic. The air filter cover will only fit the "Pro". Not the standard.. So I ask that you have a Pro if you want it. The filter cover is cracked, but doesn't affect performance.
> 
> Asking for price to ship ($5 give or take?)
> 
> View attachment 320544


I would like to have this but I have no idea how to send you the money


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 1, 2013)

Milkman31 said:


> I would like to have this but I have no idea how to send you the money



Sorry. Someone PM'D already and it's taken. 

Wish I had more to go around. I have an aftermarket rear air filter cover for an 036 Pro/MS 360? If you need it?


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 1, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Sorry. Someone PM'D already and it's taken.
> 
> Wish I had more to go around. I have an aftermarket rear air filter cover for an 036 Pro/MS 360? If you need it?


Thanks but I have a good air filter cover but someone got a nice top cover


----------



## redray46 (Dec 1, 2013)

While looking for a part for the swap thread,I found a Poulan 2775 Farmhand, clutch cover/chain brake in decent condition,yours for the shipping.
RR


----------



## Bob95065 (Dec 1, 2013)

leecopland said:


> I'm running a 20" .325 B&C on my 49sp and it seems to suit the saw very well.
> 
> Lee



I checked it using a 3/8" chain and it seemed to fit. I would think .325" would be better. I can always change the sprocket. I am grateful for your offer no matter what I run on the saw.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 1, 2013)

Bob95065 said:


> I checked it using a 3/8" chain and it seemed to fit. I would think .325" would be better. I can always change the sprocket. I am grateful for your offer no matter what I run on the saw.



I know I have a 16", .325, .050, 66 dl in a K095 mount. It's brand new and shiny. I also have an 18", 3/8ths lo pro, .050 in that mount configuration. It is also new with a new chain. Either or both can be yours for shipping. Shoot me a PM if either of those are what you're looking for.

dd


----------



## cobey (Dec 2, 2013)

btt


----------



## cobey (Dec 2, 2013)

cobey said:


> sorry I  dont have spikes on any of the xl101-104 stuff, I do have some other stuff, one has an auto oiler but the case is shot


still have a few xl101/102 parts to give away for cost of shipping


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 3, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> *Thanksgiving Bars Update
> 
> 1**)*30" D096 mount Hardnose will go to *Cobey*.
> 
> ...




Sorry for the delay fellas. Been dealing with some minor health/medical issues that've killed most of my free time for the moment. Will get you shipping quotes soon. Won't ask ya for shipping money until I'm ready to get the bars out. Bars #4 and #5 are still unclaimed.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 3, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Sorry for the delay fellas. Been dealing with some minor health/medical issues that've killed most of my free time for the moment. Will get you shipping quotes soon. Won't ask ya for shipping money until I'm ready to get the bars out. Bars #4 and #5 are still unclaimed.


no hurry your health is more important than giving me a bar get well soon


----------



## decableguy2000 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sierradmax said:


> I have some Husqvarna 261/262xp parts. Specifically, muffler, muffler bracket, top shroud cover, w/ filter cover, Handle Filler (503404701)



Got the parts today. Thanks a ton.

Jeremy


----------



## cobey (Dec 3, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Sorry for the delay fellas. Been dealing with some minor health/medical issues that've killed most of my free time for the moment. Will get you shipping quotes soon. Won't ask ya for shipping money until I'm ready to get the bars out. Bars #4 and #5 are still unclaimed.


 get well man no hurry


----------



## marti384 (Dec 4, 2013)

Received the bar from Rattler, thank you very much, it is perfect. I thought that I had a 72 dl chain for it, but mine is 74 dl. So does anyone tie straps and presets for 3/8 Oregon chain they want to get rid of so I can shorten it up?


----------



## Lark-o (Dec 4, 2013)

I felt bad I didn't have anything to give out so I made a stihl flywheel puller to go to a good garage in need of one. It's the smaller of the 2 stihl pullers I think it works up to a 044. Body Made out 17-4 stainless with a SHCS turned to a point on the end.


----------



## abramj (Dec 4, 2013)

Pm sent on puller.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 4, 2013)

abramj said:


> Pm sent on puller.


Nuts...

How bout some giving... Anyone into John Deere/ echos?






Not sure if this one still has bar but will include if it does! This is a Deere 55ev. The broken top handle mount removes with 2 allen head bolts and IS NOT part of the case!




Unsure of either mechanical condition.

Free, you cover USPS ground.

Also have several homelite EZ's with good spark and P&C if anyone is interested...


----------



## abramj (Dec 4, 2013)

Another PM sent on JD saws


----------



## redfin (Dec 4, 2013)

Lark-o said:


> I felt bad I didn't have anything to give out so I made a stihl flywheel puller to go to a good garage in need of one. It's the smaller of the 2 stihl pullers I think it works up to a 044. Body Made out 17-4 stainless with a SHCS turned to a point on the end.
> View attachment 320932



Oh I could definately make use of that.


----------



## Lark-o (Dec 4, 2013)

The puller is spoken for. If I get time I'll make a couple more.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 4, 2013)

Lark-o said:


> The puller is spoken for. If I get time I'll make a couple more.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2013)

I need a Puller


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lark-o said:


> I felt bad I didn't have anything to give out so I made a stihl flywheel puller to go to a good garage in need of one. It's the smaller of the 2 stihl pullers I think it works up to a 044. Body Made out 17-4 stainless with a SHCS turned to a point on the end.
> View attachment 320932


You should sell them!!


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice work on that puller , if it works half as good as it looks it is definetly a winner , as Homelite said " sell them"


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2013)

shutup-n-cut said:


> Nice work on that puller , if it works half as good as it looks it is definetly a winner , as Homelite said " sell them"


They look FANTASTIC!!


----------



## marti384 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have wanted to make a puller also, could you do a thread on how you made them?


----------



## Lark-o (Dec 4, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> You should sell them!!


Maybe. I'm up to my eyelids in "work work" that I have to get out before the end of the year. And the owner only looks the other way so many times till he gets a little pissy about my home projects. I make a bunch of other stuff not related to chainsaws so I have to play my cards right. Thanks for the compliment though. I was checking out your bar spacers the other day. They look really nice too.


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Dec 4, 2013)

Lark-o said:


> Maybe. I'm up to my eyelids in "work work" that I have to get out before the end of the year. And the owner only looks the other way so many times till he gets a little pissy about my home projects. I make a bunch of other stuff not related to chainsaws so I have to play my cards right. Thanks for the compliment though. I was checking out your bar spacers the other day. They look really nice too.


 

And I thought only I had that same problem. Not sure about bar spacers but can say first hand his gen 4 chainvise is also a really nice piece of work and really made a difference from fileing them on an old bar.

Nice work guys!!


----------



## Lark-o (Dec 4, 2013)

marti384 said:


> I have wanted to make a puller also, could you do a thread on how you made them?


I made it mostly on a cnc lathe so it's not something everyone could make exactly like that one. The mat'l I made it out of is severely over kill but it was laying around and the right size and free. It should last long enough to become a family heirloom of it doesn't get lost. 
If a guy had a 22mm set screw or bolt and some drills and a tap set and a bench grinder and couple trips to the hardware store he could make a working puller. It's not rocket surgery


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2013)

Lark-o said:


> I made it mostly on a cnc lathe so it's not something everyone could make exactly like that one. The mat'l I made it out of is severely over kill but it was laying around and the right size and free. It should last long enough to become a family heirloom of it doesn't get lost.
> If a guy had a 22mm set screw or bolt and some drills and a tap set and a bench grinder and couple trips to the hardware store he could make a working puller. It's not* rocket surgery *



Ahem... I believe you mean brain science. 

You're welcome. 

dd


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2013)

tlandrum started this thread and WE have allowed it to fizzle out. I take as much blame as anybody, so here's my speech:

I have been richly blessed in my life. I am not rich in money, but I have a wonderful wife, four healthy children, food to eat, clothes to wear and a job to pay the bills. Well, most of the bills. I have given one or two things over the years but never got crazy with it. This year, work has been crazy busy and left me very little time to play with chainsaws, so to make up for it I'm going to put a few things up for grabs. That way someone else can enjoy the stuff and I can enjoy knowing someone else is happy because of me. 

I know shipping is higher than ever and I hate to ask for it, but I just can't afford to pay for it. Everything I offer will be free except for the shipping. 

I challenge anyone and everyone else who is also "richly blessed" to give something as well. Or several somethings. It will do you good. I promise.

First up: Homelite Super XL parts. Starter is cracked on bottom but works. I didn't see any defects on the clutch cover. The thing in the middle connects the handle to the case and I know they get broken a lot. One Tilly and one Walbro carb, used but complete. 

First PM, you pay shipping.

dd


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2013)

Next, Homelite CS 50 parts. What you see is what you get. Yes, the piston and cylinder looked good through the ports, bearings felt ok. I think this is the same saw sold by Solo, but not 100%. 

First PM and you pay shipping. 

Merry Christmas!

dd


----------



## Lark-o (Dec 4, 2013)

diggers_dad said:


> Ahem... I believe you mean brain science.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> dd


I knew It didn't sound right...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2013)

diggers_dad said:


> Next, Homelite CS 50 parts. What you see is what you get. Yes, the piston and cylinder looked good through the ports, bearings felt ok. I think this is the same saw sold by Solo, but not 100%.
> 
> First PM and you pay shipping.
> 
> ...


That's the spirit my friend!!


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2013)

Now, giving isn't really giving if it's something you don't want or need. If someone drops by the house and asks for some rocks they're welcome to fill their truck several times. This part of Arkansas only has about three tablespoons of dirt in every cubic yard of "topsoil". Shoot, I'd help 'em load it! So ...

How about a nearly-new saw? Several folks here have read the "Dissecting an Earthquake Chainsaw" thread. Maybe some have wondered if the little saws really are that neat. Here's your chance to find out. I will ship this to the first person WHO DOESN'T ALREADY HAVE ONE that asks via PM. I will try to offset the shipping a little since the saw isn't worth a lot more than that. 

This is the 38 cc model and is not modified. Yet. You can see you're getting a good one, the comp is close to 160 psi. I didn't fuel it and fire it but I have no doubts about the little fellow. So, who would like an opportunity to read all 125+ pages of "Earthquake" thread and modify this saw?

Also, I challenge anyone who has 10 or more RUNNING saws to make a contribution to this thread. Offer up a running saw that is ready to be modded or a complete project ready to be re-assembled. Give something you would like to have yourself. It will make you a better person. opcorn:

Merry Christmas!

dd


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 4, 2013)

diggers_dad said:


> Now, giving isn't really giving if it's something you don't want or need. If someone drops by the house and asks for some rocks they're welcome to fill their truck several times. This part of Arkansas only has about three tablespoons of dirt in every cubic yard of "topsoil". Shoot, I'd help 'em load it! So ...
> 
> How about a nearly-new saw? Several folks here have read the "Dissecting an Earthquake Chainsaw" thread. Maybe some have wondered if the little saws really are that neat. Here's your chance to find out. I will ship this to the first person WHO DOESN'T ALREADY HAVE ONE that asks via PM. I will try to offset the shipping a little since the saw isn't worth a lot more than that.
> 
> ...



I'd be interested..


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks like the Quake is headed north for the winter. I'll dig around for some more goodies this weekend.

dd


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 4, 2013)

Lark-o said:


> I felt bad I didn't have anything to give out so I made a stihl flywheel puller to go to a good garage in need of one. It's the smaller of the 2 stihl pullers I think it works up to a 044. Body Made out 17-4 stainless with a SHCS turned to a point on the end.
> View attachment 320932



Nice work. I started on a set of those this evening myself. Making the bigger one out of 4140PH and the smaller one out of a mystery steel drop.  17-4 is serious overkill. The 4140 is too, but like you I found it on the scrap shelf and it was about the right size....


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lark-o said:


> Maybe. I'm up to my eyelids in "work work" that I have to get out before the end of the year. And the owner only looks the other way so many times till he gets a little pissy about my home projects. I make a bunch of other stuff not related to chainsaws so I have to play my cards right. Thanks for the compliment though. I was checking out your bar spacers the other day. They look really nice too.





shutup-n-cut said:


> And I thought only I had that same problem. Not sure about bar spacers but can say first hand his gen 4 chainvise is also a really nice piece of work and really made a difference from fileing them on an old bar.
> 
> Nice work guys!!


Thank you both for the compliments I really like fabrication. I too am buried with work work and now all the winter chores come too! I know what you mean about drop pieces, my first run of adapters were made of. 500 x .500 when they are only .175 thick!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 5, 2013)

It would be nice if a MOD would pin this to the top of the regular chainsaw thread... i'll see if I can figure out how to request this but either way... bump!


----------



## abramj (Dec 5, 2013)

Now it's SNOWING CHRISTMAS CHEER!

I received my first gift last night! Shipped my first yesterday, shipping one today, and will ship the third this weekend.

A BIG THANKS TO ALL, may God bless you all over this holiday season for which we celebrate the birth of CHRIST!


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok, it's 12/5 .... don't want to put these things off til the last minute ...

First member to PM me with the subject line 'Mystery Gift #1' and their mailing address gets it.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 5, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Ok, it's 12/5 .... don't want to put these things off til the last minute ...
> 
> First member to PM me with the subject line 'Mystery Gift #1' and their mailing address gets it.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


pm sent


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 5, 2013)

We have a winner!


----------



## morewood (Dec 5, 2013)

I have an Oregon bar off of an Olympyk 980 in great shape.....I was on the fence about letting it go but now it's out there. I also have 5 70dl, 3/8, .050 chains to go with it. One of the chains is semi-chisel, the others are full chisel. All of the chains have very little use. If anyone can use this combination let me know.

Shea


----------



## nstueve (Dec 5, 2013)

morewood said:


> I have an Oregon bar off of an Olympyk 980 in great shape.....I was on the fence about letting it go but now it's out there. I also have 5 70dl, 3/8, .050 chains to go with it. One of the chains is semi-chisel, the others are full chisel. All of the chains have very little use. If anyone can use this combination let me know.
> 
> Shea


this should be one of the older D024 10mm Jonsered mount bars. Length would probably help others to chime in. 

Believe my the John Deere 55ev to be claimed! John deere 40v still up for grabbs!


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 5, 2013)

nstueve said:


> this should be one of the older D024 10mm Jonsered mount bars. Length would probably help others to chime in.
> 
> Believe my the John Deere 55ev to be claimed! John deere 40v still up for grabbs!



I could go for that 40V...


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice to see this again, I hope everyone is doing well and getting ready for the cold winter i think we are going to have.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 5, 2013)

were going to have, its 12 degrees out right now and going down to about 2 tonight

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you both for the compliments I really like fabrication. I too am buried with work work and now all the winter chores come too! I know what you mean about drop pieces, my first run of adapters were made of. 500 x .500 when they are only .175 thick!



My friend, I know we are working on a gift exchange but don't go out of your way to get that stuff shipped. Take care of "work work" and winter chores. I'm in no hurry. Of course, I am curious to see if your fabrication skills are as good as folks have been saying...

Also - it's great to see more folks giving more stuff. I'm trying to put together a Project Saw Package for a gift and to challenge others with. I was thinking about a decent, big name saw that was bone stock and needed some repairs or mods. Something already dis-assembled and cleaned with all of the stuff needed to make it a running saw. Sort of "Box contains a nice saw - just add elbow grease and fuel lines".

Would anyone be up to meet that with a similar gift? opcorn:

dd


----------



## morewood (Dec 5, 2013)

morewood said:


> I have an Oregon bar off of an Olympyk 980 in great shape.....I was on the fence about letting it go but now it's out there. I also have 5 70dl, 3/8, .050 chains to go with it. One of the chains is semi-chisel, the others are full chisel. All of the chains have very little use. If anyone can use this combination let me know.
> 
> Shea




I should say it is a 20" bar. I don't know the bar mount pattern off hand but tomorrow after work I can check it out.

Shea


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone interested in an Echo trimmer power head? This was a throw in with some saws, it has compression (I *think* it tested at 130) and supposedly needs carb work to run. Free to whoever needs it and will cover shipping. Please start a conversation so I will know when any replies are received and no one jumps in front of anyone else.

THE TRIMMER POWER HEAD HAS BEEN SPOKEN FOR.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 5, 2013)

morewood said:


> I should say it is a 20" bar. I don't know the bar mount pattern off hand but tomorrow after work I can check it out.
> 
> Shea


hey shea, i've got several olys that bar & chain combo would fit. like to have it if still available. jerry


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a pretty cool old owners manual for a homelite saw. Yours for the sum of zero dollars. just give me your address. Crap pictures are sideways


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 6, 2013)

ladrhog said:


> I have a pretty cool old owners manual for a homelite saw. Yours for the sum of zero dollars. just give me your address. Crap pictures are sideways



I will man up and admit I have several of them and would like to have it.


----------



## morewood (Dec 6, 2013)

The bar and chains are spoken for.

Shea


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 6, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Ok, it's 12/5 .... don't want to put these things off til the last minute ...
> 
> First member to PM me with the subject line 'Mystery Gift #1' and their mailing address gets it.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


 

You're giving away a neon Pabst Blue Ribbon beer sign? Like, kewl , dude.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 6, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone interested in an Echo trimmer power head? This was a throw in with some saws, it has compression (I *think* it tested at 130) and supposedly needs carb work to run. Free to whoever needs it and will cover shipping. Please start a conversation so I will know when any replies are received and no one jumps in front of anyone else.


 
Gary, conversation started. TIA!


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 6, 2013)

am gonna offer up mag welding. thinkin you ship to me, I weld & ship back... will do more than one job & depending on response, a cut off date...


----------



## struggle (Dec 6, 2013)

This I believe is a 46cc saw. It runs and has good compression. The bad is it has leaks at the crank seals. Free. You cover $10 of the shipping and I will cover the rest. To the lower 48 

Also something is missing on the A/V some type of mount or buffer along the clutch side. Was missing when I got it.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lootbug (Dec 6, 2013)

Hmm not sure how to send a pm... but I'm interested in the Poulan Pro 295.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 6, 2013)

Lootbug said:


> Hmm not sure how to send a pm... but I'm interested in the Poulan Pro 295.



Click on their avatar and 'start a conversation' ...


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok .................................. time for 'mystery gift #2!'

First member to send me a message (not a thread reply) gets it!

Good luck!


----------



## struggle (Dec 6, 2013)

Aaron got the first PM so the Poulan 295 is spoken for.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 6, 2013)

struggle said:


> Aaron got the first PM so the Poulan 295 is spoken for.



Thanks Shane! Now I've gotta dig something else out to put up for grabs here. Still gotta package up those bars and weigh 'em for shipping too. The last two bars (New Tiger branded 14" A041 Poulan/Echo/etc 3/8LP sprocket nose, and used 12" tiny Stihl mount hardnose) are still unclaimed.

I've got it. Got some NOS 3-rivet Windsor Speed Tip 3/8 pitch replacement tips I can give away. Say 5 of 'em. One per 'giftee' please. Pay shipping and get a replacement tip. Also have a spare new Oregon single-rivet .404 tip I can cut loose. Just pay shipping.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a winner as well!

Thank you to all that played, tune in again tomorrow!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 6, 2013)

One of the Windsor 3-rivet tips spoken for. 4 left.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 6, 2013)

One more Windsor tip (with rivets............forgot to mention that above) spoken for. 3 left. Last two bars, plus one .404 Oregon single rivet tip (with rivet) still up fer grabs (for the cost of shipping). Start a 'conversation' (PM) with me if interested. As far as the tips go, I'd like to just send 'em to you in a small USPS priority mail flat rate box. $5 to my PP account is close enough for me. I can work with you if ya want to figure out a cheaper option. Probably could shave a buck or two with a slower option and a padded envelope.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 6, 2013)

MnSam was the first for the manual 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## redray46 (Dec 6, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I will man up and admit I have several of them and would like to have it.


Dam,Gary you beat me!I have one on a shelf,its just a cool design to look at.
RR


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 6, 2013)

redray46 said:


> Dam,Gary you beat me!I have one on a shelf,its just a cool design to look at.
> RR



Judging from the post above yours it appears we both lost out.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 6, 2013)

The Echo trimmer power head is going to Texas.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 6, 2013)

Another 3/8" 3-rivet Windsor ST tip spoken for. Two left.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 7, 2013)

Yet another Windsor tip spoken for. One left.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 7, 2013)

redray46 said:


> I have found a couple of items to post;
> 1)New old stock John Deere,yellow gas tank handle for a JD 550cs,part # on casting 97288/97287.Not sure what Echo it fits.GONE
> 2) One18"Craftsman/Poulan 18 inch bar with chain,3/8s lo profile #91 chain.
> 3)One 18 inch Craftsman/Poulan bar,3/8s lo profile,EZ adjust.no chain.
> ...


 to Mr Hern,aka Guido Salvage
Bars and chain to John,aka Redfin
Both shipped,and will look in the shop for more Christmas goodies to share.COME ON AND LETS KEEP THIS GOING,IT IS STARTING TO FIZZLE OUT!
RR


----------



## redfin (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok this looks like too much fun. I need to go dig some stuff up out of the garage....


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok, sports fans ..................

The third PM/conversation responder with the subject line 'Mystery Gift #3' gets it!

Good luck!


----------



## leecopland (Dec 7, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Ok, sports fans ..................
> 
> The third PM/conversation responder with the subject line 'Mystery Gift #3' gets it!
> 
> Good luck!


 I'll take a shot!

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## little possum (Dec 7, 2013)

Christmas time at my place.. I can not cover shipping this year.. All up for grabs, various states of condition. Try my best to be accurate with descriptions if asked. Anything not saved is going to scrap yard. I know that I didnt get some of this stuff sent out last year, but it has to go now!


----------



## little possum (Dec 7, 2013)

From the top- and left to right
McCulloch 3.4- spoken for
Wards 24078B
Skil Saw 1610
Unknown?
Pro Mac 435


----------



## little possum (Dec 7, 2013)

From the Top, left to right
Holiday- Not locked up
Dynamark- locked up (AL42?)
1200A been smashed
1200 A- solid but slow to pull when tuggin the rope
1110- Turns over
Campbell Huasfield- Was a runner- been sitting
1110-? Recoil doesnt engage
Lombard S AL42, not locked up. 
Pioneer 2071- spoken for


----------



## Johnsobri (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok guys/gals, I have a Craftsman 3.7 that has been sitting around waiting for this time of year. Does not run but will fire with a little mix down the carb. Who ever wants it can have it for the price of shipping.


----------



## little possum (Dec 7, 2013)

Top- Left to right.
Mall 12A- locked up, disassembled some parts OK for resto.
David Bradley 5G21- Not locked up, but slow when pulled
Bantam- Have recoil and bottom brace- Unknown internals, not locked up.
Unknown
028 3 bolt hole recoil- spoken for
Wizard Cat 20
Wiazar Cat 16
Wards 2.8- spoken for
Poulan- spoken for


----------



## little possum (Dec 7, 2013)

923 parts- Crank, case, carb, clutch
EZ? Locked up
C72 needs seals- spoken for!
Zip- unknown internals
C72 parts saw, locked up
C72- spoken for!


----------



## little possum (Dec 7, 2013)

250- black top, think I had it running, missing clutch now..
250 early yellow top, not locked up
1-43 ran at one point
1-41, think I had it going too
D-36, ran
Mac 15, locked up
35- Unknown condition
And a 33/35(dirty) Unknown condition


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 7, 2013)

Holy crap LP...........


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 7, 2013)

Zach,

What is the story on the 2071?

Gary


----------



## whitmore (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok guys I have a cpl of 28" Oregon bars .63 gauge both for stihl saws, and a brand new Oregon semi-skip chisel chain to go with. I am really looking for anything 460 or 660 stihl to put under my tree.

sent from my STIHL 660 using Tapatalk


----------



## little possum (Dec 7, 2013)

Gary, 2071 is a clean little saw. Dad got it for something. Top cover isnt busted, and nice shiney muffler. Other than that, all I know is that it isnt locked up. Dont think it had a spark plug when I had it out earlier. Got it off of here, and its just been sitting

And yes, I am a hoarder. I have realized that and need to get these outta the way. My interests are changing again.

Mac 3.4 and Poulan 306 are spoken for


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 7, 2013)

Did I see a 3120 in a picture?


----------



## little possum (Dec 7, 2013)

Haha, work saws and older big cube saws are safe Mike. Got rid of the 3120 project/basket case last year. Just used the 3120 on a 47" red oak log that nobody else could handle. Lots of firewood in them big chunks


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 7, 2013)

little possum said:


> Haha, work saws and older big cube saws are safe Mike. Got rid of the 3120 project/basket case last year. Just used the 3120 on a 47" red oak log that nobody else could handle. Lots of firewood in them big chunks



Well I thought I would make sure. Didn't want to miss out on a good one.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Zach, I will take the C72 that was a runner if it isn't already spoken for. PM me your paypal addy. I will be tossing more stuff in the pot this weekend or next week. Still have the original gifts to send out on Monday (havent forgot about ya


----------



## little possum (Dec 7, 2013)

C72 runner is procarbines


----------



## redray46 (Dec 7, 2013)

little possum said:


> i would like to have that Pioneer 2071.Send me your email addy and a $ shipping to 11730.Thanks,You really got this thread rocking and rolling again!!RR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whitmore (Dec 7, 2013)

whitmore said:


> Ok guys I have a cpl of 28" Oregon bars .63 gauge both for stihl saws, and a brand new Oregon semi-skip chisel chain to go with. I am really looking for anything 460 or 660 stihl to put under my tree.
> 
> sent from my STIHL 660 using Tapatalk


One of the bars spoken for. Still have another one left a long with that brand new chain.

sent from my STIHL 660 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 7, 2013)

whitmore said:


> One of the bars spoken for. Still have another one left a long with that brand new chain.
> 
> sent from my STIHL 660 using Tapatalk


 
Message sent


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 7, 2013)

whitmore said:


> Ok guys I have a cpl of 28" Oregon bars .63 gauge both for stihl saws, and a brand new Oregon semi-skip chisel chain to go with. I am really looking for anything 460 or 660 stihl to put under my tree.
> 
> sent from my STIHL 660 using Tapatalk


That right there is awesome man!


----------



## BDM53ENT (Dec 7, 2013)

little possum said:


> 923 parts- Crank, case, carb, clutch
> EZ? Locked up
> C72 needs seals, has new Rings. Relatively clean saw.
> Zip- unknown internals
> ...


Is the C72 that needs seals still available?


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 7, 2013)

Little Possum, I am looking for an old non runner. Gonna put it downstairs in my basement as a conversation piece. 

Semi complete w/bar preferred? (Wrap bar looks nice too ) But will take anything and pay shipping. PM if you have anything that you'd part with. I see some nice oldies in your bunch. But I don't want to take something over someone who wants to get it running. It's for my Mancave downstairs. I am almost done with it. Just need to get a couch and a nice saw to hang by the bar.


----------



## whitmore (Dec 7, 2013)

whitmore said:


> One of the bars spoken for. Still have another one left a long with that brand new chain.
> 
> sent from my STIHL 660 using Tapatalk


Both bars and the chain spoken for now. Merry Christmas!

sent from my STIHL 660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 7, 2013)

Mystery Gift #3 has been claimed ... more are coming!


----------



## 54stude (Dec 8, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> Nice work. I started on a set of those this evening myself. Making the bigger one out of 4140PH and the smaller one out of a mystery steel drop.  17-4 is serious overkill. The 4140 is too, but like you I found it on the scrap shelf and it was about the right size....



If someone does not have the ability to thread on a lathe, I made a few of these pullers in the past, and went to a semi truck/ heavy equipment shop and bought a m22-1.5 pitch wheel stud to use to make the tool. For $3 or so I had the material to make 3 tools.

http://s262.photobucket.com/user/54stude/library/064 or 066 tank/Stihl flywheel puller?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 8, 2013)

Tiger Hobby Champ bar is now spoken for. 

Good used 12" .050G tiny Stihl mount hardnose, 

one .404 Oregon single-rivet top, 

and one 3/8 Windsor 3-rivet tip still available.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 8, 2013)

54stude said:


> If someone does not have the ability to thread on a lathe, I made a few of these pullers in the past, and went to a semi truck/ heavy equipment shop and bought a m22-1.5 pitch wheel stud to use to make the tool. For $3 or so I had the material to make 3 tools.
> 
> http://s262.photobucket.com/user/54stude/library/064 or 066 tank/Stihl flywheel puller?sort=3&page=1



I could use a puller? PM me if you have an extra and I can PayPal.


----------



## 54stude (Dec 8, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I could use a puller? PM me if you have an extra and I can PayPal.


PM me your address and I will ship one to you and cover shipping.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you.. PM coming


----------



## cobey (Dec 8, 2013)

little possum said:


> Top- Left to right.
> Mall 12A- locked up, disassembled some parts OK for resto.
> David Bradley 5G21- Not locked up, but slow when pulled
> Bantam- Have recoil and bottom brace- Unknown internals, not locked up.
> ...


 is the wards 2.8 still avalable?????????


----------



## little possum (Dec 9, 2013)

028 Recoil, and wards 2.8 Claimed. Let me dig through my PMs and make sure not to step on anyones feet while seeing the dibs claimed on other saws.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 9, 2013)

54stude said:


> If someone does not have the ability to thread on a lathe, I made a few of these pullers in the past, and went to a semi truck/ heavy equipment shop and bought a m22-1.5 pitch wheel stud to use to make the tool. For $3 or so I had the material to make 3 tools.
> 
> http://s262.photobucket.com/user/54stude/library/064 or 066 tank/Stihl flywheel puller?sort=3&page=1


 would love one of these if one is still available, happy to paypal or donate to cause of your choice
Dave


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 9, 2013)

Just thinking about how great this forum is and have decided to offer up a $100 "gift certificate" towards purchase at one of the great vendors I have dealt with here on Arboristsite in the last year. There have been tons of helpful people, starting with Tbone who hooked me up with mediacat before he had to rent the spacebed and continuing with tons of other folk who bought saws and parts and helped a basic ignoramous like me become an advanced ignoramus. As a small business owner I appreciate other small merchants who offer great service and great communication. These four have been simple awesome to deal with.
Brad Snelling - Snellerized my MS362 and made me realize how F'n Badass a stock saw can become
Mastermind - honest advice and my 064 is on a playdate
Homelite410 - recommended the best vice for me not the most expensive and changed my saw sharpening skills from laughable to having my climber give me the thumbs up
Weedeaterman - great selection and communication, my wife asked me why tools keep showing up from these guys "don't you have everything yet?"

So first guy to post up with a new order for one of these guys, I will paypal the vendor the $100.00 in your name.
Thanks Arboristsite
Dave


----------



## fastLeo151 (Dec 9, 2013)

That's very generous! Great bunch here for sure


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome Dave!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sld961 (Dec 9, 2013)

That's awesome Dave. I'd be all over that, but I don't want to be greedy after I got the best gift so far. (Mastermind Woods Port). 

Two thumbs up!


----------



## redfin (Dec 9, 2013)

I have been chatting with homelite140 this morning and ordered one of his vises im very eager to try one of these out.

I will dig throught my shop to see if there isn't anything else someone would need.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 9, 2013)

Dave is this taken? I would like to send my saw to be masterminded


----------



## redfin (Dec 9, 2013)

I figured I had something that someone would want. Me being the frugal type. I made a long t27 wrench. Its just this long handle allen with a t27 bit welded on the end. If some one wants it post and I will ship it to you. This one in the pic is not the one with the bit welded.


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice Dave, I'll have to check out that 064 when you get it back from Mastermind! ;-)


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have this sweet cejn blow gun that I resurrected from the ashes!! I love these for saws! Please pm me if you would like or need this. Ill cover shipping !


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 9, 2013)

redfin said:


> I have been chatting with homelite140 this morning and ordered one of his vises im very eager to try one of these out.
> 
> I will dig throught my shop to see if there isn't anything else someone would need.


You are first if you are claiming the prize just shoot me a pm and I'll get it done


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 9, 2013)

Definitive Dave said:


> Just thinking about how great this forum is and have decided to offer up a $100 "gift certificate" towards purchase at one of the great vendors I have dealt with here on Arboristsite in the last year. There have been tons of helpful people, starting with Tbone who hooked me up with mediacat before he had to rent the spacebed and continuing with tons of other folk who bought saws and parts and helped a basic ignoramous like me become an advanced ignoramus. As a small business owner I appreciate other small merchants who offer great service and great communication. These four have been simple awesome to deal with.
> Brad Snelling - Snellerized my MS362 and made me realize how F'n Badass a stock saw can become
> Mastermind - honest advice and my 064 is on a playdate
> Homelite410 - recommended the best vice for me not the most expensive and changed my saw sharpening skills from laughable to having my climber give me the thumbs up
> ...


Pretty sure this gift is taken but if it isn't i really needed to get a 28" .050 3/8 bar for my 044. I cut wood to heat my shop and the bar I use is in really bad shape! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> Dave is this taken? I would like to send my saw to be masterminded


Me too.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2013)

Definitive Dave said:


> You are first if you are claiming the prize just shoot me a pm and I'll get it done


 He's getting a gen 3 and I'll pony up the rest of the money to pay for it!


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes folks, it's that time again!

Time for 'Mystery Gift #4!'

The fourth member to respond (PM/conversation/whatever) with the subject line 'Mystery Gift 4' gets it!

Good luck!


----------



## redfin (Dec 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> He's getting a gen 3 and I'll pony up the rest of pay for it!



How bout this, there has been numerous replies to daves offer. Dave maybe you could split it up. Homelite410, please just figure out what I owe you and drop me a note.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2013)

Sounds good let me know what you all want to do!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 9, 2013)

This is not a big present like some are tossing out this year... But I wanted to help a newbie into the world of saws and CAD. I remember back when I was starting and didn't have any of the basics to fix my own stuff. I fought against buying the simple things because I didn't want to spend any $$$ or didn't have any $$$ to spare (can't remember which). Anyhow, one of the forum members sent me the same two items below through bailey's. How he/she found my addy I'll never know, and to this day I still don't know who it was ??? Well, from these two items CAD snowballed into a 24x36 filled with chainsaw junk...

new *flywheel banger* and *piston lock* for the first one that PM's me an addy!

I'll cover shipping too...


----------



## sld961 (Dec 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have this sweet cejn blow gun that I resurrected from the ashes!! I love these for saws! Please pm me if you would like or need this. Ill cover shipping !


I would love to have this. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## redfin (Dec 9, 2013)

Racking my brain for more stuff someone may be interested in. I have almost a full box of 7mm 08. I don't recall what grain they are. I will look when I get home.

EDIT: These are Remington core lokt 140 gr.


----------



## BDM53ENT (Dec 9, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Yes folks, it's that time again!
> 
> Time for 'Mystery Gift #4!'
> 
> ...



I was #3 Flab Nabbit! Its a conspiracy I say  ..... It is so cool your doing these mystery prizes Warped, cheers to you sir!!!!!!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 9, 2013)

Redfin is my guy for this round, don't wanna change in midstream. I am an early riser and poster.
Feeling very festive today
Remember whatever your religion, race, lifestyle, political leanings or creed -chainsaws love everybody


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2013)

Definitive Dave said:


> Redfin is my guy for this round, don't wanna change in midstream. I am an early riser and poster.
> Feeling very festive today
> Remember whatever your religion, race, lifestyle, political leanings or creed -chainsaws love everybody


 If that's the case I'll pick up the rest of the cost of his vice!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2013)

BDM53ENT said:


> I was #3 Flab Nabbit! Its a conspiracy I say  ..... It is so cool your doing these mystery prizes Warped, cheers to you sir!!!!!!


I was#1


----------



## abramj (Dec 9, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Yes folks, it's that time again!
> 
> Time for 'Mystery Gift #4!'
> 
> ...


I got mystery gift number 1. I was sooo excited! It was even on my Christmas list! (How did you know?)

Thanks!!!


----------



## little possum (Dec 9, 2013)

Got it all figured out so far. Have edited the list. 

Havent forgot DexterDay either.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 9, 2013)

We have a winner!

'Workshop' is the proud recipient of a complete matching set of dyslexic left-handed screwdrivers!


----------



## workshop (Dec 9, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> 'Workshop' is the proud recipient of a complete matching set of dyslexic left-handed screwdrivers!


That's really cool, because I am left handed and been accused of being dyslexic by everyone that knows me.


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 9, 2013)

My wife is left handed and I tell her she's dyslexic too. She tells me "any damn fool can do things with their right hand".


----------



## abramj (Dec 9, 2013)

A different take on this Christmas thread..... A request for information.

The water under my bridge had been at flood stage this year, and all you guys have helped me to deal with the stress by focusing on chainsaws.

First, thanks for all the fun!

My wife made the comment the other day that I would give her more attention if she had some chainsaw jammies (pajamas). We had a good laugh about it, but, just to finish the joke on a funnier note, do any of you guys know if any of the chainsaw companies make pajamas or sheets of cloth I could have some made?

PM me.

thanks,


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 9, 2013)

abramj said:


> A different take on this Christmas thread..... A request for information.
> 
> The water under my bridge had been at flood stage this year, and all you guys have helped me to deal with the stress by focusing on chainsaws.
> 
> ...


Here you go


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 9, 2013)

RROWRRRR!!


----------



## gr8mac (Dec 9, 2013)

Wrutwoe!!!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 9, 2013)

Last Windsor 3/8" replacement tip is now spoken for. One new .404 Oregon single-rivet ip (with rivet) and the used 12" .050G tiny Stihl mount hardnose bar still up for grabs. Glad to see this thread still going, with new people kicking in (and 'vets' coming back in to kick in once again).


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 9, 2013)

If this will work on a single rivet Stihl bar I could use it. Let me know what shipping cost. Tom


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 9, 2013)

Tom do you have a pic of your bar? I'm not aware of any Stihl branded single-rivet bars..........unless it's an Oregon bar made for a Stihl mount (and if that's the case then it will work).


----------



## nstueve (Dec 9, 2013)

I've got a few more things to put up but need to go get pics first... Stay tuned!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I've got a few more things to put up but need to go get pics first... Stay tuned!


Oooooooh the suspense is killing me


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey Redfin, looks like you got a free vice!! I need your address!


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 9, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I've got a few more things to put up but need to go get pics first... Stay tuned!



I have a bowl of popcorn and I'm waiting


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 9, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Tom do you have a pic of your bar? I'm not aware of any Stihl branded single-rivet bars..........unless it's an Oregon bar made for a Stihl mount (and if that's the case then it will work).



It is an Oregon bar for a Stihl mount. Sorry about that. Please cancel the request. Tom


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2013)

sefh3 said:


> I have a bowl of popcorn and I'm waiting


A big ole bowl of string whips right out of Burnett county, with a sixer of lienies vanilla snowdrift porter would be MUCH better!


----------



## redray46 (Dec 9, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I've got a few more things to put up but need to go get pics first... Stay tuned!


 WE are all waiting with bated breath,Nate!!!!!LOL!!No positive ground solenoids!
RR


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2013)

redray46 said:


> WE are all waiting with bated breath,Nate!!!!!LOL!!No positive ground solenoids!
> RR


Come on Nathan give up a loop of chain off that roll I got fer ya!


----------



## 54stude (Dec 9, 2013)

Definitive Dave said:


> would love one of these if one is still available, happy to paypal or donate to cause of your choice
> Dave



PM me your address and I will send one to you.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 10, 2013)

tomdcoker said:


> It is an Oregon bar for a Stihl mount. Sorry about that. Please cancel the request. Tom



Tom......................if you have a 1-rivet Oregon bar and want a .404 replacement tip for it, then what I have is exactly what you need. $5 for a USPS small priority mail flat rate box will cover it. PM me (start a 'conversation' with me) it you want it.


----------



## abramj (Dec 10, 2013)

Milkman31 said:


> Here you goView attachment 321593


 Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 10, 2013)

Digging out some more items. I just had a small score while cleaning out my wife's Grandfather's garage with him so when I get some pics I'll have some small parts to part with!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 10, 2013)

redray46 said:


> WE are all waiting with bated breath,Nate!!!!!LOL!!No positive ground solenoids!
> RR


I miraculously got them to take that back and forward balance on the new solenoid...


----------



## nstueve (Dec 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Come on Nathan give up a loop of chain off that roll I got fer ya!


You don't want any .058 3/8...  

I'm heading out to the shop this AM and will have more to post soon... Patients be a virtue!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 10, 2013)

nstueve said:


> You don't want any .058 3/8...
> 
> I'm heading out to the shop this AM and will have more to post soon... Patients be a virtue!


Yes I do. 93dl to be exact


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 10, 2013)

The charity cut down by Springfield, Mo has been postponed until after the New Year, so the 240 DL of new .325 Oregon chain I was going to give away there is available. (4 - 60 Link loops of chains, a couple had been broke open.) Was in a box of 3/8" chains I picked up at an auction & I use 3/8" or .404 chain. If you can use send me a "conversation" with your address. I will cover the postage. 




The chain has a 20 stamped on it.

Claimed!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2013)

I've got a big old Stihl here that hopefully someone can use. I don't know if this saw started life as a 051 chainsaw or as a TS50 or TS51 chopsaw. It appears that the oiler is there, as the adjustment lever is present. I can't be sure of that though. I did replace the fuel and impulse lines on this saw. I got it running, but it would only run as long as I let it rev. It would not idle and was extremely difficult to start. My guess is that it needs a piston and maybe a cylinder. I'm not digging into it to find out. I don't see anything that appears to be broken. It looks like all you would need to make it a complete chainsaw is the proper clutch. Regardless, what you see is what you get. Please let me know if you want the chopsaw parts as well. If not, they're getting pitched. Shipping will be the responsibility of the taker. Expect $30-$50 for shipping. I will ship via FedEx Ground, whatever actual shipping costs are. PM me if you want it. If you want to calculate shipping, my zip is 45005.


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Dec 10, 2013)

Oliver1655 said:


> The charity cut down by Springfield, Mo has been postponed until after the New Year, so the 240 DL of new .325 Oregan chain I was going to give away there is available. (4 - 60 Link loops of chains, a couple had been broke open.) Was in a box of 3/8" chains I picked up at an auction & I use 3/8" or .404 chain. If you can use send me a "conversation" with your address. I will cover the postage.
> 
> View attachment 321705


 

# 25 stamped on that chain? The oregon chart lists it as 1/4 pitch .050 gauge. Am I getting this wrong? If it is .325 .063 I could use it if not then no I am going to see what I can pass forward when I get to the shop. Thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2013)

The 051 has been claimed.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 10, 2013)

Oliver1655 said:


> The charity cut down by Springfield, Mo has been postponed until after the New Year, so the 240 DL of new .325 Oregon chain I was going to give away there is available. (4 - 60 Link loops of chains, a couple had been broke open.) Was in a box of 3/8" chains I picked up at an auction & I use 3/8" or .404 chain. If you can use send me a "conversation" with your address. I will cover the postage.
> 
> View attachment 321705
> 
> ...


i could use one. conversation inbound


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I have not been threw the garage yet but here is a stump vise. It is brand new. First pm with address gets it.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 10, 2013)

Stump vise gone!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 11, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Well I have not been threw the garage yet but here is a stump vise. It is brand new. First pm with address gets it.
> 
> View attachment 321714
> 
> ...


Good looking simple vise! Did you make it Rory?


----------



## firefighterwolf (Dec 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Good looking simple vise! Did you make it Rory?



Here is the same stump vise and same pics on ebay: item # 321094589970


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 11, 2013)

Like firefighterwolf said, it is an ebay item. You're getting some ideas now aren't you?


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Dec 11, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Like firefighterwolf said, it is an ebay item. You're getting some ideas now aren't you?


 
Nope I had ideas months ago.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 11, 2013)

If I had a laser burn table sure! 

Might make my own.....

That stump vise treemachine did was sweet tho!


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> If I had a laser burn table sure!
> 
> Might make my own.....
> 
> That stump vise treemachine did was sweet tho!


 
I don't think I saw that one.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 11, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> I don't think I saw that one.


Class act quality there!


----------



## Sierradmax (Dec 11, 2013)

First person to post a picture of their Husky 261, 262xp, 51 or 55 worthy of a set of larger felling dogs can have a set with the expense of postage.


----------



## decableguy2000 (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is my 262, not sure if it is worthy of set of those.

Jeremy


----------



## firefighterwolf (Dec 11, 2013)

decableguy2000 said:


> Here is my 262, not sure if it is worthy of set of those.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...



Dang it! Stuck at work. Been wanting a set of larger dogs for my 254!!


----------



## Sierradmax (Dec 11, 2013)

I just finished up a batch of 20 sets. Jeremy, pm me your address


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 11, 2013)

Sierradmax said:


> First person to post a picture of their Husky 261, 262xp, 51 or 55 worthy of a set of larger felling dogs can have a set with the expense of postage.




Knew I should have done my 55 already! Very good looking set of spikes! 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## likesaws (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a new after market P&C for a Stihl 036 if anybody wants it. Don't look to bad will try to post pick.
It was a ebay special came from a place called Mag Supply
Send addy and I will ship to you.
Hope this works 1st post new format

Gone now


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sierradmax said:


> First person to post a picture of their Husky 261, 262xp, 51 or 55 worthy of a set of larger felling dogs can have a set with the expense of postage.


Great looking work, what do you get for a set of those??????


----------



## Sierradmax (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll be posting them on ebay. $35 shipped. Laser cut 11 gauge stainless.


----------



## redfin (Dec 11, 2013)

Very good looking work!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Definitive Dave said:


> Just thinking about how great this forum is and have decided to offer up a $100 "gift certificate" towards purchase at one of the great vendors I have dealt with here on Arboristsite in the last year. There have been tons of helpful people, starting with Tbone who hooked me up with mediacat before he had to rent the spacebed and continuing with tons of other folk who bought saws and parts and helped a basic ignoramous like me become an advanced ignoramus. As a small business owner I appreciate other small merchants who offer great service and great communication.
> Thanks Arboristsite
> Dave



You are a heck of a guy in my book Dave. You were an excellent host to Jim and I when we picked through your goods earlier this year. We both appreciated the good deals and the fine looking t shirts. Big props to your very, very generous gift here too... shows what kind of guy you are. Hope all is well, if you ever need anything, give me a shout. Jeff S.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 11, 2013)

After Christmas. Do they have any of these funny faces with a lot of drool????


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 11, 2013)

This year I decided to buy and give away five chainsaws to my friends. All will have been used. All will be cleaned up and restored. All will start and be in running condition. I figure all will be appreciated by the people who need them.

And, perhaps I will keep a couple that I buy for myself. Seem reasonable?


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 11, 2013)

God Bless, I hope that only people that are in need of one for heat, or to feed their family reply.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

So since mike has been waiting with baited breath...


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

First person to post a pic of a smurf cartoon or saw can have this k095 20in 058 bar. It's .325 but the tip can be changed...

I will include a new chain if the smurf is wearing something Christmas related!


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmmm... Someone is quick on the draw.


Warped5 said:


>


----------



## firefighterwolf (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

First person to call dibbs can choose a chain up to 28in as long as I have what you need on a 100' reel.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2013)

Dibbs

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

PA Dan said:


> Dibbs
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


What are you looking for.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't know anyone named 'Dibbs,' so can't call them.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm going to hunt up some more goodies...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> So since mike has been waiting with baited breath...


Where was my warning txt........... low on data had data off since 4...........


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I'm going to hunt up some more goodies...



A good man you are Nate. Hope you have a good Christmas in your new place


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 11, 2013)

kz1000 said:


> God Bless, I hope that only people that are in need of one for heat, or to feed their family reply.


Exactly. They all heat their homes with firewood and stoves. One man discovered that a thief broke into his garage and stole his saw last month. He's disabled and a cancer survivor. When I told him that Santa Claus was going to make that up to him, tears came to his eyes. I bought an older 029 Super for him with a 20" bar, and got it running today. This saw still runs as nice as my 361 and should work well for him.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 11, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> Exactly. They all heat their homes with firewood and stoves. One man discovered that a thief broke into his garage and stole his saw last month. He's disabled and a cancer survivor. When I told him that Santa Claus was going to make that up to him, tears came to his eyes. I bought an older 029 Super for him with a 20" bar, and got it running today. This saw still runs as nice as my 361 and should work well for him.



Good things come to good people 

Good on you for your deeds. Rare in these times for people to give so much.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Where was my warning txt........... low on data had data off since 4...........


Aww... I sent a txt warning.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Aww... I sent a txt warning.


Oh well I got some good stuff the other day!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

Here's a .325 care package for someone. 5gal Jred oil mix, 2 new 3/16 files, and a .325 chain up to 18" for next person to post their .325 chain specs.


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 11, 2013)

Anyone need a clutch wrench for older Poulans? I had to make one to remove the clutch from a 306A parts saw today and can easily make another. I made mine with removable pins since I figured they would shear(they did, twice!) and I wanted to be able to knock out the broken ones to replace with new when that happened. 3/4" drive on one end with two pins on the other.

First PM gets one.


Edit: Claimed by MS460WoodChuck


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 11, 2013)

050 72 325


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Here's a .325 care package for someone. 5gal Jred oil mix, 2 new 3/16 files, and a .325 chain up to 18" for next person to post their .325 chain specs.



I'm running Stihl semi chisel .063 gauge .325 on my 290.

Too late anyway, but I forgot DL count.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> I'm running Stihl semi chisel .063 gauge .325 on my 290.
> 
> Too late anyway, but I forgot DL count.


Send me your addy and chain specs via PM and I'll send you a chain.


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Send me your addy and chain specs via PM and I'll send you a chain.



Thank you sir, will do!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice you guys!!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

Another chain up grabs. 28in or smaller 3/8 058.

First person to call it.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 11, 2013)

Edit... Doh.... .058. Never mind


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a new aftermarket rear cover for an 036/360? .. Been on the shelf, so may have a scratch on it. But still very clean. 

And two 026 OEM cyl. They are both scored, but after seeing what can be cleaned up? Pretty sure they may have life left?


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> 25" 3/8 x .50 84 DL stihl (will pay shippjng)


Sorry Charlie I called for 058 guage. I'm pretty sure after the last few give aways my 050 100' roll is gone. 
I can dig up 1-2 good used ones if you'd like???


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Another chain up grabs. 28in or smaller 3/8 058.
> 
> First person to call it.


Call brotha.... dibs dibs


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I have a new aftermarket rear cover for an 036/360? .. Been on the shelf, so may have a scratch on it. But still very clean.
> 
> And two 026 OEM cyl. They are both scored, but after seeing what can be cleaned up? Pretty sure they may have life left?


I'd take a shot on those 026 cylinders.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Call brotha.... dibs dibs


Told you patients was a virtue and to stay tuned! 

Send me your chain specs and addy via PM.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I'd take a shot on those 026 cylinders.


Sold to the man who has given much more than he has received. 

PM me your Addy and they will ship Fri morn.


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok I don't have much but I have asked and have taken from this thread so this is what I have husquvarna 40 parts just ask for the part that you would like


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is a list of a few items to let go to a AS buddy that can use them...

1-New caber 272xp ring
2-Poulan 3400-4000 bucking spike
3-The same style of stump vise that Low Volt posted earlier. It is new also.
4-Large bucking spike for the PP330,380,3000 and such
5-Small bucking spike for the PP330,380,3000 and such
6-Almost new large set pretty sure they are the west coast version of 385-390XP spikes with the chain catcher and mounting screws. I think these fit the 372 also but not sure.
7-Two new save edge six sided files for square file
8-One new .050 60DL 3/8 round ground full chisel chain silver streak brand. I have not ran any of this chain yet but I will say it looks to be really sharp from the factory.

With the holidays so close and work so thin I can't cover the shipping on these items right now.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 11, 2013)

Milkman31 said:


> Ok I don't have much but I have asked and have taken from this thread so this is what I have husquvarna 40 parts just ask for the part that you would like View attachment 321986



Those side covers won't fit a husky 50 will they?


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 11, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Those side covers won't fit a husky 50 will they?


I have no idea


----------



## nstueve (Dec 11, 2013)

Dibbs on #7... Always wanted to learn the fine art of square hand filing!


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 11, 2013)

Dibbs on #8.

I'll put up another tool up to the first PM. Your choice of either a 22mm x 1.5 flywheel puller or a 26mm x 1.5 flywheel puller.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 12, 2013)

Milkman31 said:


> I have no idea


Nope...they won't.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 12, 2013)

Haven't been into saws very long contracted CAD back in April at the Western PA gtg! I have a couple things to offer up if anyone can use anything let me know. First is a 14" Craftsman/Poulan bar.




Second is a set of covers from a Stihl 028 Super. They are not pretty but functional.



I also have some 032 parts from a couple saws I rebuilt.


----------



## cobey (Dec 12, 2013)

i think thats an 041 mount


----------



## firefighterwolf (Dec 12, 2013)

Dibbs on #3?


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 12, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Here is a list of a few items to let go to a AS buddy that can use them...
> 
> 1-New caber 272xp ring
> 2-Poulan 3400-4000 bucking spike
> ...


i would like 6 if still available


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 12, 2013)

bluesportster02 said:


> i would like 6 if still available


 They are yours.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 12, 2013)

firefighterwolf said:


> Dibbs on #3?


It is your's.


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll give a free Husqvarna or Stihl decal of your choosing to the first guy who claims it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 12, 2013)

stihl decal pleaae

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 12, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> Dibbs on #8.
> 
> I'll put up another tool up to the first PM. Your choice of either a 22mm x 1.5 flywheel puller or a 26mm x 1.5 flywheel puller.


PM me addy


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 12, 2013)

ladrhog said:


> stihl decal pleaae
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Send me your addy. Will go out tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 12, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> PM me addy



Working on pulling the flywheel off an 026, inbound shortly.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 12, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> Working on pulling the flywheel off an 026, inbound shortly.



No hurry...it's going to take me a couple few days to get it all out anyhow.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Dec 12, 2013)

I could use # 2. I'm trading my dad his 3400 for a my little super ez auto he likes and a set of spikes would be grate.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Dec 12, 2013)

I still have the craftsman 3.7 I put up last week. I have not dug into it. Handle on top is broken. Has spark and and I think the compression was good.




if anyone wants it its yours for price of shipping. Illl go dig around in the shed I got a few extra bars I might be able to dig up and a new in the box chain I think. Ill have to see what's out there. I told a buddy he could have what he wanted from out there so I'm not sure what all is left.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 12, 2013)

Night owl special!

First PM/conversation to claim em gets a new pair of Samurai brand cut resistant gloves, size Large. They're not meant to stop a spinning chain, but should keep you from bleeding if you slip while filing, or useful while filleting fish, etc. 

Please include your addy in the PM, I've got 4 other boxes of goodies to drop at the P.O. tomorrow, I'll send these out too if claimed before I gotta go to work tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 12, 2013)

My goodness you guys sure gave a lot of stuff away in the last 3 hours.... I went to bed and missed another stump vise..........


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 12, 2013)

Finally got all the bar tips packaged and printed shipping labels for 'em. They'll go out tomorrow (Thursday). Sorry for the delay fellas. Should be at your doorsteps on Monday.

Bar shipping quotes done and out (except for Lee's A041 bar............................get me your address my friend). One fellow already sent me shipping funds. That shipping label is printed and on the package. It'll go out Thursday too.


----------



## dirtee1 (Dec 12, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I have a new aftermarket rear cover for an 036/360? .. Been on the shelf, so may have a scratch on it. But still very clean.
> 
> And two 026 OEM cyl. They are both scored, but after seeing what can be cleaned up? Pretty sure they may have life left?



I'd be interested in the aftermarket rear cover for my 036.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 12, 2013)

dirtee1 said:


> I'd be interested in the aftermarket rear cover for my 036.



Taken. Sorry.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 12, 2013)

Since we had a nite owl special how about an early bird too!?!?

24" 050 total super bar d009 large husky mount and 2 chains to the first person who messages me an addy. 

Lightly used, clear coat still there...


----------



## nstueve (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow... 3 replies in 2 mins... You guys are quick on the draw this morning. The winner got a reply . Sorry to the other two guys. Wish I had a few more...


----------



## lwn9186 (Dec 12, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Since we had a nite owl special how about an early bird too!?!?
> 
> 24" 050 total super bar d009 large husky mount and 2 chains to the first person who messages me an addy.
> 
> Lightly used, clear coat still there...


PM Sent


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 12, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Since we had a nite owl special how about an early bird too!?!?
> 
> 24" 050 total super bar d009 large husky mount and 2 chains to the first person who messages me an addy.
> 
> Lightly used, clear coat still there...



PM sent.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 12, 2013)

we're slowing down here fellas...


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 12, 2013)

nstueve said:


> we're slowing down here fellas...



I'm digging through some boxes today. Hope to have some gifts to give later today or tomorrow. opcorn:


----------



## nstueve (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone got a little Jred? If we can figure a DL count I have 050 Carlton 3/8 LP (no saftey bumpers). A041 14in so maybe 52DL like Oregon bars.

Either way... NOS Bar, 5gal oil mix, and chain for the first one to list three Merle Haggard songs. Gotta keep it interesting right????


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 12, 2013)

Will that fit a 2253? I will trade you bars?


----------



## redfin (Dec 12, 2013)

I will donate in your name to the t-bone thread the first person that donates to him and posts here.


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mama tried
Oke from musquoke
If we make it through December.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Dec 12, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Will that fit a 2253? I will trade you bars?


You need a K095 not a A041. Same slot but A041 tail is thinner and K095 requires oiling holes


----------



## firefighterwolf (Dec 12, 2013)

redfin said:


> I will donate in your name to the t-bone thread the first person that donates to him and posts here.



Just donated $10


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 12, 2013)

OK scouts!

This is not a mystery gift, you're gonna know what I'm sending!

I have a Homelite 240 barn find here, is complete (except for oil cap) and fires off prime. Shipping's on me.

First responder via 'conversation' get it!


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 12, 2013)

We have a winner!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a pile of super ez and homelite 150 parts. I also have stihl cut off saw parts from a ts460? A Lombard ap42 clutch cover, some 610 mac parts, a bunch of poulan 1950-2050 parts, a homelite 450 (I think)cutoff saw that the coil came loose on it and messed that area up a bit. All free plus actual shipping. I may also have a 240 homelite and a little homey to give away.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 12, 2013)

ive got a jonsered 520 that runs . needs a on/off switch and maybe a good tune up. saws in good shape with bar and chain. you pay shipping cost


----------



## Kenneth F (Dec 12, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> ive got a jonsered 520 that runs . needs a on/off switch and maybe a good tune up. saws in good shape with bar and chain. you pay shipping cost


Terry I sent a pm 


Kenneth


----------



## cobey (Dec 12, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Finally got all the bar tips packaged and printed shipping labels for 'em. They'll go out tomorrow (Thursday). Sorry for the delay fellas. Should be at your doorsteps on Monday.
> 
> Bar shipping quotes done and out (except for Lee's A041 bar............................get me your address my friend). One fellow already sent me shipping funds. That shipping label is printed and on the package. It'll go out Thursday too.


 I plan to get shipping funds and thankyou gift sent tomorrow


----------



## cobey (Dec 12, 2013)

sawnami Steve and warped5 Ted, thankyou gifts will be sent tomorrow to you guys
Ted, is your adress the same since you sent me the 10-10 clutch?


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 12, 2013)

cobey said:


> sawnami Steve and warped5 Ted, thankyou gifts will be sent tomorrow to you guys
> Ted, is your adress the same since you sent me the 10-10 clutch?



Yes, it is .... thanks!


----------



## firefighterwolf (Dec 12, 2013)

My turn. 20" Stihl laminated bar. .325 .063 $5 to go towards shipping.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 12, 2013)

All bar tips sent out yesterday and today. Two bars also sent out today. Glad to see guys keeping this thread going.


----------



## 7hpjim (Dec 12, 2013)

Wagnerwerks said:


> I have a pile of super ez and homelite 150 parts. I also have stihl cut off saw parts from a ts460? A Lombard ap42 clutch cover, some 610 mac parts, a bunch of poulan 1950-2050 parts, a homelite 450 (I think)cutoff saw that the coil came loose on it and messed that area up a bit. All free plus actual shipping. I may also have a 240 homelite and a little homey to give away.


pm'ed on the 450


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok, the original winner of the Stihl decal hasn't sent me sent me an addy so its back up for dibbs. First one to claim and send an addy gets it!


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 13, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Ok, the original winner of the Stihl decal hasn't sent me sent me an addy so its back up for dibbs. First one to claim and send an addy gets it!


sent it again. don't know why it didn't go through


----------



## whitmore (Dec 13, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Ok, the original winner of the Stihl decal hasn't sent me sent me an addy so its back up for dibbs. First one to claim and send an addy gets it!


Pm sent

sent from my STIHL 660 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 13, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Ok, the original winner of the Stihl decal hasn't sent me sent me an addy so its back up for dibbs. First one to claim and send an addy gets it!


if the stihl guys don't answer im in 4 husky... pm on the way...


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 13, 2013)

Claimed just to figure out who was first lol


----------



## whitmore (Dec 13, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Claimed just to figure out who was first lol


Fingers crossed......

sent from my STIHL 660 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ladrhog is the winner!... again lol
Keep watching there might be another thrown up for grabs!


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 13, 2013)

thanks. dont know what happened the first time 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok, so if the decal was claimed within 3 minnutes of posting. How fast would a 660 go? And no I'm not giving one away


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 13, 2013)

way fast

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll do some digging in the next few days and see what I can come up with. 
Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 13, 2013)

You could test out how fast a 660 would get claimed!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2013)

I bet a 372 would be claimed faster!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 13, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Night owl special!
> 
> First PM/conversation to claim em gets a new pair of Samurai brand cut resistant gloves, size Large. They're not meant to stop a spinning chain, but should keep you from bleeding if you slip while filing, or useful while filleting fish, etc.
> 
> ...



These were more popular than I thought. 3 pairs on their way to new homes. That's all I got unless someone wants a grubby used pair!


----------



## redfin (Dec 13, 2013)

firefighterwolf said:


> Just donated $10



I donated in your name this morning. Thank you!


----------



## likesaws (Dec 13, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I bet a 372 would be claimed faster![/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 13, 2013)

Arrowhead said:


> I'll do some digging in the next few days and see what I can come up with.
> Merry Christmas everybody.



I can always use some good Pioneer stuff!


----------



## exSW (Dec 13, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> All bar tips sent out yesterday and today. Two bars also sent out today. Glad to see guys keeping this thread going.


Sure is_ missed a lot of good stuff _*BTT*


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 13, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 13, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 13, 2013)

re-bump


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 13, 2013)

Vrooooooooooooooom


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2013)

Milkman31 said:


> Vrooooooooooooooom


I was all like BRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAPPPP


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ya muff modded a leaf blower?


----------



## firefighterwolf (Dec 13, 2013)

Bump ... So nobody needs a Stihl bar for $5 shipped? 20" .063 .325


----------



## lwn9186 (Dec 13, 2013)

firefighterwolf said:


> Bump ... So nobody needs a Stihl bar for $5 shipped? 20" .063 .325


PM Sent


----------



## firefighterwolf (Dec 13, 2013)

firefighterwolf said:


> Bump ... So nobody needs a Stihl bar for $5 shipped? 20" .063 .325



lwn9186 gets the bar


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Ya muff modded a leaf blower?


Prolly will


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 13, 2013)

Decals went out today.
Merry Christmas!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Dec 14, 2013)

cobey said:


> sawnami Steve and warped5 Ted, thankyou gifts will be sent tomorrow to you guys
> Ted, is your adress the same since you sent me the 10-10 clutch?


 these all went out today, oh and one to Kenneth merry Christmas
Aaron yer pkg has bar shipping $ in it


----------



## BDM53ENT (Dec 14, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Ya muff modded a leaf blower?


 
Ok I just got off work, its 2:23am and I think I just woke the house laughing so hard at that. Thank you I need that.


----------



## redfin (Dec 14, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Ya muff modded a leaf blower?


Yup!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 14, 2013)

Got a pair of prison blues 38/32 here brand new. They didn't fit me right and I'm not going to send them back. There whoevers will pay the shipping on them. The seat is a little smaller than baileys or key loggers pants.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 14, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Got a pair of prison blues 38/32 here brand new. They didn't fit me right and I'm not going to send them back. There whoevers will pay the shipping on them. The seat is a little smaller than baileys or key loggers pants.


Thats my winter size,are they still available/
RR


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 14, 2013)

redray46 said:


> Thats my winter size,are they still available/
> RR



They're yours. Pm me some info and I'll try to get them into the mail today or ready to drop of Monday.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 14, 2013)

ttt


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 14, 2013)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 14, 2013)

Poulan clutch wrench(this one is MS460woodchuck's) and flywheel pullers for Stihl that I made.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 14, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> Poulan clutch wrench(this one is MS460woodchuck's) and flywheel pullers for Stihl that I made.


You offering them up? If so I could use a clutch tool.


----------



## likesaws (Dec 14, 2013)

Its not a saw but I have some tools if you want.
1. 12" adjuswtable wrench
2. 10" adjustable wrench
3. 6" Klein Screwdriver
4. Channellock Crimp Tool #909
5. Knipex 9" side cutters with crimper
6. Channellock diangenal cutter.

Let me Know if you like this.


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 14, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> You offering them up? If so I could use a clutch tool.



I can make another one. I made it to fit the 306A/245A clutches, not sure which other models it will fit. The pins are 3/16" dowel pins and are easily replaced if they break(mine did twice before the clutch came loose). I'll make another next week for you.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 14, 2013)

This thread has life again!!


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 14, 2013)

Us little fellers have got to think a bit about what we have that might be of interest to another member???


----------



## exSW (Dec 14, 2013)

kz1000 said:


> Us little fellers have got to think a bit about what we have that might be of interest to another member???


An Alpina 500 would be nice


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 14, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> I can make another one. I made it to fit the 306A/245A clutches, not sure which other models it will fit. The pins are 3/16" dowel pins and are easily replaced if they break(mine did twice before the clutch came loose). I'll make another next week for you.



Thank you, anything I may have that you need?


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 14, 2013)

Not that I know of Guido.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 14, 2013)

I will offer this Echo 3000 for the cost of shipping to the first person that PM's me. This came in a group of saws I picked up 2 weeks ago and I know nothing of its history. Saw is dirty, has a bar and chain, purge bulb is intact and it turns over. Beyond that, I have not a clue and no real desire to learn more. You are getting it as you see it, but the price is right.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 14, 2013)

exSW said:


> An Alpina 500 would be nice


Got one, $2.00 Christmas special with $275.00 shipping.


----------



## likesaws (Dec 14, 2013)

likesaws said:


> Its not a saw but I have some tools if you want.
> 1. 12" adjuswtable wrench
> 2. 10" adjustable wrench
> 3. 6" Klein Screwdriver
> ...



Knipnex 9s Claimed by Jeremey


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks like we have a recipient on the Echo 3000.


----------



## exSW (Dec 14, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I will offer this Echo 3000 for the cost of shipping to the first person that PM's me. This came in a group of saws I picked up 2 weeks ago and I know nothing of its history. Saw is dirty, has a bar and chain, purge bulb is intact and it turns over. Beyond that, I have not a clue and no real desire to learn more. You are getting it as you see it, but the price is right.


 For some reason your pics aren't coming up for me (red x's) everybody elses are working though.


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 14, 2013)

kz1000 said:


> Got one, $2.00 Christmas special with $275.00 shipping.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 14, 2013)

exSW said:


> For some reason your pics aren't coming up for me (red x's) everybody elses are working though.



I can see them in your quote...


----------



## exSW (Dec 14, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I can see them in your quote...


 Must be this machine I'm on


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 14, 2013)

I can see your pics fine here.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 14, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 14, 2013)

Oooooo. Someone offering tools. I like tools.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 14, 2013)

P.m. sent on the Crimp tool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 15, 2013)

Got any needle nose pliers in that lot?


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 15, 2013)

Flywheel pullers spoken for.


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 15, 2013)

bump

Anyone have anything that hasn't been claimed?


----------



## sld961 (Dec 15, 2013)

likesaws said:


> Its not a saw but I have some tools if you want.
> 1. 12" adjuswtable wrench
> 2. 10" adjustable wrench
> 3. 6" Klein Screwdriver
> ...



I could use the screwdriver if it isn't claimed. PM coming.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 15, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> bump
> 
> Anyone have anything that hasn't been claimed?



I think I have some more stuff I can offer up, give me some time to root through the garage.


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 15, 2013)

I was actually referring to things that had already been posted. Sorting through 40 pages takes a while.  I won't argue if you want to post up more stuff though.


----------



## decableguy2000 (Dec 15, 2013)

I still have 2 sets of rings (50mm x 1.5mm Cabers I miss ordered) also found a set of (50mm x 1.2mm NWP Ductile Split Ring) Send me a pm


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 15, 2013)

OK fellers .... and buckers, too .... LMAO.

A Poulan Micro re-badged as a Skil 1622. First one to respond via 'conversation' gets this for the price of shipping!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 15, 2013)

Dang Ted, you always post stuff when I am away. Just got done boxing up the Echo 3000 I gave away a couple of pages ago and you offer up this. Message sent, I suspect I am too late.

Anyone need some short bars? Going to pick a few out of my pile and see if there is any interest.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 15, 2013)

I need a 14 inch for a ms200t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastLeo151 (Dec 15, 2013)

Short bars remind me of the little bus that I used to ride....


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 15, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Dang Ted, you always post stuff when I am away. Just got done boxing up the Echo 3000 I gave away a couple of pages ago and you offer up this. Message sent, I suspect I am too late.
> 
> Anyone need some short bars? Going to pick a few out of my pile and see if there is any interest.



Gary, your record is intact. Someone else beat you to it ...


----------



## decableguy2000 (Dec 15, 2013)

The 50 x 1.5mm are spoken for still have the 1.2 ductile split rings


----------



## exSW (Dec 15, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Dang Ted, you always post stuff when I am away. Just got done boxing up the Echo 3000 I gave away a couple of pages ago and you offer up this. Message sent, I suspect I am too late.
> 
> Anyone need some short bars? Going to pick a few out of my pile and see if there is any interest.


 Yes


----------



## MnSam (Dec 15, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Anyone need some short bars? Going to pick a few out of my pile and see if there is any interest.



It's not about the length of your bar, it's how you use it.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 15, 2013)

guys with short bars always say that.lol


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well I got a fine set of rings for my saw and need to pass on the generosity. How about I make a new 72lgx100u chain 3/8 .050 for the person that needs one and pm's me their drive links and address.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 15, 2013)

One available .


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 15, 2013)

exSW said:


> Yes



I have a number of them, it is easier for you to tell me what you are looking for than me to try and list what they are.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 15, 2013)

Chain has been spoken for, I feel all Christmas good inside.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Dec 15, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> I was actually referring to things that had already been posted. Sorting through 40 pages takes a while.  I won't argue if you want to post up more stuff though.



Still got the craftsman 3.7 parts saw. And still have not shovled my way to the shed to find the bars and chain


----------



## MnSam (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is a decent 44mm p/c for an 028. Good shape, except the collar screw thread (for the top cover) is wallowed out. Not a Tecomec as the box suggests, this is a Mahle cylinder. Open to anyone, except Terry. 

JK, Terry included. First PM/Conversation.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a couple of well used 15" Stihl bars and one 13".


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 15, 2013)

The Skil 1622 is gone .............


----------



## MnSam (Dec 15, 2013)

I received this from ladrhog. I made a copy for myself and will regift the original to the second in line (Guido Salvage) if you want it.


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 15, 2013)

I posted earlier in the thread offering up a couple of P26's and a 1200 to whoever wants to pay shipping. Here are some pics of the 1200. The broken handle mount is not part of the case.


























I guess I don't have pics of the P26's. The electronic ignition version is all there except for the AF and AF cover and in pretty good shape with spark. The plastic elbow/fuel inlet on the carb is cracked though. The points ignition P26 is busted up pretty bad, but there are still some usable parts. Will try to get pics of them this week.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 15, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have a couple of well used 15" Stihl bars and one 13".


GUIDO,I FIND MYSELF IN NEED OF AT LEAST 3 BARS FOR 025/MS250 SAWS,IF YOU HAVE ANY LEFT ADD THEM TO MY CHAINS!!THANX!!!
RR


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 15, 2013)

bump.


----------



## likesaws (Dec 15, 2013)

likesaws said:


> Knipnex 9s Claimed by Jeremey


Tools claimed now.
#3. Screwdriver--Shawn D
#4. Crimp tool--larhog
#5. Sidecutter --Jeremy
#6.--Diagional cutters---lwn9186
#7 needle nose---Rory

Still have adjustable wrenches Claim both if you want them so I can ship in flat rate box.


----------



## likesaws (Dec 15, 2013)

likesaws said:


> Tools claimed now.
> #3. Screwdriver--Shawn D
> #4. Crimp tool--larhog
> #5. Sidecutter --Jeremy
> ...



Adjustable wrenches claimed now.


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 16, 2013)

If santa could mak me a VERRY happy boy I would ask for a 044 12mm crank case 
LOL


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 16, 2013)

2 sets of the following to the first 2 to open ocnverstaions:
3/8" .050" 59DL chain, inner bar plate, and tip guard for Homelite. All except the bar plates are a little rough but the chains seem to have an 'H' stamped on them. I guess someone made chains for Homelite at some point - I'm not sure. 

1st two get a set.

Also available 2x 70DL chains as above, condition varies but should have a little life left. I believe that these are all for Homelite saws.

2nd two get the 70DL chains only.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 16, 2013)

1 70dl chain taken already


----------



## redray46 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you Homelite 410,I received the Dolmar Dog today.
Merry Christmas.
RR


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 16, 2013)

1 set of 59DL chain and extras taken 1 set left and 1 70DL chain left.


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 16, 2013)

last set of 59DL chain and extras taken - 1 70DL chain still available.


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 16, 2013)

Everything is gone now. Waiting on addresses. Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## MnSam (Dec 16, 2013)

028 piston/cylinder is spoken for.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you Aaron! Tip made it today!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 16, 2013)

Are any of the deflectors still available from several pages back?


----------



## cobey (Dec 16, 2013)

the next two members that have GIVEN SOMETHING away on this thread, to reply by post
will receive a small dremmel bit set (grinder stuff) when the winners are called, pm me your adress
(everyone will see who wins) yay!!!! several have been sent out already  but I dont have pics


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 16, 2013)

I have given and I'm giving right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Dec 16, 2013)

one gone winner ladrhog


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 16, 2013)

Dug up a couple of things I'll never use. Both look new and cami in a fuel and tool can that I got from a yard sale.



New stihl brand bar tip greaser. 









Next is a stump vice. one you make a cut in a stump and then it clamps the bar.


----------



## whitmore (Dec 16, 2013)

I have given.

sent from my STIHL 660 using Tapatalk


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 16, 2013)

First 2 to conversate with me gets em


----------



## whitmore (Dec 16, 2013)

cobey said:


> the next two members that have GIVEN SOMETHING away on this thread, to reply by post
> will receive a small dremmel bit set (grinder stuff) when the winners are called, pm me your adress
> (everyone will see who wins) yay!!!! several have been sent out already  but I dont have pics


Guess I should have done it this way

sent from my STIHL 660 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Dec 16, 2013)

whitmore #2 who hoo sent yer adresses they will go out this week 
I will messege you two went they go out  congrats


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 16, 2013)

tip greaser gone to lwn9186


----------



## cobey (Dec 16, 2013)

ill try to dig a few more up


----------



## cobey (Dec 16, 2013)

both kits in evelopes with adresses on them


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 16, 2013)

Sweet thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 17, 2013)

Received dawg and other goodies from Homelite410, thank you!

Received tip from Aaron, thank you!

Merry Christmas all!

dd


----------



## abramj (Dec 17, 2013)

opcorn:Watched Christmas Vacation... Love the chainsaw scene, it always makes me smile. I don't know how many times I've wanted to take a chainsaw to something in the house and yell "FIXED!".

I thought of something else to give away, but can't find it?? I will keep looking.


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 17, 2013)

abramj said:


> opcorn:Watched Christmas Vacation... Love the chainsaw scene, it always makes me smile. I don't know how many times I've wanted to take a chainsaw to something in the house and yell "FIXED!".
> 
> I thought of something else to give away, but can't find it?? I will keep looking.


got an old pic of me in the kitchen, gf wanted bigger window, window is out, me by table makin the opening bigger w/old husky 35. pic is on paper, should scan it in... also built garage @ same place w/that saw... did I say I don't like circ saws?


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 17, 2013)

Everybody who wanted the Homelite chains and stuff they went out in the mail today. Merry Christmas!


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 17, 2013)

Stump vice going to firefighterwolf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregsl (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok, I'll gift a $10 Tim Hortons* gift card to the first person who brings a hot beverage to a worker freezing their ass off at a Christmas tree selling lot. (Most relevant to someone in northeast US or Canada)


*If not Timmie's then I'll supply an equivalent card of your choosing (except Starbucks!)


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2013)

gregsl said:


> Ok, I'll gift a $10 Tim Hortons* gift card to the first person who brings a hot beverage to a worker freezing their ass off at a Christmas tree selling lot.
> 
> 
> *If not Timmie's then I'll supply an equivalent card of your choosing (except Starbucks!)



Is Peets an acceptable substitute? I like Peets Coffee.


----------



## gregsl (Dec 17, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Is Peets an acceptable substitute? I like Peets Coffee.



I'm limited to what I can provide because I'm in canada. 

Maybe someone else on here would arrange for the card somehow


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm thinking somebody in Canada or the northern US states would be a far better recipient of you gift, as they'll be helping somebody in a tree lot that's *REALLY* cold, instead of somewhat chilly. We haven't had snow here in years. Coldest for us so far this year was 23deg F. Mild compared to what other folks are feeling.


----------



## gregsl (Dec 17, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> I'm thinking somebody in Canada or the northern US states would be a far better recipient of you gift, as they'll be helping somebody in a tree lot that's *REALLY* cold, instead of somewhat chilly. We haven't had snow here in years. Coldest for us so far this year was 23deg F. Mild compared to what other folks are feeling.



Good idea, I edited the original post. Lucky bugger with 23 degree weather you are!


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 17, 2013)

He ain't lucky ... he's just a 'bugger' ..... LMAO


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> He ain't lucky ... he's just a 'bugger' ..... LMAO



Quiet you!


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 17, 2013)

17 below zero here this morning - I'd settle for a warm ice cube.


----------



## cobey (Dec 17, 2013)

cobey said:


> whitmore #2 who hoo sent yer adresses they will go out this week
> I will messege you two went they go out  congrats


 both envelopes sent out at 4:00 this evening


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 17, 2013)

I put both of the 72lgx chains in the mail this morning, Merry Christmas boys.


----------



## cobey (Dec 17, 2013)

abramj said:


> opcorn:Watched Christmas Vacation... Love the chainsaw scene, it always makes me smile. I don't know how many times I've wanted to take a chainsaw to something in the house and yell "FIXED!".
> 
> I thought of something else to give away, but can't find it?? I will keep looking.


" fixed the newl post"


----------



## cobey (Dec 18, 2013)

btt


----------



## redray46 (Dec 18, 2013)

I found a couple of more items to re gift ! One chain saw related one not so much.
First ;a mac 10 10 series of some type,has good spark 120 PSI,starts and dies after a prime.
Second;a pair of HEAVY wool,Canadian army,men's "Battle dress trousers,serge,size No 13".The appear to be about a 34 US waist size x 32 length.I got the idea from Mdavlee,who is sending me a pair of Prison Blues!!
You pay shipping.
RR


----------



## kgip2k (Dec 18, 2013)

redray46 said:


> I found a couple of more items to re gift ! One chain saw related one not so much.
> First ;a mac 10 10 series of some type,has good spark 120 PSI,starts and dies after a prime.
> Second;a pair of HEAVY wool,Canadian army,men's "Battle dress trousers,serge,size No 13".The appear to be about a 34 US waist size x 32 length.I got the idea from Mdavlee,who is sending me a pair of Prison Blues!!
> You pay shipping.
> RR



message sent


----------



## redray46 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mac 10-10 is spoken for by kgip2k !!
RR


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 18, 2013)

redray46 said:


> Mac 10-10 is spoken for by kgip2k !!
> RR



So he's still running around without pants?


----------



## redray46 (Dec 18, 2013)

If you say so Warped!!Way more info then the rest of us needed!!
RR


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 18, 2013)

I n no way did I imply that Kevin's legs were as bad as Randy's.


----------



## redray46 (Dec 18, 2013)

LOL,sure sounded that way to us!
RR


----------



## redray46 (Dec 18, 2013)

In the spiriit of giving,I am going to forward a Dolmar carcass,that came to me by mistake,to NSTUEVE,the DolKita guru!
RR


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 18, 2013)

What model Dolmar?


----------



## redray46 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mdavlee thinks it is a 114?
RR


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 18, 2013)

Why is it a 'carcass?'


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 18, 2013)

Post up a picture for better identification.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 18, 2013)

Better yet,

Whut the hell is a dulmar??????????????????????


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## redray46 (Dec 18, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Why is it a 'carcass?'


Because it has been denuded!


mdavlee said:


> Post up a picture for better identification.


OK.


sachsmo said:


> Better yet,
> 
> Whut the hell is a dulmar??????????????????????


A red Makita!
RR


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 18, 2013)

Got an outside spike left on the thing?


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 18, 2013)

redray46 said:


> Because it has been denuded!
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...




Not all of them!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 18, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Got an outside spike left on the thing?




I've seen a few of those in that line-up.

Never saw any with an outside spike?

I did a regular 120 fer me bro many years ago, I know the outside is not the same pattern as the inside.

I got a bunch of 'si' spikes from the bag and modified one to fit the outside.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 18, 2013)

Reckon you could do that with the stocker also.

I had to weld fill and re-drill since the pattern on the cover is different.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks 'Mo ... I have a 112 and a 120 Super ... neither has the 'i' spikes ... I see the outside one in the IPL ... and do like them in matching sets ...


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 18, 2013)

Got a pic of the one in question?

I may be able to hook you up, I have some old spikes laying around and a lil' mig.


----------



## nstueve (Dec 18, 2013)

yea, lets see this picture of the dolmar coming my way!


----------



## redray46 (Dec 18, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Not all of them!


I stand corrected!
Any outside spikes I find,I hold on to.Hard little buggers to get when you need them.
RR


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 18, 2013)

You betcha!

Dat's why I started making customs.

The si and 6000/6800 will exchange (just gotta twist them captured nutz off)

Teddy, sorry, but I see most of my parts saws are missing their spikes (or they be in some wayward box)
If you can wait until early next year when I am back to work i will make you a custom set from stainless. BIG or little?


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks 'Mo! Little ones, please.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 18, 2013)

Modeled after the stockers?


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, please.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't worry,

I don't forget. (PM me your addy)



Merry Christmas!


----------



## redray46 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry,I cannot figure how to get a pic from my phone to AS!


----------



## likesaws (Dec 18, 2013)

likesaws said:


> Tools claimed now.
> #3. Screwdriver--Shawn D
> #4. Crimp tool--larhog
> #5. Sidecutter --Jeremy
> ...




All tools put in mail today. MERRY CHRISTMAS GOD BLESS


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 18, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND GOD BLESS, THAT'S WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 19, 2013)

Ho ho ho the Bar greaser and stump vice are in their envelopes and ready to be shipped. I was digging through the drawer looking for a sharpie and came across a dog from an unknown saw. I have a pretty good idea what saw it came from. Whoever identifies it and wants it gets it.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterwolf (Dec 19, 2013)

ladrhog said:


> Ho ho ho the Bar greaser and stump vice are in their envelopes and ready to be shipped. I was digging through the drawer looking for a sharpie and came across a dog from an unknown saw. I have a pretty good idea what saw it came from. Whoever identifies it and wants it gets it.



Don't want it... but I think I know what it fits...


----------



## abramj (Dec 19, 2013)

That dog looks like the broken one I have on an 051?? If I'm right, I can sure use it. Mine's broken at the bottom mounting hole, so I'm not real sure.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 19, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I've got a big old Stihl here that hopefully someone can use. I don't know if this saw started life as a 051 chainsaw or as a TS50 or TS51 chopsaw. It appears that the oiler is there, as the adjustment lever is present. I can't be sure of that though. I did replace the fuel and impulse lines on this saw. I got it running, but it would only run as long as I let it rev. It would not idle and was extremely difficult to start. My guess is that it needs a piston and maybe a cylinder. I'm not digging into it to find out. I don't see anything that appears to be broken. It looks like all you would need to make it a complete chainsaw is the proper clutch. Regardless, what you see is what you get. Please let me know if you want the chopsaw parts as well. If not, they're getting pitched. Shipping will be the responsibility of the taker. Expect $30-$50 for shipping. I will ship via FedEx Ground, whatever actual shipping costs are. PM me if you want it. If you want to calculate shipping, my zip is 45005.


Thank you again, Brad!!! Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 19, 2013)

ladrhog said:


> Ho ho ho the Bar greaser and stump vice are in their envelopes and ready to be shipped. I was digging through the drawer looking for a sharpie and came across a dog from an unknown saw. I have a pretty good idea what saw it came from. Whoever identifies it and wants it gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The holes are 5.25 inches on center


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 19, 2013)

abramj said:


> That dog looks like the broken one I have on an 051?? If I'm right, I can sure use it. Mine's broken at the bottom mounting hole, so I'm not real sure.


I think you are close I have never owned an 051. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## likesaws (Dec 19, 2013)

ladrhog said:


> I think you are close I have never owned an 051.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Merry Christmas

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## cobey (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## machinisttx (Dec 19, 2013)

Flywheel pullers and one of the clutch wrenches went out today.


----------



## Johnsobri (Dec 19, 2013)

Johnsobri said:


> Ok guys/gals, I have a Craftsman 3.7 that has been sitting around waiting for this time of year. Does not run but will fire with a little mix down the carb. Who ever wants it can have it for the price of shipping. View attachment 321343
> View attachment 321344
> View attachment 321345
> View attachment 321346
> View attachment 321347


Can't believe it but this is still available.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 19, 2013)

*OK Scouts!*

*It's time for ....................*

*You guessed it! Wild Thing Thursday!*

Yessiree! The 4th respondent to PM wins this little project (NO prior recipients from me, please)! Fires off a prime! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 19, 2013)

that's almost like kicking somebody in the shins for Christmas


----------



## struggle (Dec 19, 2013)

At least it's not a mini mac


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 19, 2013)

Well....I took number one....someone else take two and three so someone can get it. Keep cruising the CL for my first porting victim. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 19, 2013)

Mini Macs?

Someone got some of those???




Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 19, 2013)

okay. i took number 2. this is kinda like russian roulette. who's it gonna be. who's is gonna be?


----------



## tpope (Dec 19, 2013)

Me thinks I'm three..


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 19, 2013)

They aren't bad saws guys.....it runs with a prime....and I didn't mean to be number one..... Merry Christmas all!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 19, 2013)

I guess i'm 4


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 19, 2013)

I'd take it. I have a half dozen or so of the plastic poulans from scrapyards that got new fuel lines and carb kits...they will be going to my local CERT team(I'm a member, and they currently have no saws at all). Reminds me that I need to send an email to them about it.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 19, 2013)

*WE (FINALLY) HAVE A WINNER!!*


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 19, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> *WE (FINALLY) HAVE A WINNER!!*



Ted, how many DL's is that chain? That Power Care bar probably deserves a Power Care chain. I have a couple of new ones I bought in a moment of weakness at a freight liquidator and if I have one that fits it is going to the new owner.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 19, 2013)

If it's 16" then it'll be 56DL of 3/8-LP. If it's 18" then it'll be 62DL. That's assuming it's not set up for .325 pitch. Looks to be 3/8-LP to me.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 19, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Ted, how many DL's is that chain? That Power Care bar probably deserves a Power Care chain. I have a couple of new ones I bought in a moment of weakness at a freight liquidator and if I have one that fits it is going to the new owner.



When I break the saw down tomorrow, I'll send you the number. All I know now is that it looks to be lo-pro 3/8"


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 19, 2013)

I am on my phone and on this 3" screen I couldn't tell the difference between Picco and .404.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 20, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well....I took number one....someone else take two and three so someone can get it. Keep cruising the CL for my first porting victim.
> 
> Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!



Alright, someone's gotta do it so it might as well be me. I've given away two complete saws in this thread and think they're both in use already. Let's make it three. 

The first person (as it there will be more than one) who shoot's me a "Conversation" asking for a Mini Mac will receive one. I will not guarantee it to be assembled, it may be one I've ran through the parts cleaner waiting for time to rebuild or it could be a combination of three waiting to be built into one. I DO guarantee it will have a good piston and cylinder, spark, and be suitable for a project saw. I will dig up a decent bar and should be able to find a chain as well. Shoot, I might even have a case for one of the little buggers. 

The only thing I ask is for $20 to help with the shipping. I can cover a little, just not very much at the moment.

dd


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 20, 2013)

struggle said:


> At least it's not a mini mac



I have one of those here in a case as well!

... out of spite, I should send it to you!


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 20, 2013)

What's the deal with the Mini-Mac saws? there seems to be a love/hate thing with them. I've never handled one so I don't know......


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 20, 2013)

If you can get one running,
and keep it running, it is like you have crossed over that line to chainsaw guru!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 20, 2013)

The Mini-Mac when running is a nice light top handle trimming saw. The onesI have use 1/4" chain. If you have to work on it you have to literally disassemble the whole saw. This can be quite a chore. This is a very good video of the dis-assembly process.



I wish I had seen this video before having to work on one the first time.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 20, 2013)

for my edification i'd like to view that. got a link?


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 20, 2013)

Hmmm.... Maybe I need one of those, I'm still new to all of this.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 20, 2013)

Mini Macs will try anyone's patience. My first and only attempt to work on one was an effort in futility. I think it was an Eager Beaver 2.0, every 4 or 5 pulls I would have to pull the recoil off. I ended up giving it to someone who bought a Mac 610.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 20, 2013)

I Guess we are lucky up here,not much ethanol gas
And I've only come across 2 mini mac's,one came from Alaska with a group of saws not complete.And one i found in the junk yard last summer.I grabbed it so i could maybe have enough parts to try and get one running.
That is if i need a challenge,or get bored.
And just in case one of the threatened mass mailers of mini mac's goes ahead.I think it would neat to see how many would show up.
Thomas


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 20, 2013)

"No matter how many MiniMacs show up, so long as an equal amount of Tannerite arrives as well, all problems will be solved."


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 20, 2013)

diggers_dad said:


> Alright, someone's gotta do it so it might as well be me. I've given away two complete saws in this thread and think they're both in use already. Let's make it three.
> 
> The first person (as it there will be more than one) who shoot's me a "Conversation" asking for a Mini Mac will receive one. I will not guarantee it to be assembled, it may be one I've ran through the parts cleaner waiting for time to rebuild or it could be a combination of three waiting to be built into one. I DO guarantee it will have a good piston and cylinder, spark, and be suitable for a project saw. I will dig up a decent bar and should be able to find a chain as well. Shoot, I might even have a case for one of the little buggers.
> 
> ...



No one has responded.

You're all cowards.

dd


----------



## gottagetsawz (Dec 20, 2013)

diggers_dad said:


> No one has responded.
> 
> You're all cowards.
> 
> dd


I'm trying, I need more aggravation in my life


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 20, 2013)

DD, I'm in....


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a spot here for one.... In the dumpster!


----------



## Lark-o (Dec 20, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Mini Macs will try anyone's patience. My first and only attempt to work on one was an effort in futility. I think it was an Eager Beaver 2.0, every 4 or 5 pulls I would have to pull the recoil off. I ended up giving it to someone who bought a Mac 610.


I just gave away my eager beaver to a friend. I told him it has tail light warranty, I refuse to work on it as soon as It leaves my garage lol. That has to be one of the worst engineered chainsaws ever. No wonder mac went out of business.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 20, 2013)

diggers_dad said:


> No one has responded.
> 
> You're all cowards.
> 
> dd



Some of us have already had more than enough of the mini-mac experience Marc. BTDT. Besides, the damn things multiply whenever they enter my shop. I give them away just as fast as they come in...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 20, 2013)

Mini macs....rrrr..I hate the dang things.


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 20, 2013)

Conversation sent - I'm always up for a challenge and have too much spare time on my hands anyway. I'm looking forward to finding a saw I can love to hate. I will soon have some parts - after Christmas - that I will be looking for some homes for also.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 20, 2013)

time for some giving i have an old carlton file-O-plate with original directions for the first person to respond looks new


----------



## exSW (Dec 20, 2013)

bluesportster02 said:


> time for some giving i have an old carlton file-O-plate with original directions for the first person to respond looks new


 PM sent


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 20, 2013)

exSW said:


> PM sent


its yours send me your address


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 20, 2013)

Johnsobri said:


> Can't believe it but this is still available.


I'm ready to take it just to make you feel better, a gift is a gift no matter what it is.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 20, 2013)

bump


----------



## workshop (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't know what the fuss is, I like mini-macs.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ah--- They're talking about the chainsaw, not the dollar menu at Mc's


----------



## workshop (Dec 20, 2013)

McDonald's? I thought it was spelled McCulloch.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 20, 2013)

gottagetsawz was first in line followed closely by kc4sfe. I have enough to share. I'll get saws boxed up and shipped out ASAP.

Merry McChristmas!


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 20, 2013)

diggers_dad said:


> gottagetsawz was first in line followed closely by kc4sfe. I have enough to share. I'll get saws boxed up and shipped out ASAP.
> 
> Merry McChristmas!


I'll bet your making room for more of those prudy things that you have in your picture. Yes I spelled it like that on purpose.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 20, 2013)

kz1000 said:


> I'll bet your making room for more of those prudy things that you have in your picture. Yes I spelled it like that on purpose.



I'd love to have some more of the 45 cc models but I'm tapped on cash. I hated to even ask for help with shipping but this year has been the hardest financially that my wife and I have seen in 20 + years together. It doesn't mean I don't have the Christmas cheer, I just have to look a little harder to see what goodies I'm able to pass along.

Even with the money troubles, we are still blessed beyond measure. Healthy kids, a home, wood heat, dependable cars and we both have jobs. God has been very good to us. 

Merry Christmas!

dd


----------



## fastLeo151 (Dec 21, 2013)

You guys got me looking into them quakes....jerks


----------



## Jordan3605 (Dec 21, 2013)

kc4sfe said:


> Hmmm.... Maybe I need one of those, I'm still new to all of this.


if noone has taken you up on your offer of WANTING a minimac I can have one or two shipped out to you after the holidays. 
I have had enough "fun" with mini-macs. MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 21, 2013)

Big Shout out to diggers dad,

he's sending me a clutch fer me 'dangerous' mini!

I wanna pay it forward,

anyone need stuff?

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/deere-santa.248574/


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 21, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Big Shout out to diggers dad,
> 
> he's sending me a clutch fer me 'dangerous' mini!
> 
> ...



You may want to wait until you get the box. I disassembled a 120 and stuffed every piece of it I could fit into a large flat rate box. 

On the plus side, the clutch is good and there might be something else in there you could use. 

dd


----------



## Jordan3605 (Dec 21, 2013)

i need a couple 026pro parts......
worm gear,bearing,sprocket,clutch,,,everything on the clutch side minus side cover. 
i have mcculloch parts for 10 series and mini macs that could go to a good home.


----------



## sld961 (Dec 21, 2013)

likesaws said:


> All tools put in mail today. MERRY CHRISTMAS GOD BLESS


I got the package today, it had some bonus tools too! Thanks again and Merry Christmas!


----------



## little possum (Dec 21, 2013)

Santa Claus is coming to town. Fellas, watch those mailboxes.. (Get with me when your presents arrive) Everybody have a great Christmas!


----------



## decableguy2000 (Dec 21, 2013)

likesaws said:


> All tools put in mail today. MERRY CHRISTMAS GOD BLESS



Received the pliers today with a bonus . Thank you and Merry Christmas and have a happy New Year.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

time for some more Christmas giving i will give a 1 foot piece of tygon 3/32 id - 3/16 od fuel line to the first 3 people to respond merry Christmas Bob


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 21, 2013)

bluesportster02 said:


> time for some more Christmas giving i will give a 1 foot piece of tygon 3/32 id - 3/16 od fuel line to the first 3 people to respond merry Christmas Bob


I would like some.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I would like some.


your first 2 more to go send me you add


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas Bob.
ida said that anyway but even better


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas Bob!


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Merry Christmas Bob!


thank you and merry Christmas to you and your family


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> Merry Christmas Bob.
> ida said that anyway but even better


merry Christmas to you and your family


----------



## Jordan3605 (Dec 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas Bob!


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> Merry Christmas Bob.
> ida said that anyway but even better


number 2 one more to go


----------



## lwn9186 (Dec 21, 2013)

bluesportster02 said:


> number 2 one more to go


Conversation started.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

lwn9186 said:


> Conversation started.


fuel line is all spoken for every one that responded send me address i will get sent out the first of the week. there was a couple more than 3 but everone will get some that responded merry Christmas


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

bluesportster02 said:


> fuel line is all spoken for every one that responded send me address i will get sent out the first of the week. there was a couple more than 3 but everone will get some that responded merry Christmas


still waiting for a couple address


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

this thread is slow today any one else want a piece of tygon fuel line. start a conversation with address ill give a couple more out


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 21, 2013)

bluesportster02 said:


> this thread is slow today any one else want a piece of tygon fuel line. start a conversation with address ill give a couple more out


Merry Christmas bob!!!!!


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

Milkman31 said:


> Merry Christmas bob!!!!!


merry Christmas to you and the family


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

ok guys i have a big stack of envelopes to go out so i better quit the tygon give away or i wont have any when i need some lol .merry Christmas


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 21, 2013)

yur a good man blue


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> yur a good man blue


LOL i don't know a bought that


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 21, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> yur a good man blue


im trying to help when i can. i have a lot of know how but i cant explain like these guys here. so i will try to give in other ways


----------



## cobey (Dec 21, 2013)

little possum said:


> Santa Claus is coming to town. Fellas, watch those mailboxes.. (Get with me when your presents arrive) Everybody have a great Christmas!


 I didnd get an adress to send you shipping yet


----------



## little possum (Dec 21, 2013)

Want to make sure the saws make it first


----------



## cobey (Dec 21, 2013)

cool, ill make sure I get with you when it comes


----------



## nmurph (Dec 21, 2013)

Can anyone use a left hand 10/10 starter? There is a crack but I think the internals are good. Free for shipping cost.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 21, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Can anyone use a left hand 10/10 starter? There is a crack but I think the internals are good. Free for shipping cost.



On it like white on rice.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 22, 2013)

ttt


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 22, 2013)

I sure hope my lil' present comes with a return address.


Now what to send back Hmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 22, 2013)

merry Christmas to me. Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 22, 2013)

ladrhog said:


> Ho ho ho the Bar greaser and stump vice are in their envelopes and ready to be shipped. I was digging through the drawer looking for a sharpie and came across a dog from an unknown saw. I have a pretty good idea what saw it came from. Whoever identifies it and wants it gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dog still available. Think it is for an 075


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 22, 2013)

ladrhog said:


> Dog still available. Think it is for an 075



If it is for an 075 I have one here I could use it on.


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok I'll send it I'm me your address


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'll take a shot, how about a Pro Mac? 

Sent from my puter using index fingers and cold beer.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok guys ill give away one last bar adapter to the first person that answers this question correctly in open forum.

Who owned the best damn garage in town?


----------



## MnSam (Dec 23, 2013)

Henry Yunick?


----------



## ladrhog (Dec 23, 2013)

That's easy Santa Claus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## likesaws (Dec 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ok guys ill give away one last bar adapter to the first person that answers this question correctly in open forum.
> 
> Who owned the best damn garage in town?


Was it Smokey Yunick


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 23, 2013)

Cooter?


----------



## exSW (Dec 23, 2013)

likesaws said:


> Was it Smokey Yunick


what he said, beat me to it.But i don't need a bar adapter


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 23, 2013)

MnSam said:


> Henry Yunick?


We have a winner!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> We have a winner!




Yup,

but it depends on 'which town'?

'bout 30 years ago when my dear departed Dad ran a shop, he had the best damn garage in town!

When he retired in the mid '70s I know of three old ladies that sold their cars.

At me Dads funeral one of them told me she did NOT trust anyone else to touch her car!

RIP Pops


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks to MnSam for sending on the Homelite 150 manual he had received earlier in this thread. He made a copy for himself and sent the original to me (though I told him the copy was fine). 

It is much appreciated.


----------



## BDM53ENT (Dec 23, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Cooter?



LOL!!!!!!


----------



## redray46 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks to Mdavlee for the "Prison blues"received over the weekend.
Thanks to Little Possum for the Pioneer 2071.
Merry Christmas to you both.I hope to get into the shop tomorrow, for one last look around for some give a ways.
RR


----------



## 7hpjim (Dec 24, 2013)

This would probably be better for members in Ohio, a male 6wk old Teacup *Chihuahua Teacup Yorkie mix*, answers to Tucker, no mods totally stock, should be in the 3-4lb. class when mature


----------



## cobey (Dec 24, 2013)

cute little turkey!


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ok guys ill give away one last bar adapter to the first person that answers this question correctly in open forum.
> 
> Who owned the best damn garage in town?



My grandpa Bob Kirkey. But that was a dealership.


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 24, 2013)

Now for my last one ...........................

I'm offering up a Mac SP40 'saw in a box'!

I know, it really is unbelievable .... almost unheard of.

First one to send me a PM with their Name and shipping address gets it!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 24, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Now for my last one ...........................
> 
> I'm offering up a Mac SP40 'saw in a box'!
> 
> ...


 
PM sent


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 24, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> PM sent


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 24, 2013)

Dayum,

It's a mini mac magnum!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 24, 2013)

Anybody that paid me for postage to ship them an item that DIDN'T receive it please let me know ASAP. I'm having issues with the USPS.

Cobey's bar never showed, and there's no tracking record of it other than the initial "electronic shipping info" that was generated when I printed the priority mail shipping label from their website. Hoping it's still at my post office to be 'found' and sent on its way. I'll go rattle their cages on 12/26.

Then there's the package I sent to Iowa on the same day that I sent out Cobey's bar (part of a trade.............thankfully that fellow hasn't sent his end of the trade yet). I have tracking info for it...........................but it don't make any damn sense. It made it to his local post office (over three days after shipping), was then 'sorted'...................................and then was sent to Chicago for 'pickup'. I called and emailed the USPS. NO response. Two days LATER it was 'delivered' in Chicago. Delivered to WHO/WHERE??????

Sorry to rant in the Christmas thread........


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 24, 2013)

YUP!

I got a mnii mac in a box today.

It smelled so bad of putrid gas the missus made me take it out to the shed.

Guess I'll be out there this evening checkin' it out. (and figuring what I'm going to box up and send back).

You know what they say about payback?

I might be nice because O' the season though,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 24, 2013)

You asked for it Mo......


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 24, 2013)

little possum said:


> Want to make sure the saws make it first



Mine came in today, and thank you VERY much! Wish I could buy ya a bite to eat or something, thanks again. Please send me a PM with your paypal address so I can settle up on shipping with ya. Hope you have a good Christmas - Jeff


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 24, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> YUP!
> 
> I got a mnii mac in a box today.
> 
> ...


I have a super2 that needs an attitude adjustment you could send him.
Better yet, a homelite 150 with Carb problems!


----------



## kc4sfe (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks and Merry Christmas to everyone I have been able to give something to or who has generously passed things on to me. This is a wonderful community and I wish everyone the best over the Holidays!


Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 24, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> YUP!
> 
> I got a mnii mac in a box today.
> 
> ...



I know you only asked for a clutch and drum, but all that other stuff was attached. Sort of. In a way.... So to speak.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Dec 24, 2013)

I didn't participate in this wonderful endeavor since I really have nothing of value to give away. Because of that, I felt funny asking for any of the items offered as well. But I just wanted to say that following this thread has put a smile on my face and a warm spot in my heart. I think it's wonderful for a community to come together like this. It truly embodies the spirit of the season and shows that there still are good people in this world.

Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 24, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> You asked for it Mo......





Homelite410 said:


> I have a super2 that needs an attitude adjustment you could send him.
> Better yet, a homelite 150 with Carb problems!





diggers_dad said:


> I know you only asked for a clutch and drum, but all that other stuff was attached. Sort of. In a way.... So to speak.




Aye it's about Christmas


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 25, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> I didn't participate in this wonderful endeavor since I really have nothing of value to give away. Because of that, I felt funny asking for any of the items offered as well. But I just wanted to say that following this thread has put a smile on my face and a warm spot in my heart. I think it's wonderful for a community to come together like this. It truly embodies the spirit of the season and shows that there still are good people in this world.
> 
> Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good night!


I wouldn't have batted an eye at anything you would have wanted to claim! Its Christmas!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I wouldn't have batted an eye at anything you would have wanted to claim! Its Christmas!



I totally agree with this post.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Dec 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I wouldn't have batted an eye at anything you would have wanted to claim! Its Christmas!


Yeah but... It's better to give than receive.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 25, 2013)

Got a couple boxes going out late this week.

Then a small package to Ted some time early next year.


Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 25, 2013)

'Mo, Merry Christmas to you and all our AS brethren!

(BTW, thanks buddy!)


----------



## machinisttx (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## cobey (Dec 25, 2013)

merry christmas all


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 25, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Yeah but... It's better to give than receive.


If you hang around long enough you will accumulate stuff. Then you can play with a clear conscience though I agree with the posters above saying they wouldn't bat an eye
Didn't even care about the guy couple years ago who appeared on the forum, claimed one of my offerings, and then disappeared. No biggie. I had it. He needed it. It was Christmas. I gave it. 
Hope y'all had a good Christmas and wish you a great new year


----------



## nstueve (Dec 26, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Got a couple boxes going out late this week.
> 
> Then a small package to Ted some time early next year.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


I have to say a big thanks to Mo for sending several items I've really been looking for and wanting!

Merry Christmas all!

PS: my packages are going out a little late but I promise all of them will be out!!!


----------



## Lark-o (Dec 26, 2013)

Hope everyone had a good Christmas! I know I did!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 26, 2013)

Yup I need to get off me bum and get out ta the shed and box up a couple.

As the years pass it is hard to get going when it's this cold out eh?

Kinda like jumpin' in the lake, it's a shock at first, but you get used to it.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 26, 2013)

likesaws said:


> Tools claimed now.
> #3. Screwdriver--Shawn D
> #4. Crimp tool--larhog
> #5. Sidecutter --Jeremy
> ...



Thanks soooo much for the needle nose pliers. Actually in the box was two needle nose pliers, some side cutters and a couple small screwdrivers! Thanks for the bonus tools. Dang you must have a bunch of hand tools lying around to just give these away. Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 26, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Thanks soooo much for the needle nose pliers. Actually in the box was two needle nose pliers, some side cutters and a couple small screwdrivers! Thanks for the bonus tools. Dang you must have a bunch of hand tools lying around to just give these away. Merry Christmas!!!!




Er he got into me tool boxes at work?


Just kidding, Merry Christmas and a HAPPY, HAPPY New Year!


mo


----------



## exSW (Dec 26, 2013)

I checked the USPS site and my guy hasn't got his saw yet,been a week.I guess if they are gonna lose one but still.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 26, 2013)

got this from procarbine2k1 a few weeks ago and just now got it put n the truck,,, my shoulder still is not even close to where I want it to be but I did get it on,,,, ended up with a couple of small air bubbles and I small crease and its just tad crooked but I don't care,, it does look good,, you can't see it but theres another one on the left side and 1/2 the size ad it I white,,,,


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 26, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> got this from procarbine2k1 a few weeks ago and just now got it put n the truck,,, my shoulder still is not even close to where I want it to be but I did get it on,,,, ended up with a couple of small air bubbles and I small crease and its just tad crooked but I don't care,, it does look good,, you can't see it but theres another one on the left side and 1/2 the size ad it I white,,,,
> 
> View attachment 324273




He make decals?


I'd buy him Breakfast?


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry to de-rail.

only me and PC know whut The breakfast thing means.


Carry on.


----------



## BDM53ENT (Dec 31, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Ok lets give this a try.
> Homelite c7 p&c look good through the exhaust port.



I was fortunate to get a couple of old Homelites in the Christmas thread. I love these old tanks and will post the others as I complete them. She needed a lot of loving but is alive again. Have to order a decal set and shes done. I know pic sucks. I will get abetter one.


----------



## cobey (Dec 31, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> You asked for it Mo......


Btw got the the BIG bar from Aaron it finally got to my house.... just thanking you publicly my friend    I'm the happy owner of a beautiful 30" Homelite bar thanks again


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 31, 2013)

You're most welcome. After some postal setbacks, all the gifts have finally made their way to the right folks. I'm very thankful for that!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 1, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> got this from procarbine2k1 a few weeks ago and just now got it put n the truck,,, my shoulder still is not even close to where I want it to be but I did get it on,,,, ended up with a couple of small air bubbles and I small crease and its just tad crooked but I don't care,, it does look good,, you can't see it but theres another one on the left side and 1/2 the size ad it I white,,,,




Looks good Scott, glad you like it. Those air bubbles will work themselves out in time. Don't worry about messing them up, if you need spares or need more you just let me know and I will send more your way. -Jeff


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 1, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> Sorry to de-rail.
> 
> only me and PC know whut The breakfast thing means.
> 
> ...


I must be missing something on the breakfast comment. If you need something made just give me a holler


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 1, 2014)

I thought it was you?

Yup there was some Keyboard Cowboy on here years ago, was gonna kick my arse, told him come on up to nine mile, I'll even pay fer breakfast.

You (or someone else) came in and said sumthin' like "You can buy me breakfast, and I won't even argue with ya'"

If'n it wasn't you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sorry! (I do remember he was from Ohio though)

You do any black/silver stuff?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 1, 2014)

It doesn't matter what color, I have black, gold, silver, lime green, yellow, white, blue, dark green, and a couple others here at the house. Anything else I have to order.

Using search, I found that conversation. You must have a good memory, I thought mine was good. Hopefully you recognized that breakfast comment as one to lighten the mood of the argument at hand.

As far as the decals, send me a pm or an email (my forum name at aol dot com). If its a manufacturer logo, or something I have on hand- it can take about 30 seconds. If it is something I have to come up with, or modify from an image or .jpeg file of sort... it will take me quite a while. I started doing the vinyl thing to save me money from the work I was having done but don't have any problem taking care of a fellow saw enthusiast. Later - Jeff


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 1, 2014)

You did GOOD,

I'll be in touch.

mo


----------



## cowroy (Jan 2, 2014)

BDM53ENT said:


> I was fortunate to get a couple of old Homelites in the Christmas thread. I love these old tanks and will post the others as I complete them. She needed a lot of loving but is alive again. Have to order a decal set and shes done. I know pic sucks. I will get abetter one.



That saw deserved to find a home with you. That is a great looking resto job.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 2, 2014)

*POST CHRISTMAS PRESENTs...*

First one to reply (in the thread-*not *PM/convo) to this post with their chain specs can have any full comp .325 or 3/8 chain up to 24in. 


Ho Ho Ho...


----------



## kc4sfe (Jan 2, 2014)

72 dl 3/8 for stihl 20" please.

Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....


----------



## nstueve (Jan 2, 2014)

kc4sfe said:


> 72 dl 3/8 for stihl 20" please.
> 
> Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....


Do I have your addy? can't remember if you claimed one of the other chains. PM me your addy. I'll have every thing that I gave away for Christmas out the door soon. *I need the guage of your chain too!*


**


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 2, 2014)

Good man Nathan!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 2, 2014)

Next one to PM me gets a 16in Stihl mount. *Total Super Bar. 3/8 050 60DL*

*I will PM the winner back. *


----------



## nstueve (Jan 2, 2014)

Ding fries are done, ding fries are done, would you like an apple pie with that?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 2, 2014)

you the man nathan. good on ya


----------



## sefh3 (Jan 2, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Next one to PM me gets a 16in Stihl mount. *Total Super Bar. 3/8 050 60DL*
> 
> *I will PM the winner back. *



Dang I missed that one. I'm always in need of Stihl bars.

Good for you Nathan!!!


----------



## kc4sfe (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks to Diggers_dad for the mini-mac saws. Already dug in and am having a blast. Wish I knew more but I hope to have a runner soon.

Thanks again DD!

Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....


----------



## kc4sfe (Jan 2, 2014)

Just found a few more things to part with and will be posting soon.

Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....


----------



## diggers_dad (Jan 3, 2014)

kc4sfe said:


> Thanks to Diggers_dad for the mini-mac saws. Already dug in and am having a blast. Wish I knew more but I hope to have a runner soon.
> 
> Thanks again DD!
> 
> Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....



I'm glad you're enjoying them. 

"One man's junk..."

Here's a link to a pdf file of the parts breakdown. http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/partslist/mccullochmac130.pdf

I think those were 130's I sent, don't remember for sure.

dd


----------



## diggers_dad (Jan 3, 2014)

kc4sfe said:


> Just found a few more things to part with and will be posting soon.
> 
> Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....



Not that I'm being a vulture or anything, but .... opcorn:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jan 3, 2014)

diggers_dad said:


> Not that I'm being a vulture or anything, but .... opcorn:




.... but you're circling?!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 3, 2014)

diggers_dad said:


> Not that I'm being a vulture or anything, but .... opcorn:





Jimmy in NC said:


> .... but you're circling?!



Here...
Any chain you want under 20in as long as I have it on a 100ft reel.

List chain specs!
DL count
Pitch 
Guage


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jan 3, 2014)

.325-.050 / 78DL - 20" .325" Bar for a Husky 350


----------



## kc4sfe (Jan 3, 2014)

Homelite Super 2. Spark and 130 psi comp. 16" b/c chain. Does not fire. All I ask is for someone to cover shipping.




Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....


----------



## diggers_dad (Jan 3, 2014)

72 dl, 3/8ths, .050?


----------



## diggers_dad (Jan 3, 2014)

Jimmy in NC said:


> .... but you're circling?!



From a distance, but, yes.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 3, 2014)

Jimmy in NC said:


> .325-.050 / 78DL - 20" .325" Bar for a Husky 350


vulture... 

Send me a PM with your addy. and chain specs...


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jan 3, 2014)

nstueve said:


> vulture...
> 
> Send me a PM with your addy. and chain specs...


Its a long day at the asphalt plant in frozen weather... convo started.


----------



## little possum (Jan 9, 2014)

Im not done either! Just got to get my list updated. Things been a bit hectic.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jan 9, 2014)

little possum said:


> Im not done either! Just got to get my list updated. Things been a bit hectic.


Glad you are still kicking!!

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## little possum (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep yep. Between work, and the gf. Hasnt been much free time. But banned her off back to school so I am free till next weekend  Ill try to get a updated list for you guys this weekend.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 9, 2014)

little possum said:


> Yep yep. Between work, and the gf. Hasnt been much free time. But banned her off back to school so I am free till next weekend  Ill try to get a updated list for you guys this weekend.



opcorn:


----------



## kc4sfe (Jan 9, 2014)

I just had 2 guys threaten to fill my car with saws today so I'm probably going to have more giveaways in a couple of weeks.

Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....


----------



## Warped5 (Jan 9, 2014)

kc4sfe said:


> Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....



That would be called a 'common sense phone'


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok for all those that have stuff coming from me. I have it all packed and labeled and in the car. Should be able to mail tomorrow! Sorry for the delays...


----------



## little possum (Jan 10, 2014)

Im not whipped... Ok maybe she gets most of my time. But I call it investing. You guys was right, Im doomed


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jan 10, 2014)

little possum said:


> Im not whipped... Ok maybe she gets most of my time. But I call it investing. You guys was right, Im doomed


Give it 25 more years...


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jan 13, 2014)

nstueve said:


> vulture...
> 
> Send me a PM with your addy. and chain specs...


Loop showed up today! Thanks a bunch! In the interest of keeping this rolling...

I have a clutch cover for a 031 Stihl and a fixed hand guard for an 031. This is the one that bolts to the top cover, white in color. 

Sent from my MiniMac running E-85!!


----------



## kc4sfe (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks nstueve I got a purdy loop of chain in my mailbox today too! 

I have to dig for more but I do have a basically new sprocket cover for Stihl 170-180-210-230-250 saws. 

1 more 59 dl homie chain. 

I also got a decent chain grinder for Christmas and I'll sharpen 2 chains of any length but 3/8 pitch or larger for the first 2 to respond here in the thread.

Let's see if we can keep giving all year!

Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....


----------



## machinisttx (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks nstueve! The chain arrived today.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 14, 2014)

kc4sfe said:


> 1 more 59 dl homie chain.


What brand and pitch is this Homie chain? I can probably add a link if it's 3/8 so it will fit Stihl 16in bars.

*Also, I'm asking for the shipping $$$ back if it can be afforded by any of you! After all was said and done USPS got me for more than $150. Ugh...*

You're all welcome!
Nate


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 14, 2014)

Got my chain Nathan! Thanks a lot and shipping is on its way! Thanks for being so generous!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc4sfe (Jan 14, 2014)

Nathan... it's 3/8 .050 chain... convo me your info and I'll send it on over along with a little for shipping. Thanks for the other chain too!

Sent from my intellectually challenged "smartphone".....


----------

